# Books/Novels Discussion Thread V1: Literary Gems



## esumitkumar (Apr 23, 2007)

Hi All Novel lovers ...

Plz post ur fav novels u recommend  
just like movies thread 

Format :

Title Author Genre 

Mine are :

1. All Harry Potter Books , JK Rowling, Fantasy
2. Time machine , HG Wells, Fiction 
3. Chandrakanta (Yet to read) , Devki Nandan Khatri, Fantasy 
4. The Alchemist, Paulo Coelho, Fiction 

etc etc 

Plz post urs too

Thanks ...
Sumit

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Goodreads profiles of the members

1. Anorion 
2. Faun
3. rhitwick


----------



## jal_desai (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: Novels recommended by Digitians*

Five Point Someone - Chetan Bhagat (bestseller)


----------



## abhi.eternal (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: Novels recommended by Digitians*

The Hound Of Baskervilles, Sir Arthur Conan Doyle, Mystery
4:50 From Paddington, Agatha Christie, Mystery


----------



## prasad_den (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: Novels recommended by Digitians*

All books by Michael Crichton and Robin Cook..!!
BTW, I think there is a similar thread already..!


----------



## aditya.shevade (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: Novels recommended by Digitians*

The entire works of J R R Tolkien and his son Christopher. Also, the contributions of people, to middle earth from round the globe.

Title :- 
1).The Lord of the Rings.
2).The Hobbit.
3).The Silmarillion. (Have not read yet).
4).Unfinished Tales.
5).Book of Lost Tales. Vol 1,2 (Have not read yet).

Authors :-
1).JRR Tolkien.
2).Christopher Tolkien.


Plus, I will also recommend Novell products like OpenSuSE.

Aditya


----------



## Pathik (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: Novels recommended by Digitians*

Five point someone...


----------



## krazyfrog (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: Novels recommended by Digitians*

All Sidney Sheldon books.


----------



## =CrAzYG33K= (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: Novels recommended by Digitians*

FPS ... 
and 
The Seventh Secret - by Irwing Wallace (about Hitler -but Fiction!  )


----------



## Quiz_Master (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Novels recommended by Digitians*

Here is the list - - Most fav. first :>>>

1. All Harry Potter Books
2. Resident Evil Novel Series
3. Clive Barker's Book of Blood
4. Anne Rice's Interview with a Vampire
5. Narnia Series
6. Lord of the rings series
7. The Hound of the Baskervilles
8. Bram Stoker's Dracula (My first novel. I readed it when I was in 5th grade , readed it to improve my english as I was in Hindi medium and it was the time when I was bitten by book reading "KEEDA") 
9. Ergon + Eldest
10 + 200 more books. I cant name them all. All are my fevorites.

__________________
Yeah you can call me a Book-Worm. I won't mind.


----------



## virus_killer (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Novels recommended by Digitians*

please give some short discription about books you list there.


----------



## krates (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Novels recommended by Digitians*



			
				jal_desai said:
			
		

> Five Point Someone - Chetan Bhagat (bestseller)


 
+++3 

It Is A Nice Novel 3 Times Readed


----------



## Desmond (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Novels recommended by Digitians*

I recommend all H P Lovecraft Books such as:
-Call of Cthulhu
-Shadow over Innsmouth
-Lurking Horror
-The Dunswich Horror
-At the Mountains of Madness


----------



## Laser_dude (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Novels recommended by Digitians*

I'll suggest every to give Ambler Warning And Bourne Identity a try ,they both are by Robert Ludlum,  the stories of both the books are mind blowing


----------



## esumitkumar (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: Novels recommended by Digitians*

I have just taken from my friend "Pet Semetary" by Stephen King..for the first time I will be reading King  ........horror bhaggo re bhaago


----------



## Quiz_Master (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: Novels recommended by Digitians*

^^ King is good. I've readed the dark tower series written by him. Fabulus work...


----------



## Goten (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: Novels recommended by Digitians*

Brief history of time.

Peace~~~!


----------



## chesss (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: Novels recommended by Digitians*

1. Cabinet of curiosities, relic , part of 'pendergast' series - these have a bit of horror, mystery, thriller, science-fiction/supernatural elements. 
by douglas perston and lincoln

2.Similar thread

3.library thing where you can get recommendations based on what you like.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: Novels recommended by Digitians*

Novels by Sidney Sheldon remains my favourite till now.


----------



## Apollo (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: Novels recommended by Digitians*

Pick any one works of Mario Puzo, Tolkien, Dostoevsky, Clancy... works any time; any day.


----------



## jal_desai (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: Novels recommended by Digitians*

1). *"AFTER TWENTY YEARS"* (not a novel but a short story by Oscar Wildé)
2). *"THE CABULIWALLAH"* by Rabindranath Tagore
3). *"MY LORD, THE BABY"* and *"The HOME COMING"* by Rabindranath Tagore

short stories yet.. heart touching


----------



## RaghuKL (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: Novels recommended by Digitians*

Catch 22 
Midnight Children
Perry Mason Series


----------



## tgpraveen (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: Novels recommended by Digitians*

Eoin colfer's Artemis Fowl series.
5 novels in this series released tilll now.


----------



## Asfaq (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: Novels recommended by Digitians*

Everything LOTR related,
Everything EarthSea related,
Everything related to the Chronicles of Narnia,
Everything Dan Brown Related,
All Calvin & Hobbes comics ,
Everything Robert Kiyosaki related,
Everything Mario Puzo related,
Everything related to the Eragon Triology.


----------



## fun2sh (May 26, 2007)

*Re: Novels recommended by Digitians*

A BRIEF HISTORY OF TIME- Stephen Hawking
all HARRY POTTER books -J. K. Rowling


----------



## eggman (May 26, 2007)

*Re: Novels recommended by Digitians*

*THE GODFATHER* -Mario Puzo, my favorite book  Awesome....awesome...awesome

*MASTER OF GAME* and* IF TOMMOROW COMES* by Sidney Sheldon, ultimate page turner books with suspense in every minutes read

*CATCH 22* is also very good, though unreal sometimes, but very good read and will make you laugh like mad

*ALCHEMIST*and *LIKE THE FLOWING RIVER* by Paulo Coleho....amazing piece of work....so deep and so simple...specially ALCHEMIST is amazing....its beyond words to describe that book

*A BRIEF HISTORY OF TIME*- Stephen Hawking is a great book on science. His way of describing complex science using simple english is mind-blowing(even though its a science book, but it has only one eqn in it....simplicity is the main feature of book)

*DA VINCI CODE*and *ANGELS AND DEMONS* - Dan Brown are excellent, excellent mixture of revealing facts and chilling stories

*HARRY POTTER SERIES* - J.K.Rowling is good too, specially for fantasy lovers

*ONE NIGHT AT THE CALL CENTER* and *FIVE POINT SOMEONE*- both the books by CHETAN BHAGAT is quite good and interesting to read
Thats all I can remember now.....


----------



## it_waaznt_me (May 26, 2007)

*Re: Novels recommended by Digitians*

Ian Rankin is my fav author .. Let it bleed is his best work according to me .. others like Black and Blue .. Dead Souls .. Tooth and Nail .. great books ..
Then I like Agatha Christie .. All Hercule Poirot books rock .. And then any book by AC Clarke .. 

Hmm .. there are more .. I liked Hungry Tide by Amitava Ghosh .. Last novel I read was A long long way by Sebastian Perry .. 

These days I re reading Odyssey series by Arthur C Clarke ..


----------



## personifiedgenius (May 26, 2007)

*Re: Novels recommended by Digitians*

1.Catch-22
2.All the stories of Sherlock Holmes
3.Agatha Christie
4.Harry Potter(1-6)
5.The Hobbit(lord of rings series)
6.Dan Brown


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 26, 2007)

*Re: Novels recommended by Digitians*

hey...neun doesnt read indian authors..leave foreingners gt indian..
glass palace and hungry tide by amitav ghosh
tokyo cancelled by rana dasgupta
simoquin trio by samit basu
satyajit ray
and lost more...

and ya if u hav read them..dnt go fr tolkien..its really borin...try sum books with a gud catchline....and go fr sum unkwn writers..take a chance


----------



## eggman (May 27, 2007)

*Re: Novels recommended by Digitians*

And I forgot

The Bourne Identity by  Robert Ludlum

So exciting,and yeah not excectly same as film


----------



## Quiz_Master (May 27, 2007)

*Re: Novels recommended by Digitians*

Resident Evil Novel Series. (Total 6 Novels written by S.D. Perry. {A female writer.})


----------



## karmanya (May 27, 2007)

*Re: Novels recommended by Digitians*

a short history of nearly everything
foot prints of god 
all jeffrey archer
all tom clancy especially he jack ryan ones or net force ones
the bourne series
avenger 
if ure looking for something serious then- night and dawn ( they r 2 seperate books i confess i heard of em on oprah)
Ender's Game (there are sequels, but I don't really advise them except Ender's Shadow)
-The Belgariad (five books)
-The Mallorean (five books, sequel to above)
-The Sandman (comic book series, about twelve volumes MATURE CONTENT)
-The Lord of the Rings
-Crime and Punishment
-War and Peace
-Moby Dick
-Star Wars
-The Illiad
-The Odyssey 
the wheel of time series
the namesake
the overcoat 
Machiavielle's The Prince
beowulf
anything in james herriot
somerset maughm (dont know how its spelt but its pronounced summer set mom)
Don Quixote
The Manchurian Candidate
Leaves of Grass
David Copperfield
The Age of Reason
Frankenstein
Native Son
The Charterhouse of Parma
For Whom the Bell Tolls
Jane Eyre
The Picture of Dorian Gray
Biko
Catcher in the Rye
Of Mice and Men
The Good Soldier
Animal Farm
Brave New World
1984
The Satanic Verses
The Communist Manifesto
Rights of Man
The Kingdom of God Is Within You
The Quiet American
To Kill A Mockingbird
Doctor Zhivago
Catch-22

i must have made some redundancies cuz i hve basically copies from another forum where i answered these books
loved satyajit ray, cant say i liked the simoquin trilogies- they rnt that gr8 i think the second (or was it the third?? whichever one had the manticore in it was d best of the series. the eragon series rocked, cant w8 for it to end. but i find chronicles of narnia  a little too childish. i read em when i was 6 and havnt looked back.


----------



## Ihatemyself (May 28, 2007)

*Re: Novels recommended by Digitians*

Chetan Bhagat's novels
1. Five point someone
2. One night at the call centre
Both of them are damn addicive and ull want to read them again.
Also Angels & Demons is hihly recommended


----------



## cynosure (May 29, 2007)

*Re: Novels recommended by Digitians*

Like ^^ said.
Chetan Bhagat's novels.
+ Paulo Cohelo's novels
+ The inscrutable Americans


----------



## xbonez (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: Novels recommended by Digitians*

i haven't been able to read the bourne trilogy by robert ludlum or any book be hp lovercraft. they're supposed to be pretty good but i just can't find them anywhere. 

Must read Shantaram by Gregor David Roberts. very good book. soon to be made into a movie with jhonny depp in the lead role.

also JK rowling, michael crichton and LOTR series. didn't find any other book by tolkien as good.

robin cook's books are so damn repetitive. u read a couple of them and u've read them all. the same old medical screw ups!

john grisham's books are good, but they're mostly about lawyers and the law, but still interesting


----------



## eggman (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: Novels recommended by Digitians*



			
				xbonez said:
			
		

> i haven't been able to read the bourne trilogy by robert ludlum


Its very excitinng. Must read. Order from Amazon.com


----------



## xbonez (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: Novels recommended by Digitians*

^^ nah! i'm not gonna spend that much money on it. i'll just check for it in  some lib (have access to plenty). else i'll just settle down in front of my comp and get it over with (its not much fun to read a book on the comp)


----------



## freshseasons (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: Novels recommended by Digitians*

*Ayn Rand-Atlas Shrugged
   Ayn Rand-the Fountainhead
  George Carlin-When will jesus Bring the Pork Chops
 Jd Salinger -The Catcher in the Rye
 Jerome-Three men in a Boat
 James Joyce-Ulysses
 Somerset Maugham-Of Human Bondage
Paolini Christopher-Inheritence
Salam Rushdie-Midnights Children
Sigmund Freud-The interpretations
Trevanian-The summer of Katya
Catch -22 
Victor hugo-The Hunchback of Notredame
P G Wodehouse ( EVeryyyyyyyyyyyy thinggggggggg) 
Coupland Microsherfs ( Best humorous book for computer geeks)
Anita Desai-Clear Light of Day
Asimov-Forward The Foundation
 Calvin and Hobbes ( Got each and very strip ever published on this planet)
 Bryson Bill-Short History of nearly everything
Albert Einstein-The world as i see it
Dick-The confessions of a Crap Artist
Feynman-Surely you are joking Mr Feynman
Mark Twain-The adventures of Huckleberry Finn
*


----------



## New (Jun 26, 2007)

*Must read book recommended by Digitians*

Hi... this is my first post.Please give ur valuable ans..
PLEASE DON'T REFER NOVELS!


----------



## rajas700 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Must read book recommended by Digitians*

lol..i never buy digit magazine..only digitforum i like it..


----------



## Pathik (Aug 7, 2007)

*Must Read Books/Novels Recommended by Digitians*

Post here the books/novels and the respective author that u have read recently and found good..also rate them out of 5.. 
for starters , i wd recommend
1. Five point someone
2. One night @ the call center
both by chetan bhagat
Awesome books.. Wd give them both a 4/5..


----------



## Manshahia (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Must Read Books/Novels -Recommended by Digitians*

^^^
wats in there in the second one???
i mean the contents.. only abt thecall center??


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Must Read Books/Novels -Recommended by Digitians*

(.1)The Alchemist
(2.)All 4 Dan Brown books especially Angels&Demons
(3.)The broker by John Grisham.Actually all 18 books by him are great.
(4.)'I hope they serve beer in hell' by Tucker Max.Very hilarious.


----------



## piyush gupta (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Must Read Books/Novels -Recommended by Digitians*

All john grisham books


----------



## xbonez (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Must Read Books/Novels -Recommended by Digitians*

Shanataram by Gregory David Roberts - 9 / 10 (also being made into a film with Johhny Depp in lead)
Inheritance Trilogy (Eragon, Eldest, <yet to come>)


----------



## shashank4u (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Must Read Books/Novels -Recommended by Digitians*

1. Five point someone
2. One night @ the call center

both are amazing books ...
i would also recommend ..
The monk who sold his Ferrari..though not everyone would like that book


----------



## Pratyush (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Must Read Books/Novels -Recommended by Digitians*

Harry Potter series
Digital Fortress by Dan Bown
Angels & Demons by Dan Brown
Deception Point by Dan Brown
Da Vinci Code by Dan Brown


*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Best_selling_books


----------



## iMav (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Must Read Books/Novels -Recommended by Digitians*

The monk who sold his ferrari ... 

shantaram is gonna be my next and after ur recommendations after that 5 point some1 ...


----------



## hard_rock (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Must Read Books/Novels -Recommended by Digitians*



			
				pathiks said:
			
		

> 1. Five point someone
> 2. One night @ the call center
> both by chetan bhagat
> Awesome books.. Wd give them both a 4/5..



I second that!!


----------



## red_devil (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Must Read Books/Novels -Recommended by Digitians*



			
				Pratyush said:
			
		

> *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Best_selling_books



bro i guess best_selling_books need not always have be a must read !


Harry Potter series is a case in point !

my fav : Monk who sold his Ferrari 

read it ... its way better than HP !


----------



## Pathik (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Must Read Books/Novels -Recommended by Digitians*

@manshahia its about 6 guys working in a call center and one night which changed their lives... its great... just read it... if u enjoyed fps then u ll definitely like it..
also guys i just read "The Google Story" by david vise... its good too ... 3.5/5


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Must Read Books/Novels -Recommended by Digitians*

hmm...good thread......

1.The Godfather...... 5/5
2.One night at call center....4/5
these r two among the best for me......


----------



## krazyfrog (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: Must Read Books/Novels -Recommended by Digitians*

So far i've only read Harry Potter series and Sydney Sheldon books and liked them all.


----------



## Faun (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: Must Read Books/Novels -Recommended by Digitians*

The English Patient 
must read and watch book and movie


----------



## piyushp_20 (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: Must Read Books/Novels -Recommended by Digitians*

Books by Chetan Bhagat (u all knw it which one)
Da Vinci Code (Dan Brown) -- it is really worth reading
Trust Me (Bhagyashree) -- it is also a good book though everyone wont like it but i certainly liked it.


----------



## Pathik (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: Must Read Books/Novels -Recommended by Digitians*

^^ do u mean bhagyashree the old actress??


----------



## harryneopotter (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: Must Read Books/Novels -Recommended by Digitians*

Dan Brown's all books..
Night At Call Center ....brought it for my girlfriend on her demand(shw was only a friend at that time from her side). A good book i must say .... 
May be i'll go for 5PS next ........


----------



## ~Lil JinX~ (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: Must Read Books/Novels -Recommended by Digitians*

OH YEAH! Great thread. I'm more into fantasy, so if you guys don't like it much, you may not like my recommendations. 

 Lord of the Rings - J. R. R. Tolkien
 Children Of Hurin - J R R Tolkien + Christopher Tolkien
THE best book ever written, in my opinion. Well, from what I've read so far anyway. I love Tolkien's style, and his poems and songs are amazing. Any other Tolkien fans here?

 Digital Fortress - Dan Brown
 Deception Point - Dan Brown
 Da Vinci Code - Dan Brown
These three are my favorites from Dan Brown's works, but I like all his books.

 Five Point Someone - Chetan Bhagat
 One Night At the Call Center - Chetan Bhagat
I like FPS much more, somehow 

 The Bartimaeus Series- the third book specially!

 The Inheritance Trilogy (Eragon/Eldest/Empire?) - Christopher Paolini
Its not SO great, but I like the storyline. 

 Princess - Jean Sasson
 Daughters of Arabia - Jean Sasson
Both are very interesting, and make for a pretty good read. Very thought provoking.

The Witch of Portobello - Paulo Cohello
The Alchemist - Paulo Cohello
Again, these are my two favorite Paulo Cohello books ^_^ 

Memoirs of a Geisha - Forgot who wrote it =.=
ER, I really did like the book. Its kinda pervy though  but lovely descriptions...

 The Harry Potter series - J K Rowling
Standard in any list, for obvious reasons


----------



## esumitkumar (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: Must Read Books/Novels -Recommended by Digitians*

a similar thread was by me some mnths ago..

anyways night@call center is crap compared to five point ..here Mr Chetan discusses dating meetings in 70 % of the book ..God part comes in the end ...though beginning and ending are gud...the book in middle part is utter boring (Priyanka's date -I , II , III ......WTF ............) 

Five point is so refreshing ........though


----------



## ~Lil JinX~ (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: Must Read Books/Novels -Recommended by Digitians*



			
				esumitkumar said:
			
		

> a similar thread was by me some mnths ago..
> 
> anyways night@call center is crap compared to five point ..here Mr Chetan discusses dating meetings in 70 % of the book ..God part comes in the end ...though beginning and ending are gud...the book in middle part is utter boring (Priyanka's date -I , II , III ......WTF ............)
> 
> Five point is so refreshing ........though



Definitely agree about the first part, but I'm not so sure about "refreshing". It was kind of...well, it seemed pretty pointless to me. The book didn't exactly give out any message, I didn't feel much emotion at a higher level. Most of the time, the people were just swearing and doing stuff  It was a fun read though, great for the younger generation specially. Thats why I suggested it.


----------



## Pathik (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Must Read Books/Novels -Recommended by Digitians*

5ps is a book evy engg student can relate to..


----------



## esumitkumar (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Must Read Books/Novels -Recommended by Digitians*

yo pathiks u r right.....me an engg student also...now working for arnd 3 yrs....engg nostalgia  those days were awesome....


----------



## Pathik (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Must Read Books/Novels -Recommended by Digitians*

hehe.. I just entered 2nd year now.. And i loved it absolutely..


----------



## xbonez (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Must Read Books/Novels -Recommended by Digitians*

yeah 5PS is waaaaaaaayyy better than one night@call centre. anyways, read inheritance trilogy, Angels and Demons


----------



## piyushp_20 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Must Read Books/Novels -Recommended by Digitians*



			
				pathiks said:
			
		

> ^^ do u mean bhagyashree the old actress??


 
buddy i dont knw it.


----------



## ..:: Free Radical ::.. (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Must Read Books/Novels -Recommended by Digitians*

Robert Ludlum epecially the Bourne Series FTW.
The Covert One series has been has been desecrated by Ghost writers, though it still much better than anything churned out by the likes of Dan Brown.
Michael Crichton's Prey is entertaining, though stay away from his other recent forays, better grab his two decades old. timeline, the novel is better than the disappointing movie made out of it (which shows why we need Spielberg)  A Case of Need (his first  novel). It is more mature than those he wrote after years of writing.
Truthfully, i could never finish a Rushdie. But if you really wanna brush up your vocab, get yourself one of his and one of Vikram Seth's.
Avoid Sidney Sheldon like the medieval black death, and not just the stray bubonic plague, unless you like B-grade flicks.


----------



## esumitkumar (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Must Read Books/Novels -Recommended by Digitians*

PET SEMETARY by STEPHEN KING...must read ...movie is crap compared to novel


----------



## Freshcider (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Must Read Books/Novels -Recommended by Digitians*



			
				esumitkumar said:
			
		

> PET SEMETARY by STEPHEN KING...must read ...movie is crap compared to novel



My favourite book too. Also The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy - Adams Douglas


----------



## iMav (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Must Read Books/Novels -Recommended by Digitians*

Guys after reading 5 point some 1 i thought chetan bhagat's other novel namely a night at the call center would be as good but my friend it isnt and recommended *Angels & Demons by Dan Brown* ....and i got it ... its for the 1s who like serious hollywood movies like the da vinci code and other such highlky engrossing stuff ... believe me u guys read 50 pages of it and u will be like OMFG and if u arent dont go further ... i havnt finished it yet but the book is just toooooooooo freaking good


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Must Read Books/Novels -Recommended by Digitians*

^^infact all books by Dan brown(4 in all) are like that but I personally think Angels and Demons is his best work so far.Waiting for his next book(some freemasonry stuff). 

I also recommend Digital Fortress by Dan Brown if you liked Angels & Demons so much.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Must Read Books/Novels -Recommended by Digitians*



			
				pathiks said:
			
		

> Post here the books/novels and the respective author that u have read recently and found good..also rate them out of 5..
> for starters , i wd recommend
> 1. Five point someone
> 2. One night @ the call center
> ...



Perfect books...
 My GF's friend (and my best friend) gave me these two. Amazing Books.

A recommendation : If you like these two you gonna like "Anything for you , ma'am : An IITian's Love Story " too. Its a book by an IITian Tushar Raheja.
Price : Rs. 100. 
(Offtopic : My personal experience says Girls know better about books.  )


----------



## eggman (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Must Read Books/Novels -Recommended by Digitians*

*Godfather* ..excellent novel.....
Sidney Sheldon's early novel (*If tomorrow comes, Other Side  Of Midnight,Master of the Game, Sands of time, Rage of angels*) ....avoid his later novels(except *Tell Me Your Dreams*), which are quite mediocre.
*The Bourne Trilogy* By Robert Ludlum
Any of Dan Brown's last 3 books(Avoid the Awful *Digital Fortress*)

Erich Seigal's *Love Story , The Class , Doctors*
*The Harry Potter Series* by J.K. Rowling
Agata Christie's *Murder At Orient Express, And Then There were none* (A bone-chilling novel)
Stephen Hawking's *A Brief History of Time(Illustrated Version), Black Holes and Baby Universe*
Paulo Coelho- *Alchemist, Like A Flowing River, Eleven Minutes*
H.G.Wells - *Time Machine*
all these are amazing books


Can someone tell me if *Lords of the Rings * is worth reading?On of my avid reader friend told me that its quite boring.Can anyone clarify it? Also , is it neccesary to read *Hobbit* before it?????  I always put down the book , by looking at its size and small fonts.


----------



## xbonez (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Must Read Books/Novels -Recommended by Digitians*

^^LOTR  is definitely worth reading. i've read the entire trilogy twice. the movies are relly gud but the books are much better. and no, it isn't necessary to read the hobbit b4 reading LOTR. i myslef read the hobbit after reading the trilogy



> The entire English speaking world is divided in two parts - those who have read The Lord of the Rings and those who are going to read it


----------



## [xubz] (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Must Read Books/Novels -Recommended by Digitians*

Star Wars - The New Jedi Order Series - *Traitor*
Star Wars - Legacy of the Force - *Exile*
Star Wars - Legacy of the Force - *Sacrifice*

My Favorites!


----------



## Phreezer (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Must Read Books/Novels -Recommended by Digitians*

Books by *Ruskin Bond*. They're just so awe-inspiring. The spectacular simplicity & beauty of his words just touches a chord somewhere, brings you closer to nature & your surroundings. Those minute details he notices, truly a writer who makes you experience India (particularly the hills) in all its glory.


----------



## Pathik (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Must Read Books/Novels -Recommended by Digitians*

Guys how s Deception Point???
I m thinkin to get the whole dan brown series...
EDIT: Well looking at the plots of the book i think Deception Point and Digital Fortress shd be more interesting than Angels and Demons...


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Must Read Books/Novels -Recommended by Digitians*

get it(the dan brown series).My sequence in order of preference:
1.Angels and Demons
2.The Da Vinci Code
3.Digital fortress
4.Deception Point


----------



## Yamaraj (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Must Read Books/Novels -Recommended by Digitians*

What's with everyone recommending Chetan Bhagat's load-of-crap? Whatever happened to the books of classic literary giants like Thomas Hardy, Emily Bronte, Alexander Dumas, James Joyce, D H Lawrence, Virginia Woolf, Nabokov, Jane Austen, George Orwell or even N C Chaudhuri?


----------



## eggman (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Must Read Books/Novels -Recommended by Digitians*



			
				pathiks said:
			
		

> Guys how s Deception Point???
> I m thinkin to get the whole dan brown series...
> EDIT: Well looking at the plots of the book i think Deception Point and Digital Fortress shd be more interesting than Angels and Demons...



Deception point is very very good. Great political drama with the NASA spice.
Angels & Demons is the best Dan Brown work, mezmerizing. However, his debut, Digital Fortress is a dated and childish novel. Avoid it.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Must Read Books/Novels -Recommended by Digitians*



			
				pathiks said:
			
		

> Guys how s Deception Point???
> I m thinkin to get the whole dan brown series...
> EDIT: Well looking at the plots of the book i think Deception Point and Digital Fortress shd be more interesting than Angels and Demons...



man dont read deception point .. it will make u sleep//.

i threw the book when i was 75% thru it ..

have any one read lord of the rings ..??? man the book is worth a million...


----------



## eggman (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Must Read Books/Novels -Recommended by Digitians*



			
				Yamaraj said:
			
		

> What's with everyone recommending Chetan Bhagat's load-of-crap?


 I wa about to say that. Both of his novels are childish.


----------



## vish786 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Must Read Books/Novels -Recommended by Digitians*

kane & abel...


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jan 28, 2008)

*Must Read Books by Digitians!!!!*

Well..quite an irony..we have movies,tv shows,music albums but no thread for recommended books??...

Well..better late than never...here goes.. 

1)Kite Runner-khaled hosseni
2)Thousand splendid Suns-khaled hosseni
3)The gameworld triology(All three books)-samit basu
4)The harry potter series-jk rowling
5)my name is red-orhan pamuk
6)interpretation of murder
7)lord of the rings-tolkien
8)the last testament-sam bourne
9)jeffrey archer series(last impression fr me being the best)
10)john grisham(must read)
11)fountainhead-ayn rand
And many more.........wil fill it up later...cant keep track.. 


now guys ur turn..share ur literary tastes..


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: Must Read Books by Digitians!!!!*

this is something not to be missed for SF fans. like the matrix movie. i would probably kill of more books from vinge.

Vernor Vinge's -
1983 - 1985 - Realtime 1,2,3 - Across Realtime -> 1987 Prometheus Award
1992 - A Fire Upon the Deep -> winner 1993 Hugo Award
1999 - A Deepness in the Sky -> winner 2000 Hugo Award & Prometheus Award
2006 - Rainbows end ->winner 2007 Hugo Award


1985 - Neuromancer by William Gibson -> winner of the Nebula Award, the Philip K. Dick Award, and the Hugo Award
^This is where the word 'cyberspace' was invented, It is among the most-honored works of science fiction in recent history, and appeared on Time magazine's list of 100 best English-language novels written since 1923


----------



## Faun (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: Must Read Books by Digitians!!!!*

Here is the old thread from yard
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=64971

PS: We do hav more than one threads dedicated to books


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: Must Read Books by Digitians!!!!*

okk MODS..close this thread..wil start posting there


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: Must Read Books/Novels -Recommended by Digitians*

1)Kite Runner-khaled hosseni
2)Thousand splendid Suns-khaled hosseni
3)The gameworld triology(All three books)-samit basu
4)The harry potter series-jk rowling
5)my name is red-orhan pamuk
6)interpretation of murder
7)lord of the rings-tolkien
the last testament-sam bourne
9)jeffrey archer series(last impression fr me being the best)
10)john grisham(must read)
11)fountainhead-ayn rand
And many more.........wil fill it up later...cant keep track..


----------



## RCuber (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: Must Read Books/Novels -Recommended by Digitians*

The Bourne Identity by Robert Ludlum , if you love the movie then you will be blown away by this book. This is the one and only novel which I read ..


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: Must Read Books/Novels -Recommended by Digitians*

Bhagavat gita 
james bond series :Ian fleming 
The Himalayan bluder :Sam manekshaw  [must read]
God of small things :Arundhati Roy 
The Satanic verses :salman Rushdie 
Mien kampf : Adolf Hitler  [Must read] 
Vedanta ,voice of freedom : Swami Vivekananda
Jane eyre : charlotte bronte 
The witch of Portobello : paulo coelho 
Mom I need to be a girl : Just Evelyn
Das Kapital :Karl marx


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: Must Read Books/Novels -Recommended by Digitians*

is there some place on the net(legal) were i can get Bhagavat gita and similar ebooks ?


----------



## Pathik (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: Must Read Books/Novels -Recommended by Digitians*

*www.newvrindaban.com/Downloads/Bhagavad-gita_As_It_Is.pdf
*www.thebigview.com/download/bhagavad-gita.pdf


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: Must Read Books/Novels -Recommended by Digitians*

I like the way Chetan Bhagat writes. 2 years back I read the IIT book and yesterday I started reading Call Center. 

I was reading till 1:20 AM this morning. I'm supposed to wake up at 5 AM, but here I'm whiling away time. Got a dream about the book (sadly can't remember now), woke at 3:30 AM, kept tossing around till 3:26 AM till deciding to spend the time 'fruitfully'. 


So here's some things I like:
- sarcasm writing
- preferably Indian author 


Any recommendation? Similar good reads?


----------



## legolas (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: Must Read Books/Novels -Recommended by Digitians*

I am unfortunately not that interested in novels by Dan Brown or Sydney Sheldon or Chetan Bhagat. I have read Dan's and Sydney's inventions. I am just not inclined towards fiction/mystery/crime/thriller genre in books.

To recommend, my first choice is Life of Pi

And I would be very interested to know good ones in the non-spiritual aspects but regarding, *People*, *Life*, *Romance* (similar to the movies like The notebook, Away from her, Before Sunrise, Before Sunset), *God* (I read *The God's delusion* by Richard Dawkins and currently reading *The irrational atheist* by Vox Day)... social aspects/issues sort of books??


----------



## Pathik (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: Must Read Books/Novels -Recommended by Digitians*

Has anyone read these two?
Dhirubhai Ambani : The Polyester Prince.
Warren Buffet : The makings of an American capitalist.

Any reviews?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: Must Read Books/Novels -Recommended by Digitians*

abbe pathik..ye sab chor..tu par

Java:A Bible


----------



## Pathik (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: Must Read Books/Novels -Recommended by Digitians*

Abey tu ye padh 
*www.indicareer.com/entrance-exams/IIT-JEE-recommended-books.html


----------



## Rollercoaster (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: Must Read Books/Novels -Recommended by Digitians*

try 2005 - Charles Stross - Accelerando

very cyber punk


----------



## windchimes (Mar 29, 2008)

*Have you read the two books by Chetan Bhagat?*

Hi guys,

  Came to know that there are many fans here for Chetan Bhagat's "Five Point Some one". It is a well written book with some cool characters.Ryan in particular .Also the book had that decent pace that finally makes it "unputdownable" (though I had to put it down once) and eventually the so called "Best Seller"

  But coming to his second "One Night at the Call Center", it was  below par and it drags along (yawn)..And even I feel that the so called train journey from where he got this whole story is a cooked up one.I couldn't believe that this was the same writer who wrote FPS.


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 29, 2008)

^^ 
Dude! Both are good but I like *One Night @ Call Center* even more. It had a message and my-kind-of-novel. 


Read APJ Abdul Kalam/Arun Tiwari's *Wings of Fire*. I would say it's an average fare. 6/10 maybe. Too much scientific details after all why would any one care what's the difference btw. Rocket and missile propellents? If you want to get inspired, there are a lot more books. 


Currently reading Salman Rushdie's *Midnight's Children*. He really writes well!


----------



## iMav (Mar 31, 2008)

iv startd readin Freakonomincs - seems like a really interesting read after going thru the first few pages, its not fiction but an alien to me subject of economics

here is the blog of the authors: *freakonomics.blogs.nytimes.com/


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 31, 2008)

Just read _The Holcroft Covenant_ by _Robert Ludlum_ yesterday.
T'was damn good, had me guessing till the last page.


----------



## iMav (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Must Read Books/Novels -Recommended by Digitians*



legolas said:


> To recommend, my first choice is Life of Pi


u scared the sh1t out of me for a moment i thought pi as in 22/7 and its life


----------



## dhan_shh (Mar 31, 2008)

For those involved in investing/trading in Stock Market,"Not a Penny More,Not a Penny Less" by Jeffrey Archer is a nice book !

Robin Cook's "Mutation","Fever" are some good books !


----------



## techtronic (Apr 1, 2008)

True Stories of strange murders in India
URL : *www.amazon.com/True-stories-strang...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1207015661&sr=1-1


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 6, 2008)

Read *Life of Pi*. Liked it. It was a different kind of fiction. 


Reading *The Colour of Love* by Preethi Nair. Looks to be a good read.


----------



## Pathik (Apr 6, 2008)

Reading "The Polyester Prince - Dhirubhai Ambani"..
Damn good book.. 8/10.


----------



## victor_rambo (Apr 6, 2008)

1. The Magic of Thinking Big - By Dr. David Schwartz
2. You Can Win - By Shiv Khera
3. How to Influence Friends and People - By Dale Carnegie
4. Hoe to Talk to Anyone, 92 Little Tricks for Big Success in Relationships - By Leil Lowndes

I have read all of these and experienced a very positive influence. Many may have already read "You Can Win".


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 6, 2008)

^^ 
Good Read in similar 'genre': 
1. Good to Great 
2. Build to Last 
3. 7 Habbits of effective people

Good but not great titles:
1. Rich dad, poor dad
2. The monk who sold his Ferrari


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 25, 2008)

A short review of the last 3 books, I've read: 

1. *Screw it, Let's do it*. - Richard Branson
It's a 110 Page - 'quick read' book. A good book but there are better book if you want inspiration & motivation. I now want to read *Losing My Virginity*. 

2. *The Photography Bible* - Daniel Lezano
This was a reference book in my library and I read that in 3 hours without a break. Amazing book if you have interest in photography and stuffs. I now want a dSLR cam. 

3. *The Sari Shop* - Rupa Bajwa
Started off well but lost seam towards the end. I like books like these - fiction mixed with life's lessons (or self improvement). *The Colour of Love* (Preeti Nair) and *One Night @ Call Center* were also in the same genre. Any other fiction like these? 


And good news for Chetan Bhagat fans. He's working on 3rd fiction: My mistakes at Ahmedabad (or something like that)


----------



## goobimama (Apr 25, 2008)

The Origin of Species - Charles Darwin. The stuff that is in there. Whooof!


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Apr 26, 2008)

Foundation Series(Isaac Asimov)
Angels & Demons (Dan Brown)


----------



## kalpik (Apr 26, 2008)

God's Debris - Scott Adams

Free Online Version

One of the most intriguing books i have EVER read.


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 26, 2008)

^^ 
Reading ebooks is off PC is a pain the eyes and head. Anyway will give a shot and see..


----------



## kalpik (Apr 26, 2008)

^^ Its a short book.. Just some 130 pages all in big font.. Shouldn't hurt 

P.S. Read the entire book, starting from the introduction


----------



## xbonez (Apr 26, 2008)

Velocity - Dean Koontz....good book...thriller


----------



## Pathik (Apr 26, 2008)

Grudgy, you read "Losing my virginity" ?? Hows it?


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 26, 2008)

^^ 
Not yet. That book is eluding me since 3-4 months. Waiting to catch up with it.


----------



## slugger (Apr 26, 2008)

My pick

*Catch-22* - Joseph Heller

*Yeager: An Autobiography*

*To Engineer Is Human: The Role of Failure in Successful Design* - Henry Petroski

*English August* - Upamanyu Chatterjee

*Without Remorse* - Tom Clancy

*Every Man a Tiger: The Gulf War Air Campaign* - General Charles A. Horner and Tom Clancy

*White Mughals: Love and Betrayal in Eighteenth Century India* - William Dalrymple

*Critical Mass: The Dangerous Race for Superweapons in a Fragmenting World* - William E. Burrows and Robert Windrem
[info a little dated now....was my first read book on geo-politics in school....hooked since then]



Pathik said:


> Reading "The Polyester Prince - Dhirubhai Ambani"..
> Damn good book.. 8/10.



plan to read it myself in a months time 
(ban notwithstanding)


----------



## iMav (May 4, 2008)

*Chetan's new book*

it's due on 8th may which is this week, I'm excited about it, the excerpt looks like another chetan classic in the making!
*
3 Mistakes of My Life*

*Excerpt -* there's nothing better to start a sunday morning than this


----------



## Pathik (May 4, 2008)

*Re: Chetan's new book*

I am looking forward to this. Loved FPS & 1N@CC. Btw manan Do you hav that bonus excerpt? Post it here.


----------



## iMav (May 4, 2008)

*Re: Chetan's new book*

it's a flash can't post it here, i have a mail with the link, mail id de i'l forward it

the excerpt is ok nothing much, just that the professor finds the boy at a hospital, he is still alive, chetan goes to shopping for the chairs with his wife then decides to go to ahmedabad, meets the boy at the hospital then convinces him to tell him his tstory


----------



## drgrudge (May 4, 2008)

What's the cost of the book? Spending too much on books... might buy if it's affordable.


----------



## iMav (May 4, 2008)

^^ his books are the cheapest books, don't have either of my copies of the first 2 right now, i think they cost around 100/- something +/- 20


----------



## drgrudge (May 4, 2008)

Hmm.. will buy then. Will hit Landmark on that day. Is it May 8th or Midnight of May 8th?


----------



## iMav (May 4, 2008)

> _  Irrespective of the launch events, the book will be avaliable in bookstores across India from May 8. 2008._


i guess it's from 8th


----------



## drgrudge (May 4, 2008)

Should've used some common sense (as if I've ). None is as popular as J K Rowling to launch books at midnight.


----------



## slugger (May 6, 2008)

*The Kaoboys of R&AW: Down Memory Lane*

*The Kaoboys of R&AW: Down Memory Lane*

got to read only around 10 pages this afternoon 

however if the first 10 pages are anything to go by the remaining 280 odd pages would be an *absolute killer \m/\m/\m/\m/\m/*

Will *defintely* read the whole book next month

*Rameshwar Nath Kao*


----------



## kalpik (May 7, 2008)

No one tried God's Debris?


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 7, 2008)

Anyone who can loan me Clive Cussler's Treasure of Khan in Chennai is most welcome. I havent seen it in any library here, and its not available as a free ebook either.


----------



## drgrudge (May 8, 2008)

Is Chetan's book available on stands? How must is it priced? 

Anyway I'm going to Landmark this evening to get it...


----------



## iMav (May 8, 2008)

^^ me too and come to think of it, I am going to landamrk too


----------



## drgrudge (May 8, 2008)

^^ 
When are you going? Go early and report here. I don't want to waste my time...


----------



## slugger (May 8, 2008)

iMav said:


> ^^ me too and come to think of it, I am going to landamrk too



the best thing about books published by Rupa is that their books are so god damned cheap that even if you don't like it too much it doesn't hurt you a lot

i came out _tottallyyy_ dissapointed after reading FPS but since it cost me just 105 bucks it proved to be all worth it 


hell, i used to buy 2nd hand paper back Tom Clancy's for more


----------



## karmanya (May 9, 2008)

personally speaking i recently read "Footprints of God" by Greg Iles. You might want to check out the foundation series as well.
Grisham and Archer are always a classic, Tom Clancy is a must read.
I would suggest The Constant Gardner by John Le Care. and if you like that go on to "Tinker Tailer, Soldier Spy" by the same author.
Ayn Rand's- atlas shrugged and fountainhead were one-time only reads for me.


----------



## drgrudge (May 9, 2008)

The book's still not yet released (atleast in Chennai). Went to Landmark yesterday and today. The guys there have no idea as when it'll be out.


----------



## iMav (May 9, 2008)

^^ same here, not getting it, i've even called up 2 outlets of crosswords, landmark they don' have it


----------



## prasad_den (May 10, 2008)

Anyone here who reads Michael Crichton....?? He's an amazing storyteller. Some of my fav books by Crichton - Jurassic Park, Lost World, Timeline, Congo, Airframe.. 
And for medical thrillers, no need to look beyond Robin Cook. But I am not sure how much of non-medico guys appreciate his books.


----------



## karmanya (May 10, 2008)

Im not  a big fan of robin cook, though I do read quite a bit of Michael Crichton, funny how you forget these things while posting isnt it?


----------



## xbonez (May 10, 2008)

@prasad - yeah, i read a lot of crichton...in fact i've read all of his books except maybe one or two

as  for robin cook, you read a few of his books and it seems u've read them all...his books are way too repititive

my suggestion

Stephenie Meyers - Twilight, New Moon, Eclipse, <fourth part due in Aug 08>, <fifth part will be out later>

the above books are part of a series and are very gud. i'm currently reading new moon


----------



## prasad_den (May 10, 2008)

Read Chromosome 6 by Robin Cook... Its an amazing book.. one of my all time favorites..! But you'll understand better if you are a biology student or in medical field.. Personally, I've read almost all of Robin Cook and have never felt them to be repetitive..


----------



## shri (May 10, 2008)

Chetan Bhagat: The Three Mistakes Of My Life
*www.indiaplaza.in/books/all/9788129113726/all/the-three-mistakes-of-my-life.htm


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 10, 2008)

You dont have to be a bio/medi to understand Robin Cook. I read Chromosome 6 last year and loved it! I've read all robin cook's myself.

EDIT: Try Matthew Reilly and Clive Cussler. Love those works


----------



## Pathik (May 10, 2008)

shri said:


> Chetan Bhagat: The Three Mistakes Of My Life
> *www.indiaplaza.in/books/all/9788129113726/all/the-three-mistakes-of-my-life.htm


You read it?
BTW It's just Rs. 95/- Rupa rocks.


----------



## shri (May 10, 2008)

Pathik said:


> You read it?
> BTW It's just Rs. 95/- Rupa rocks.



No. Didn't get my hands on it yet. Will buy locally on Monday from sapna book house (Hoping that they have it)


----------



## 2kewl (May 12, 2008)

shri said:


> Chetan Bhagat: The Three Mistakes Of My Life
> *www.indiaplaza.in/books/all/9788129113726/all/the-three-mistakes-of-my-life.htm



Thanks! Ordered it! Only Rs. 96 including shipping  Hope the book is good


----------



## drgrudge (May 12, 2008)

Is the book released? I'll go and buy it today, if it is.


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 12, 2008)

^^yep ..its released...but heard tht its kinda boring...


----------



## slugger (May 12, 2008)

Three mistakes of my Life is available at big Bazaar - original price 95 bux with a 20% discount

but the best offer of all *buy books worth 1200* and *3 kgs of kohinoor basmati chawal* absolutely *FREE!!!*

and for some reason the book section there is right adjacent to the sanitary napkins counter


----------



## Pathik (May 12, 2008)

So how's it?


----------



## slugger (May 12, 2008)

^^dint quite find FPS very engaging, so not read his subsequent books 

skimmed throught the suicide letter tough....while mom went shopping......language is overly simplified IMO....a guy lit


----------



## drgrudge (May 12, 2008)

I was standing in the line at Jashanmal (Al Ghurair Center in Dubai) at 3 AM for the Harry Potter last book. And from the 4th book, I've stood in the line in mornings to buy HP books. 

For the first time after J K's HP, I'm little despo to get hold of CB's book. I loved FPS, loved ON@CC even more! For Rs 95 it's a steal.


----------



## nvidia (May 12, 2008)

I dont read books... But this one is awesome - Digital Fortress by Dan Brown.(sorry if its mentioned already)


----------



## xbonez (May 12, 2008)

^^yep, thats an awesome book


----------



## iMav (May 14, 2008)

ok i have read 85 pages of 3 mistakes and i must say I am NOT disappointed, it is pretty much what y9ou would expect, the ppl who are complaining I guess did not read the prologue carefully, the tone & pace of the book was well laid out in 1 sentence and it is a good book so far, apt 1 liners are there, they are there where they should be, the book deals with politics, cricket & lives of ordinary boys who aren't as swanky as Call centers ppl neither are they as intelligent as IItians


----------



## drgrudge (May 15, 2008)

3 mistakes... sucks. Read yesterday itself. Not recommended. The book is like a soft porn fiction? "Mother pimping businessman", "sister ****ing people", and the f-word used in liberal that it'll start irritating you. 


Reading *Lottery* by Verginia Woof (it's in Orange BB Booker Prize longlist).  It's damn funnier than *The Curious Incident of the Dog in the Night-Time *.


----------



## iMav (May 15, 2008)

for 1 his books are no literary jewels, his language is that of an normal college going guy, i hear the f word more often by my frenz, his books are meant for the guys who are not regular readers of some booker prize winner and certainly they will find flaws in the way he writes, his language is simple, his one liners are great, his comparisons are humorous, the way he describe the moments with between the male & female leads is very practical something that has happened in most normal college goers life, they hope & wish to happen in their lives


----------



## drgrudge (May 15, 2008)

^^ 
Yeah man.. that's the reason I liked his first two books. I went to Landmark 2 times, only to return back disappointed. In fact I liked One Night @ better than FPS. This books sucks anyways. The story itself was flawed. 

Did you read? I'm sure many will agree with me..


----------



## iMav (May 16, 2008)

Chetan Bhagat - The Mis-Understood Author


----------



## nikol (May 16, 2008)

My favorite bookerfume (Patrick Zyuskind)


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 16, 2008)

^^^^brilliant book..u saw the movie??its even better..

FOUNTAINHEAD-read of a lifetime..


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 16, 2008)

Name of the Book:   *Fatal Cure*
Author of the book:  *Robin Cook*

*Review:*

this book is about problems in managed hospital care, where money is more important than patient well being. A couple with a sick daughter seek a new life at a hospital, where a series of deaths is found. There are a series of twists and turns in the story, though two of the culprits can be found by us easily, half way through the story, but are never discovered by the characters till the end. So much for sherlock holmes, but there IS a pipe smoking private detective in the story. There are no cheap jokes, its sometimes an emotional thriller, the lack of suffitient violence is made up by the number of deaths in the story, and there is also some love, though of a different kind, within the story. It (unfortunately) has a happy ending.

*Rating: 9.999/10(*one can never be perfectthen there is the tiny lack of suspense*)

*this thing is a masterpiece. Get your copy right now if you are a fan of adult fiction. But warning, sometimes, especially for the lil kiddies here, it might appear too complicated


----------



## legolas (May 17, 2008)

thanks for the recommendation. Will try it out in sometime.


----------



## prasad_den (May 17, 2008)

@metalhead: Yeah.. Fatal Cure is another excellent book by Cook..!

BTW, just finished *A Prisoner of Birth* by Jeffrey Archer.. It just proves why Archer is one among the top best-selling authors. Keeps you hooked always, and you can never resist the temptation to read just one more page..  Deals with the story of one Danny Cartwright, who finds himself in the worst possible situation overnight. He's arrested for the murder of his best friend Bernie, who's sister he was supposed to marry. What exactly happens and how things turn up over time, is beautifully put forth in this awesome novel. *Start reading this when you feel you have sufficient spare time in the following 2 to 3 days..* 

My rating: 8.5 / 10


----------



## karmanya (May 18, 2008)

So you enjoyed "a prisoner of birth" eh? Personally, i prefer his older books... Kane and Abel(and the following books), and Sons of fortune.  not to mention honour amongst thieves..


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 7, 2008)

I recommend these (not mentioning Dan Brown's and Ludlum's works as its obvious they are too good.)

Jumper by Steven Gould
Reflex (Sequel of Jumper)
Griffin's Story (Jumper Movie tie-in)
Note - Movies story was very much different then novels.
__________________________

Another is : The Wheel of Time Series by Robert Jordan!

and a A tale of Two cities by Charles Dickins.. classic!!!!


----------



## Pathik (Jun 20, 2008)

Finished The 3 mistakes of my Life - Chetan Bhagat


----------



## Pathik (Jun 30, 2008)

The Road Ahead - Bill Gates.
Is kinda boring. Only the 1st 3 chaps about MS's history are interesting. 
4/10


----------



## ray|raven (Jul 1, 2008)

Read Next by Micheal Crichton. Total Crap.

Its like reading Dan Brown , only less fiction and more documentary.

P.S : Are all of Micheal Crichton's works the same?


----------



## shady_inc (Jul 1, 2008)

"The Kite Runner" and "A Thousand Splendid Suns" - both by Khaled Hosseini.Second one highly recommended.!


----------



## Pathik (Jul 2, 2008)

After 1.5 days of marathon reading.. Finally! 
*The Bourne Identity.*  9/10 . Simply Superb.


----------



## esumitkumar (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Novels recommended by Digitians*

Just read "The Three mistakes of My life " by Chetan Bhagat..awesome masala novel..Me just searching for Vidya    .......


----------



## windchimes (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: Novels recommended by Digitians*

just completed "3 mistakes of my life".. But "5 point .." always tops the list.


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: Novels recommended by Digitians*

how is *A Prisoner of Birth *:  Jeffrey Archer?

[offtopic]
i was searching for its reviews, by mistake i typed its name in location bar of firefox, instead of google search box. this smart browser took me to amazon page.*www.amazon.com/Prisoner-Birth-Jeffrey-Archer/dp/0312379293

nice feature


----------



## jal_desai (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: Novels recommended by Digitians*

Three Mistakes of my life - Chetan Bhagat...

The last few pages were simply like a MASALA BOLLYWOOD movie plot.... 

i wud suggest,
The Fountainhead - Ayn Rand
Entry from Backside only - Binoo John  (a very hilarious satire in Indian English)


----------



## Pathik (Aug 2, 2008)

More marathon reading. 
Finished
1. Shall we tell the President? - Jeffrey Archer - 6.5/10
2. Rage of Angels - Sidney Sheldon - 7/10


----------



## goobimama (Aug 2, 2008)

Anyone here read The God Delusion by Richard Dawkins? An awesome philosophical book on atheism. Currently done _listening_ to half of it. Great book for your future debates on the existence of God.



Pathik said:


> The Road Ahead - Bill Gates.
> Is kinda boring. Only the 1st 3 chaps about MS's history are interesting.
> 4/10


Have you checked out iCon - the unofficial biography of Steve Jobs? Really good, although the writing/editing is not upto mark.


----------



## Pathik (Aug 2, 2008)

^^ Seems good. On my list. The only question is whether I can trust a drunk Goan's recommendation?


----------



## sreevirus (Aug 2, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Anyone here read The God Delusion by Richard Dawkins? An awesome philosophical book on atheism. Currently done _listening_ to half of it. Great book for your future debates on the existence of God.


I have the book, and even I've only finished reading it about halfway. Dawkins rocks! If there are people who have a clear head and can precisely put a point forward, Dawkins is one of them. You should see some of his documentaries.
Recommended viewing: Root of all Evil? and The Enemies of Reason.

Me currently reading Absolute Power and now am hooked to it (can't carry The God Delusion while travelling). Its getting interesting. The plot involves a thief being the sole witness to the sexual assault and murder of a woman, and the subsequent cover-up; the person in question here is the President of the US. The thief now has a critical piece of evidence, and is on the run.

Will give a brief review of the book when I finish it (don't know how long it will take for me to finish).


----------



## goobimama (Aug 3, 2008)

^^ I'm into Audiobooks lately. So listened to a coupla chapters on the way to Mumbai and back  Audiobooks are great btw. Once you get used to them you can't go back to normal reading.


----------



## Pathik (Aug 3, 2008)

^^ But aint they too slow? And sometimes the accent sucks too.


----------



## karmanya (Aug 3, 2008)

Has anyone read Is Paris Burning? My english teacher just thrust it at me when i went for her recommendation on which book to borrow and damn is it turning out great.


----------



## Pathik (Aug 6, 2008)

The Kite Runner - 8.5/10
Great book.


----------



## blackpearl (Aug 6, 2008)

Surely you are joking Mr Feynman

Must read


----------



## ilugd (Aug 6, 2008)

Hitchhiker's guide to the galaxy


----------



## nvidia (Aug 6, 2008)

The Altman Code by Robert Ludlum. 
8/10.


----------



## Pathik (Aug 7, 2008)

*The Eleventh Commandment* - Jeffrey Archer - *8/10*


----------



## nvidia (Aug 7, 2008)

Tell me Your Dreams - Sidney Sheldon. 7/10


----------



## shaunak (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: Must read book recommended by Digitians*

When you said not novel's, I assume you meant non fiction. In no perticular order, a bunch of my favourite books:

* Why dont penguin's feet freeze?
* True Stories of the Second World War (Must Read) 
* BUT IS IT TRUE? 
* The Discovery of India
* Mein Kampf  
* Anandamatha 
* Lincoln at Cooper Union
* My experiments with truth
* Dairy of a young girl: Anne Frank
* The Making of the Atomic Bomb
* What Einstein Told His Barber
* True Stories of D-Day
* Glimpses of World History
* Letters from a Father to His Daughter
* So Sad To Fall In Battle: An Account of War (This book inspiered the movie 'two letter from Iwo Jima')
* Bodyguard of Lies
* Not One Step Back

Not exactly nonfiction, but great books:
* Shantaram
* Da Vinci Code
* Malgudi Days
* A tiger for Malgudi
* The Vendor of Sweets
* The Bachelor of Arts


* Mahabharat (Really, read it, its not too bad. Better than eKta Kapooor's tragic attempt neway )


----------



## Davidboon (Aug 13, 2008)

*Re: Must read book recommended by Digitians*

mine favorites are dan brown's- angel & demons, digital fortress (this one is the best!!!!!)
and as usual the harry potter series. well u should surely read digital fortress, its awesome..


----------



## shashank4u (Aug 13, 2008)

*Re: Must read book recommended by Digitians*

Yeah The digital fortress is a must read and after reading watch the movie 'U571' feel good factor


----------



## nvidia (Aug 13, 2008)

^^Yeah... Digital Fortress is awesome..


----------



## Chirag (Aug 13, 2008)

How is deception point?? Started.. seems good.


----------



## Pathik (Aug 24, 2008)

*The Last Testament * - Sam Bourne - 9/10


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 24, 2008)

^^+1.Good book there.


----------



## Pathik (Aug 24, 2008)

^^ Haha, remember that Quiz? Cuneiform?


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 24, 2008)

I'd highly recommend:
1)The Bartimeaus Trilogy (the amulet of samarkand, golem's eye & ptolemy's gate)
2)Kane And Abel (Jeffrey Archer) [Awesome book, worth reading again n again...]
3)The fountainhead (Ayn Rand)

Anyone read Five-Point Someone by Chetan Bhagat?
Looking to buy it in future


----------



## Chirag (Aug 25, 2008)

^^
Yea go for it. Too good. I loved it..


----------



## ray|raven (Aug 25, 2008)

+1 for The Bartimeous Trilogy.

I read 'Wish you well' by David Baldacci yesterday.
Was a refreshing break from all the suspense thrillers i was used to.

8/10.

@Pathik.

Whats the Sam Bourne one abt?


----------



## Pathik (Aug 25, 2008)

The ongoing war between Israel and Palestine with history elements, archaeology, US and suspense thrown in. Its great, ray. Go for it.
BTW, I am not able to find The God Delusion anywhere.
Neither Gates : Microsofts Mogul or Just for fun - Linux


----------



## Pathik (Aug 30, 2008)

*Sphere* - The best piece of sci-fi fiction I ve read. Superb. 9.5/10

Guys, how is Shantaram for a read?


----------



## ray|raven (Sep 16, 2008)

^You owe me one for recommending that 

Btw , started reading stone cold by Baldacci , its damn good , best page turner since Ludlum , IMO.


----------



## Pathik (Sep 16, 2008)

Kk. Thats next.
Finished Angels and Demons by Dan Brown. -8/10
Good book with crappy ending.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 16, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Kk. Thats next.
> Finished Angels and Demons by Dan Brown. -8/10
> Good book with crappy ending.


Its "THE" best of Dan Brown..........
I loved it more than "Da Vinci Code".......
If u can read all his novels, "Deception Point" and "Digital Fortress"

B/W can anyone tell me how is "Prisoner by Birth" of Jeffrey Archer?


----------



## ray|raven (Sep 16, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Kk. Thats next.
> Finished Angels and Demons by Dan Brown. -8/10
> Good book with crappy ending.



Just like every other Dan Brown novel , dont even go for Deception Point / Digital Fortress , they're the same line with different chars and plot.


----------



## Pathik (Sep 20, 2008)

*Rich Dad Poor Dad* - Robert Kiyosaki - 7/10


----------



## nvidia (Sep 20, 2008)

*The Firm* - John Grisham.
Its an _awesome_ book. 10/10.


----------



## slugger (Sep 20, 2008)

*Serpico* - hard hitting and gritty 10/10
faar more engaging than the movie


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Sep 20, 2008)

Hitchhiker's Guide to Galaxy by Douglas Adams - a very humorous book about a fictional universe! 10/10 must read.


----------



## vandit (Sep 21, 2008)

if any1 could throw more light on kane and abel by jeffery archer...how is it...need more opinions before buying it.


----------



## Pathik (Sep 21, 2008)

^ It's good.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 23, 2008)

Lords of Chaos


----------



## manistar (Sep 24, 2008)

hey i read three mistakes i made.. it another good one from chetan.. i like it.. (one romance chapter in this too)


----------



## Pathik (Oct 12, 2008)

*A Prisoner of Birth *- Jeffrey Archer - 8/10


----------



## nvidia (Oct 13, 2008)

Not a Penny More Not a Penny Less - Jeffery Archer - 9.5/10


----------



## Pathik (Oct 27, 2008)

*Freakonomics* - 8/10.


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 27, 2008)

/me just finished  Five.Someone   Rating 6.5/10
Nothing Khaas, but not Bakwaas either 
Now reading Artemis Fowl 



ax3 said:


> kamasutra ...... wow .... a must 4 all .......






vandit said:


> if any1 could throw more light on kane and abel by jeffery archer...how is it...need more opinions before buying it.


Its an awesome book..highly recommended by many. 
I read it and I must say that it is really captivating till the last page


----------



## Pathik (Oct 27, 2008)

Just finished *The White Tiger* - 7.5/10.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Oct 27, 2008)

actually im a beginner to novels....i have jus read 4-5 novels till now(not ebook ones)..this might be a silly question to ask......what are the benefits of reading novels other than improving reading skills n communication.....anythin imp i missed?

the most imp prb i face is i get distracted freq seeing the no of pages to read...i mean i lose my concentration/get diverted..any tips to improve reading skill?

thankx in advance


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 27, 2008)

^if u r reading only for benefits then u should stop at once.

Novels are not read for any benefit, we do it it bcz we love to read.
Its so much fun and knowledgeable.
Those who are self claimed book-worms ask them, wat for r they readin novels(any books, not study books).


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Oct 27, 2008)

^^ thankx for rep

actually i never mean that....jus wanted to know the benefits from experience readers like u.........even does get some benefit from reading of any book...knowledge ofcourse........jus wanted to know anything u readers got improved...i never mean to ask this to embarrass/criticize anyone...


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Oct 27, 2008)

^^ Novels arent for improving reading skills, vocabulary or communication. They are for enjoying the book. If you want to improve those stuff, read the newspaper. When you're reading a novel, you have to transcend the barrier called knowledge to the pure pleasure gained from having a book and a hot cup of chocolate on bed in a rainy afternoon. 



> jus wanted to know anything u readers got improved


The power of my glasses got improved... lol.. seriously, if you want to improve, go read self help books.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 27, 2008)

+1 to freakonomics
+1/2 to Artemis Fowl (hilarious stuff for techies)
+1 to Next by Chrichton (read his JP2, the best of his books I have read)
-1 to Dan Brown (all the stories are IDENTICAL. His best work is Digital Fortress, and that's not too original)
+1 to h2g2 - the entire triology of five/six parts 
Infact, play the h2g2 text based game

Just like the short stories of Archer. Great storytelling, but not great stories. 

For some reason, I read all of Clive Clussler's Dirk Pitt books - not too great, but like watching a movie for passing time

anyway:

The nanotech chronicles by Michael Flynn (as many as you can get your hands on)
The mars triology by Kim Stanley
The rama quadriology  By clarke (skip the last one actually - kills the series)
A fall of moondust, Sunstorm, by Clarke
Short stories by Asimov
The Eternal Champion series by Michael Moorcock

And this one, I especially reccomend
The World according to Garp by John Irving. This is not sci-fi or fantasy, this is as real as life gets.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 27, 2008)

lol.....I havent read a book other than Digit and text books since 5 months.


----------



## Apple Juice (Oct 27, 2008)

Harry Potter.........
(but horlicks is better)


----------



## krazzy (Oct 28, 2008)

*The Summons* by John Grisham- 8/10


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 28, 2008)

The only book series I liked was Goosebumps .


----------



## Anorion (Oct 30, 2008)

goosebumps! wow. That was like so 1997 or something. I liked the ones where you had to read your own story...


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Oct 30, 2008)

But goosebumps seriously sucks. The stories are like infinite loops. And since EVERY goosebumps is the same way, you know that whatever is in the last chapter is the same as the first, so it kinda ruins the feeling.


----------



## Faun (Oct 30, 2008)

^^Naah there are some very good ones too, i have whole pdf collection 

That Beach ghost story and the boy who can fly was awesome . A movie on beach ghost story can be awesome.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 30, 2008)

Try anything by
Tom Holt
John Bellairs
and
John Irving


----------



## vandit (Oct 31, 2008)

sherlock holmes--any damn book from the series.
clocks--agatha christie


----------



## GameAddict (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: Novels recommended by Digitians*

Choke- Another 'shocking' novel by Chuck P. (the author of 'Fight Club').


----------



## Pathik (Nov 17, 2008)

*The Godfather* - Mario Puzo. - 10/10

It was always skeptical about it, finally read it, and whoa!!! Perfect 10/10.


----------



## aditya.shevade (Nov 18, 2008)

^^ lolol... you read it so late? Shame on you. Now go and read *Sicilian by Mario Puzo. 10/10.*

My latest was, *The Wizard of Earthsea by Ursula K LeGuin. 8/10.*


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 18, 2008)

going allister mclean crazy right now......completing a lot of books by him....amazing way of writing...


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 21, 2008)

Just Finished the fountainhead. Awesome book


----------



## tuxybuzz (Nov 21, 2008)

Jurrasic Park and The Lost World (YES Books)..By Michael Crichton..esp if you like science..


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 21, 2008)

A Textbook of Geography --> 2/10 .


----------



## thegussey (Nov 22, 2008)

harry potter's book
memoirs of geisha
life of Pi


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 22, 2008)

Harry Potter sux. Atleast for me. No general opinions, only personal .


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 22, 2008)

^^
I've outgrown harry potter.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 22, 2008)

^ya fantasy things sux. Especially something as lame as HP. Hogwarts and witchcraft and what no.... gimmi a break! Its even boring to hear the same thing from every girl.  I think thats bcoz of Daniel Radcliffe. But lets not go offtopic.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 22, 2008)

Harry potter rocked. When i was a kid that is. I still enjoyreading them, but not with the same enthusiasm


----------



## Rollercoaster (Nov 22, 2008)

harry potter?

....been there done that


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 22, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> Harry potter rocked. When i was a kid that is. I still enjoyreading them, but not with the same enthusiasm



I am still a 'kid'.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 23, 2008)

I don't understand the extreme fandom for HP, neither do I understand the extreme hatred from the opposing camp. The books are terribly well written, the plots are well thought of, with a few glaring mistakes and obvious references to LOTR. The series has a few smart tricks up its sleeve, and got a lot of people to take an interest in reading. By modern contemporary standards, it is an excellent work of fiction, showing the world that a lot of money can be made from writing. The death bit was well... done to death, but otherwise it is a pretty interesting read.
Though not the best fantasy series around by a long shot, definately one of the most widely recieved.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 23, 2008)

^^I need to agree with that now. I have read several books, but I noticed that fantacy series seem to be the most appealing. Mainly because a fantacy world gives the writer a lot of artistic freedom to redefine whats real and whats not. This allows more flexibility in writing and hence the stuff appears quite good to a reader.

Talking about non fantacy, *Arvind Adiga's While Tiger is a White Elephant.* Nothing remarkably great about it. I read it a few weeks back. Didn't impress me at all.


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 23, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> ^^I need to agree with that now. I have read several books, but I noticed that fantacy series seem to be the most appealing. Mainly because a fantacy world gives the writer a lot of artistic freedom to redefine whats real and whats not. This allows more flexibility in writing and hence the stuff appears quite good to a reader.


I have nothing against the Fantasy genre. My first Fantasy book (when I was in 4th,5th standard I think) was the Faraway tree. Then I went into HP though I found it a drag after the 5th book. I stopped reading HP when I got my hands on Artemis Fowl (Eion Colfer) series, Bartimeaus Trilogy (Jonathan Stroud, I must say this series pwns HP hands down) and Eragon.
Now, I've started reading more realistic stuff like Jeffrey Archer and Agatha Christie.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 23, 2008)

Actually, I have read and re-read all seven HP books. I was a BIG fan. Beleive me. Now I hate it from the core of my heart.


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 23, 2008)

Psychosocial said:


> Actually, I have read and re-read all seven HP books. I was a BIG fan. Beleive me. Now I hate it from the core of my heart.


What happened? Radcliff Fever? 
Anyway, I hated HP 5th book onwards..


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 23, 2008)

^^Kinda. All guls going nuts after him. I was and am tired listening about him/Harry Potter in school from guls/ Plus the plot felt a little lame to me. Seems like I dont take fantasy easily. Well leave it now.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 23, 2008)

I don't remember what my first fantasy book was... most children's books are fantasy stories anyway - every single fairy tale to start off with. But I remember carrying around Five children and It by E. Nesbit and The Trolley to yesterday by John Bellairs. Still read these authors now and then when I get my hands on them. 
When my friend circle got hold of HP, it seemed like a typical british fantasy book about a left out boy from a small time who discovers magic - something straight out of an Enid Blyton book - at that time we had no clue about what a rage it would become. 
There are a LOT of adult fantasy books out there, the Eternal Champion Series by Michael Moorcock not the least of them. Also check out Twilight. And Tom Holt is to Fantasy what Douglas Adams is to Sci-Fi. He is a must read. These are fantasies that explore alternate themes, using an ensable of different species than the regular. 
Unfortunately a lot of modern fantasy seems to follow the template laid out by LOTR - the maps, the dwarves, the elves, the humans and a dark lord. Look at the Icewind Dale Trilogy for example - or the far lesser Eregon quadri. This is unfortunately true for all the fantasy movies and games out there too - Dungeons and Dragons or World of Warcraft.


----------



## anispace (Nov 23, 2008)

*Ender`s Game* by Orson Scott Card<<< really awesome book if you are into sci-fi and even if u r not read it anywayz coz its really good.

Michael Crichton>
Andromeda Strain, Sphere,Congo(the movie sucks...dont ever watch it), Airframe(no movie).

best thing about Crichton is that most of his books have been made into movies.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 24, 2008)

For sci-fi i suggest you guys look for the *Gameworld Triology by Samit Basu*.

Its a brillaint work of fiction and better still, its written by an indian. The language and references used are wnough to put the british authors to shame. A gripping piece of literature.


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Nov 24, 2008)

Has anyone read "The Murder of Roger Ackroyd" by Agatha Christie? I think it was the best she ever wrote! Almost equal to it is "The Mysterious Affair at Styles"(Same Author). The Miss Marple series lacks enthusiasm and speed when compared to Poirot!

About the Harry Potter books: The story might be lame but it has lots of action! Nice read, overall!


----------



## anispace (Nov 26, 2008)

^^
wow.. an Agatha Christie fan. hey man plz recommend some good AG novels u might have read. Will read 'The Murder of Roger Ackroyd' as soon as i get my hands on one.

I have read 'Cards on the Table', 'Parker Pyne investigates' and currently reading 'Death on the Nile'.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 26, 2008)

*Dreamcatcher by Stephen king*-9.5/10

Horrendously stupendously. Brilliant book by Stephen king.


----------



## freshseasons (Nov 26, 2008)

The White Tiger by Arvind Adiga. 
     Dont read this just because of the fact that it got Bookers.But read it for the sheer perspective of an Indian person who wants to excel in life and holds no qualms of murdering.
    Its not moralist but rather about what fate bestows upon an average person scrapping the bottom of society.

  The Fountainhead and Atlas Shrugged by Ayn Rand.
     Philosophical fiction about how a man should live on a earth with dignity.The fiction caters as a background as should a plot do but enshews the aspect of heorism in man.

 All PG Wodehouse.
   Was there a better humorist.

Midnight's children dream. Salman Rushdie
  Just awe inspiring sordid tale.Its post-colonial dream narration from altotogether another perspective.

  And there are many more....i will be back...


----------



## Pathik (Nov 26, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> ^^I need to agree with that now. I have read several books, but I noticed that fantacy series seem to be the most appealing. Mainly because a fantacy world gives the writer a lot of artistic freedom to redefine whats real and whats not. This allows more flexibility in writing and hence the stuff appears quite good to a reader.
> 
> Talking about non fantacy, *Arvind Adiga's While Tiger is a White Elephant.* Nothing remarkably great about it. I read it a few weeks back. Didn't impress me at all.



Yep. I don't know how it bagged the Booker. I have read better books.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 28, 2008)

*images.orkut.com/orkut/albums3/ATYAAAD-uWmYLU2IoMX-UcF3oqz0B2OFT0Y5DCeK13QzGtwE8-cWSJSGQgerl4-Ew_7LdY1ZFXBAviKw0qoEKXQXUN6QAJtU9VDDAokHUfK-4NtNevuQj_rLl-rQIg.jpg

It sux but still worx for time pass .


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 2, 2009)

*"State of Fear" by Michael Crichton* *8/10*

A very thrilling Sci-fi novel with very informative tone. B/w at some places too much information was placed which seemed to boring.
But all total a good book.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 2, 2009)

Completed Dan Brown's 'Digital Fortress' today. Pretty engrossing if you've got knowledge about network security, cryptography and the like.

*Rating:* *7.5/10*


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 2, 2009)

Agatha Christie's 'Then There Were None'.

Pretty good... 7.5/10


----------



## Pathik (Jan 11, 2009)

*Keep off the Grass* - 9/10

Maybe it wasn't that good, but I could perfectly relate to it. A must for all confused souls.


----------



## korak (Jan 13, 2009)

mine r

lord of the rings , hobbit , silmarlion ----- JRR tolkien
Sea of poppies --------amitav ghosh
all 3 books by chetan bhagat
monk who sold his ferrari---------Robin sharma


are i read al lot of books but these r the best


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Jan 16, 2009)

well i mostly read the classics like "*wuthering heights*" by emily bronte , "*jane eyre*" by charlotte bronte, "*the adventures of tom sawyer* & *the adventures of huckleberry finn*" by mark twain, all "*sherlock holmes*" stories & novels by arthur conan doyle.

"*the kite runner*" by khaled hosseini is also very good..most novels by thomas hardy like- "*far from the madding crowd"* is good.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jan 20, 2009)

@Anorion Yeah Eternal Champion was good!

I stopped reading fiction a couple of months ago. Might start again with Artemis Fowl series or maybe from something by Neil Gaiman.

Recently finished 'Wings of Fire: An Autobiography of APJ Abdul Kalam' - Really a good one. Must read atleast once. Chapter four to chapter ten which  tells the story of his work in USA, specially in NASA are remarkable. A MUST READ!


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 20, 2009)

^I have read his biography (not an autobiography) called 'Dreams to Reallity' or something which was nice.


----------



## PhB (Jan 24, 2009)

I read The Chronicles of Narnia when I was in school, also used to read Hardy Boys, Agathe Christie, The Three Investigators.
I recently finished reading "The Belgariad" and "The Mallorean" both by Edward Haddings. They are a brilliantly written Fantasy novel series. I am now looking for "Belgarath, the sorcerer" and "Polgara, the sorceress"; prequels to the above books.
And some guys had also suggested the Twilight series to me but it didn't appeal to me. Reason, bad narration even if the plot's good. But you can try them if you like vampire stories.


----------



## Pathik (Jan 25, 2009)

*Digital Fortress* - 8/10


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 27, 2009)

*Kane and Abel - 7/10*

Felt like one of those *Maupassant's* stories. Same family drama. And I hate those. Apart from the theme, incidents and description are good, sometimes grabbing. but HUGE, I felt like getting with the protagonists of the novel.

Good book, but I that theme so can't give more than 7.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jan 27, 2009)

Salmon of Doubt - A collection of works apart from the Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy by Douglas Adams. Extracted from his fleet of Macs. It's a posthumous release.


----------



## dare_devil (Jan 27, 2009)

plz suggest a novel for me, i had read all 3 novels of chetan bhagat, need some similar or thriller novels, with not too hard english


----------



## Pathik (Feb 2, 2009)

*QnA* The Slumdog book - *8/10*


----------



## uchiha_madara (Feb 6, 2009)

Hmmm nice thread, used to read a tonne of books during school days,but numbers became few after college began ,anyways a few authors I would recommend are:

Edgar Wallace:-found the plots in the few books I read to be simple but their unraveling unexpected. 

George Orwell:-"1984" the most depressing of all the novels I ever read but brilliant nonetheless.

Arthur Hailey:- (airport,hotel etc) brilliant novelist.

R.L Stevenson:- (treasure island,robinson crusoe).

Mario Puzo:- "Godfather" never expected this novel to be as good as it was.

H. Rider Haggard: "King Solomon's Mines" loved the novel.

Leo Tolstoy:- "Resurrection" very good novel.

Fyodor Dostoevsky:- "Crime and Punishment".

Sidney Sheldon:- "Windmills of the Gods"+"Tell Me Your Dreams"
some of his novels are very good and some are bad to say the least but the above ones are one of the few I like.

Doctor Who novels the writer changed a lot and quality of stories too was variable, but I liked this series a lot read about four dozen of the novels present in the library.

H.G Wells:-   apart from the hugely popular stories of his there was a book containing four of his lesser known novels and though there names escape me they were a blast to read.

Charles Dickens:- Great Expectations and A tale of two Cities.


----------



## uchiha_madara (Feb 21, 2009)

Read the book buy Stieg Larsson named The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo, very good with very likable characters and a solid plot.

Started reading the Angels and Demons book and consider it to be better than Da Vinci Code,so far, it has a lot of humour the subtle kind anyway.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 22, 2009)

uchiha_madara said:


> Started reading the Angels and Demons book and consider it to be better than Da Vinci Code,so far, it has a lot of humour the subtle kind anyway.


Yes its way better than Da Vinci Code...
In my opinion Angels & Demon<Da Vinci Code<Deception Point<Digital Fortress


----------



## Anorion (Feb 22, 2009)

hmmm

Deception Point<Digital Fortress<Angels and Demons<Da Vinci Code
Read them all in the reverse order... but they all felt like I was reading the exact same book. 

Post childrens books that you people still like to read. I can go through anything by E. Nesbit or John Bellairs.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 22, 2009)

The end of Angels and Demons is crappy.


----------



## Anorion (Feb 22, 2009)

^ yeah terribly overdone... wonder how they will tone it down for the movie


----------



## uchiha_madara (Feb 23, 2009)

@Pathik:





> The end of Angels and Demons is crappy.


+1
Seems he just ran out of ideas.Links things wildly but believably creating a good mystery but then throws eggs on to readers face like mach 15 jet, anti-matter(last I checked energy is also something in the sense that matter and anti matter come from energy),artificial insemination(for the love of god there is always lust included with love if not they should have just become brother and sister),mr patricide, self-righteous fart gets a divine ending and how the hell does a priest get hold of an assassin(and that too a literal one to the boot LOL..).
Anyway finished it and am happy I didn't buy it.But I am going to watch the movie for sure.


----------



## PCWORM (Feb 24, 2009)

currently reading "Mass-effect ascension" novel by Drew Karpyshyn


----------



## PCWORM (Feb 25, 2009)

Hi guys...
 James cameron has released the script for his upcoming movie called AVATAR..
 u can grab it from here:- 
*rs157.rapidshare.com/files/68340175/Avatar.pdf
 remember,,, the plot provided in this script may change..


----------



## uchiha_madara (Mar 5, 2009)

"Crisis" by Robin Cook.Though I think I have read one of his books earlier and which seemed to have left a bad taste in my mouth I begin to doubt it.This novel was nicely written and the ending though a bit unexpected totally relates from the plot of the novel.


----------



## thewisecrab (Mar 5, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> *Kane and Abel - 7/10*
> 
> Felt like one of those *Maupassant's* stories. Same family drama. And I hate those. Apart from the theme, incidents and description are good, sometimes grabbing. but HUGE, I felt like getting with the protagonists of the novel.
> 
> Good book, but I that theme so can't give more than 7.


You didnt like Kane and abel?!?!


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 5, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> You didnt like Kane and abel?!?!


Its good for people who has not read such stories...
I told that I've already read some of Maupassant'sworks and all of them are on such theme. Same family drama. Aur mujhe wo pasand nahi.

The book (Kane and Abel) is like a journey, u strat from childhood and grow up with the characters, get old and die.
Story se jaida Biography lagti hai...


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Mar 5, 2009)

Rhitwick- have you read the story"a piece of string" by maupassant? its really good & not based on family matters. try it.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 5, 2009)

sekhar_xxx said:


> Rhitwick- have you read the story"a piece of string" by maupassant? its really good & not based on family matters. try it.


Dude, Ive Maupassant's full collection. Two books. 
Started reading enthusiastically at least 1yr ago.
After going through first 5-6 stories I was fed-up, same drama, eloping, extra marital affair etc. Initially they were good but after certain time it felt boring.
And, I stopped reading them. 

Kahi kone mein padha hoga woh books.
Hmmm...would try to read d story u mentioned.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Mar 5, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> Dude, Ive Maupassant's full collection. Two books.
> Started reading enthusiastically at least 1yr ago.
> After going through first 5-6 stories I was fed-up, same drama, eloping, extra marital affair etc. Initially they were good but after certain time it felt boring.
> And, I stopped reading them.
> ...



well to tell the truth this is the only maupassant story i have ever read..do read it.its really good.


----------



## uchiha_madara (Mar 20, 2009)

Chromsome 6:-by Robin Cook.It shares the same protagonist as the novel Crisis which is a sort of sequel.The events in this are quite milestone like, but not a single reference is given to the events in this novel in Crisis.Another thing I feel is that Robin Cook is not good at developing characters in his stories and too many lucky things happen to them and the finish of this novel feels real abrupt.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 20, 2009)

uchiha_madara said:


> Another thing I feel is that Robin Cook is not good at developing characters in his stories and too many lucky things happen to them and the finish of this novel feels real abrupt.


I also feel so. I've read his "SHOCK". Didn't felt writing abt it. Its abrupt end. He has good medical info (ok, he's a doctor) but he's not so good at story telling.


----------



## jxcess3891 (Apr 7, 2009)

The Great Railway Bazaar by Paul Theroux - 9/10. Fantastic book.


----------



## Cool Joe (Apr 13, 2009)

Any Christopher Paolini fans here? I loved all three of his books (Eragon, Eldest, Brisingr). I can't wait to get my hands on the fourth.


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Apr 30, 2009)

Agatha Christie's Poirot: Murder on the Orient Express. Too cool to rate! I'm re-reading it...


----------



## jxcess3891 (Apr 30, 2009)

And then there were none.


----------



## eggman (Apr 30, 2009)

^^Mother of All !


----------



## Pathik (Apr 30, 2009)

*Outliers* - Malcolm Gladwell - 8/10


----------



## jxcess3891 (May 1, 2009)

Has anybody read the Tarzan series by Edgar Rice Burroughs? These series of books are just fantastic. Any1 who has not read them is missing out on a whole level of adventure in fiction.


----------



## Pathik (May 10, 2009)

^ Not me, 

*To Kill a Mockingbird* - 8/10


----------



## uchiha_madara (May 11, 2009)

Pathik said:


> ^ Not me,
> 
> *To Kill a Mockingbird* - 8/10


Aww, I had it issued from the library but never got around to read it,I know score is high but is it worth a purchase, if it is,then gonna buy it in summer holidays.


----------



## a_medico (Aug 20, 2009)

*A Ghost of Che: A Motorcycle Ride Through Space, Time, Life and Love*

The guy took a bike one fine day and went for a ride of 8000kms in south american countries! After coming back to US he wrote a book on his experience. Amazing stuff!


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 23, 2009)

Agatha Christie!
Just awesome!!! Kudos to that great lady for writing such novels. I wonder what was her mind

When I was a kid, may be in class I or II my dad used to tell me stories of Hercule Poirot. I was so glued to them, I used to bug him every day for more.

Well, he had not read many but he did put curiosity in me.

I got the chance of reading Agatha Christie on this January, when a book show was arranged in our office. I bought two volumes.

Till now have read the following.
*Cards on the table
The case of the disconnected soldier
Mrs McGinty's dead
The case of the rich woman
Dead man's folly
The third girl

Hallowe'en Party *(now reading)


Craving for more


----------



## amitash (Aug 24, 2009)

The firm--john grisham
8/10


----------



## Aspire (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: Novels recommended by Digitians*

Dan Brown
Twilight Series
Harry Potter Series
Chronicles of Narnia
Lord of the Rings
Hardy Boys

and many others which i don't even remember


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 25, 2009)

if there are any star trek fans....do check out the star trek books by peter david....amazing stuff


----------



## Prongs298 (Aug 31, 2009)

Of Human Bondage - _W. Somerset Maugham_
The Idiot - _Fyodor Dostoyevsky_
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Of Human Bondage - _W. Somerset Maugham_
The Idiot - _Fyodor Dostoyevsky_


----------



## sagar_coolx (Aug 31, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> Agatha Christie!
> Just awesome!!! Kudos to that great lady for writing such novels. I wonder what was her mind
> 
> Craving for more



then you must read THE MURDER OF ROGER ACKROYD!!
although i feel she has cheatd in the end, u must read it to know it


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 14, 2009)

Well guys, Dan Brown's latest novel going to be released tomorrow.

"The Lost Symbol"
*www.thelostsymbol.com/


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 27, 2009)

Just finished reading The Lost Symbol. It was great, just like all of Dan Brown's other books.


----------



## MasterMinds (Oct 8, 2009)

ya i too have read lost symbol. very good novel by dan brown. i have read deception point too that was also awsome


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 9, 2009)

*Chetan Bhagat's new book "Two States" released* (Sify is selling @59/-)


----------



## rony1434 (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi, Thanks for sharing all these novel titles.
Well I found a website while searching on internet *www.ebookserenity.com/ , Is this site really sell cheap ebooks?


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 14, 2009)

rony1434 said:


> Hi, Thanks for sharing all these novel titles.
> Well I found a website while searching on internet *www.ebookserenity.com/ , Is this site really sell cheap ebooks?



Seems a possible SPAM.....


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 23, 2009)

*www.audiobooksonline.com/media/Next_Michael_Crichton_unabridged_compact_discs.jpg

I think I would stop rating books, its insulting to the author.

This book is on genetic research/genetic patenting and therapy.
Reading the book it is clearly understood that he did a great length of research on the subject and may be thats why it seemed to be more of a scientific paper rather a thriller to me.

Well, there is a story and very gripping one, but he had just introduced too many characters that after a time u start to forget them and they start to reappear. I had to actually gone back to page 1 to find a character who appeared again in page 257.

In stories/movies when u need to describe complex logics, terms, incidents u make that a conversation between two people. IN that case one had to be a layman and another had to be an expert. That way the reader/audience gets the d fact of it.
But in this book most such highly conceptual and scientific conservations occurred between two researchers or such. So, there were jargons which were not that clarified and went over my head.

I would still tell that *Michael Crichton* is my read best Science Fiction writer (After Jules Verne of course) and "State of Fear" is his best work of the two books I've read.

Read this book, you would obviously like, get the thrill and get in thought.


----------



## Pathik (Oct 24, 2009)

Read 2 States yesterday. TP book. Not in the same league as FPS though. 6/10


----------



## dreamcatcher (Oct 25, 2009)

Damn,why dont we have gals like ananya round here.


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 25, 2009)

There are lots of girls like Ananya here in South India


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 25, 2009)

Chetan Bhagat is overrated


----------



## izzikio_rage (Oct 27, 2009)

just read married but available ...by abhijit bhaduri ....good book....worth a read..


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 29, 2009)

*Two States 7/10*

Enjoyed it more than "Three Mistakes of My Life"...
The beginning was repulsive for me though. After reading first 3-4 chapters I thought how would I finish this book?
But, the wait was worth...

Try it..


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jan 5, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> *Two States 7/10*
> 
> Enjoyed it more than "Three Mistakes of My Life"...
> The beginning was repulsive for me though. After reading first 3-4 chapters I thought how would I finish this book?
> ...




i'd rate it a 7 / 10

just finished reading it
its definitely gives us a good insight of the 2 cultures

BTW, this thread seems to be dead


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 20, 2010)

*ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51RPF1KQB2L._SL500_AA240_.jpg

A collection of short stories. One of them is even half page.
Very much liked. 
Anyone, who wants to read Jeffrey Archer should start from his short stories first then his novels (*Not a penny more, not a penny less* is first of all novels to be read)

BUT, I quite liked his "36 Short Stories" book more interesting and versatile in taste.
*img.flipkart.com/bk_imgs/053/9780006514053.jpg

Now reading, Marker by Robin Cook. 
*www.astromich.ch/marker.jpg


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 14, 2010)

*Marker 7.5/10*

Well finished marker a few days ago, couldn't get time to write about it. Its in the league of "Next" by Michael Crichton. Based on same concept that is what can go wrong if gene mapping is actually starts happening in corporate level, how it can actually harm us etc. 
Though it does not touch all diff. topics as like in Next but it sure has a gripping story, good enough to be called a thriller. Could actually made into a nice movie. Next is too much tech babble whereas Marker is a novel on same concept. 
Only complaint it starts very slow, and has the bad habit of giving un-necessary information to reader, why would I need to know, whose grandfather used to do what, which may actually helps explaining the situation of a certain character, but taking 20 pages for that is nonsense. 

*13 Problems-Agatha Christie* *Awesome!/10*
*www.agathachristie.com/cms-media/uploaded-images/thumbs/13_problems_jpg_235x600_q95.jpg

13 Short stories by Agatha Christie, all of them are so awesome, I'm getting addicted to this author. 
Try it...

Now, off to reading "Great short stories" by *Anton Chekhov*. I've heard so much about him, but got the chance of reading him first time. 
Anyone having any opinion on his stories?


----------



## CrossAndZero (Mar 15, 2010)

The Black Swan


----------



## rahul.007 (Mar 22, 2010)

the latest book that i have read is:-

*the fourth estate by jeffrey archer*


----------



## tech_sword (Mar 22, 2010)

hello wise old owl m a new member on dis forum.....
Sm of the awesm nobels which i hav read are:
Deception Point 
Angels n Daemons
The White Tiger
Two States


----------



## hellknight (Mar 22, 2010)

The Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy.. awesome book, Marvin rocks!!
A Brief History of Time - Stephen Hawkings (you need to know basics of Physics)
Lord of the Rings - Awesome, awesome fiction!


----------



## slugger (Mar 31, 2010)

Books I've read in the past couple of months - *all highly recommended*

*
J.N. Dixit's India - Pakistan in War & Peace

Ayesha Siddiqa's Military Inc.: Inside Pakistan's Military Economy

The Making of the Indian Atomic Bomb: Science, Secrecy and the Postcolonial State

*


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 2, 2010)

*DORK by Sidin Vadkut*
*img.infibeam.com/img/bd755d03/496b1/67/115/P-M-B-9780143067115.jpg

After the release of "Five Point Someone" everyone wrote a novel on a looser in a college. That was engineering and this is Management (MBA).

But, let me assure you this has only that much similarity in concept or what u want to call may be creating ground.

The story is presented in a diary like manner, starts with our protagonist getting a job in consultancy and ends in a...well, lets not spoil ur fun.

I was browsing through the books and came to this, read first two pages (about DORK and Preface) and decided I need to read this. I guess my decision was right. Very much enjoyed the reading. Even liked the way things are told. Imagine a character who lies to his diary too (those who here writes a diary may know what that means). 
Subtly and innocently the facts are revealed in the story. How a fresher copes with project pressure and manages office politics etc. Well you have read/seen all these but I assure you not like this.

Highly recommended to all for a nice, lazy weekend read. Low price and lots of laughter, u won't regret.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 3, 2010)

Not a big reader. Do try and read now and then. So this is what I read in the past 6 months.

Five Point Someone, One Night @The Call Centre, Three Mistakes of My Life and Two States by Chetan Bhagat. Yeah he is over-rated but so is everything mainstream and popular.

Angels and Demons, The DaVinci Code, The Lost Symbol by Dan Brown. Amazing novelist IMO. Reading Digital Fortress right now (started yesterday... gripping book). Will get Deception Point soon .

Twilight, New Moon, Eclipse and Breaking Dawn. Even I dunno how I survived the books. Part of the reason why I read the whole series is because I am a hyper guy and I always want to know what happens at the 'end'. So I read it. Other reason is coz my GF was bugging me to read it . Also read The Host on her request. Put it down after reading 150pgs. Couldn't survive any further. 

PS :- These are all my views. Others may like what I hate and I may hate what others like .


----------



## red dragon (Jun 3, 2010)

Fountainhead-Ayn Rand,most of you have probably read it long ago,but those who have not,please give it a try.


----------



## MasterMinds (Jun 3, 2010)

dan brown kiks a$$, and lost symbol was great.


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Jun 3, 2010)

Psychosocial said:


> Twilight, New Moon, Eclipse and Breaking Dawn. Even I dunno how I survived the books. Part of the reason why I read the whole series is because I am a hyper guy and I always want to know what happens at the 'end'. So I read it. Other reason is coz my GF was bugging me to read it . Also read The Host on her request. Put it down after reading 150pgs. Couldn't survive any further.



YA even i read all the twilight series since my girlfriend wanted me to read them  . Did you read Mid night sun , this novel is written in Edwards point of view which i thaught was better . Anyway how is The Host , if its another vampire romance then i am not going to touch it . 

Now i am reading Dead until dark , which is also a vampire romance but for adult audience . Better then Twilight series . It is same as the HBO True blood series .


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 4, 2010)

rohan_mhtr said:


> YA even i read all the twilight series since my girlfriend wanted me to read them  . Did you read Mid night sun , this novel is written in Edwards point of view which i thaught was better . Anyway how is The Host , if its another vampire romance then i am not going to touch it .
> 
> Now i am reading Dead until dark , which is also a vampire romance but for adult audience . Better then Twilight series . It is same as the HBO True blood series .



The Host is a fictional love story. Kinda like Twilight. An alien species infilitrates earth and takes over humanity. The aliens actually occupy the humans themselves and try to act like them while the true human soul lies dormant in the body with this species.

In this tale, the main protagonist is also injected with one of this but she is strong enough to fight back and keep her control over her body. Atleast on the cognitive part. Then even the alien gives in and starts listening to her and they both set out to find the lost lover of this girl and blah and blah and blah. Don't expect any action. There ain't any.


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Jun 4, 2010)

Psychosocial said:


> Then even the alien gives in and starts listening to her and they both set out to find the lost lover of this girl and blah and blah and blah. Don't expect any action. There ain't any.




Then it seems not to waste time on this one although the plot sounds interesting !


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 11, 2010)

Love over Coffee by Amrit N. Shetty
*www.penguinbooksindia.com/upload/love%20over%20coffee.JPG

A fiction on romance in office and other office politics. Totally dedicated to IT offices and their cultures, so a few of us who are working in such organizations may like it, rest of all....well the author had to explain certain terms and situations prior to lay the plot.

About the book, well,  not very tidy and funny to read. Certain sections are good but not great. I would rate "DORK" better that this any day. DORK was natural but this is not.

6/10


----------



## Rahim (Jul 13, 2010)

*Michael Collins Piper's The Final Judgment*
*ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41v-HXU8%2BLL._SL500_AA300_.jpg

for those who have the stomach for how international events work and how commoners are fed the loony.


----------



## hellknight (Jul 20, 2010)

Reading *The Elegant Universe - Brian Greene*. One hell of a book.
*Digital Fortress* was an amazing book too.. finished it in one sitting..


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 19, 2010)

*The Sign of The Cross*
*img1.fantasticfiction.co.uk/images/n46/n230876.jpg

Another conspiracy theory book on Jesus Christ. Good thriller but comparing to *The Da Vinci Code* this has less history and more chase sequences.

Good read but I didn't like the author's style of storytelling. At the end of each chapter he would write what the next chapters is going to contain.

Like at the end of a chapter few people climbed up the hill and his finishing line would be "only if they knew not all will come down alive"...

Initially it was good and keeps you anxious on what really is going to happen, but for a 600+ page book the chapters are more and it becomes repetitive. At a time I started hiding the last line just to keep my surprise intact


----------



## Anorion (Aug 20, 2010)

Ok guiz, im suggesting some sci-fi books that can be called gaming fiction. Arcade, Killobyte and Psychodrome. All of these are books written around computer games, and Killobyte is the pick of the lot.


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Aug 20, 2010)

has anybody read the Foundation Series ? Issac Asimov ??
author of I-Robot (book).

i was telling a guy what good books i have read. this crossed my mind. i have thought about it many times. this is the first time i ask anybody other than myself. had read it a looooooooooooooong time ago.

in the foundation series (6 books i guess). the protagonist (a professional comedian) tells a supercomputer his jokes. and asks the computer for relevence between all jokes and what makes humans laugh.

after 2 years of telling jokes to the computer and almost infinite amount of calc by the comp. the answer is found. the computer warns the person not to hear the answer and if made public humans will never be able to laugh again, he obviously insists and the ans is reveled (not to us)

in the novel the person did not revele it to the public and the computer was made to forget all the jokes and told never to do such calc again. he died crying alone in his house due to lack of peace of mind.


is this possible?????????  

try to tell what makes u laugh. we all know programming logic. think about it logically.

i will give my opinion after some time.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 21, 2010)

^hmm... I think Asimov answered that question partially at least in the short story called "The Joker". Dont know if that was what the Foundation story was referring to, but Asimov uses the same themes and ideas across many of his books (eg: Univac), Spoiler alert: According to the Joker, the jokes were of extraterrestrial origin meant as a psychological study of mankind.


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Aug 21, 2010)

...........yes,. go on ,,    spoilers accepted


----------



## swordfish (Aug 21, 2010)

chancellor manuscript qand bourne series  by robert ludlum..


----------



## Krow (Oct 18, 2010)

Must Read:

The Complete Robot - Isaac Asimov
Foundation - Isaac Asimov
Foundation & Empire - Isaac Asimov
Second Foundation - Isaac Asimov

The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy - Douglas Adams

Rendezvous with Rama - Arthur C. Clarke


----------



## Baker (Oct 18, 2010)

Kori Diye Kinlaam (Bought With Money) 
by Bimal Mitra   

one of my favourite.....


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 18, 2010)

Anybody read Mein Kampf by Adolf Hitler? Interesting stuff.


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Oct 19, 2010)

Krow said:


> Must Read:
> 
> The Complete Robot - Isaac Asimov
> Foundation - Isaac Asimov
> ...



completed entire foundation and robot series LONG time ago (best guess some 7-8 yrs ago)



Psychosocial said:


> Anybody read Mein Kampf by Adolf Hitler? Interesting stuff.



no hard feelings, but just hate history....


----------



## Faun (Oct 19, 2010)

arpanmukherjee1 said:


> no hard feelings, but just hate history....



History is awesome only if you are not going to repeat the past in future


----------



## Krow (Oct 19, 2010)

arpanmukherjee1 said:


> completed entire foundation and robot series LONG time ago (best guess some 7-8 yrs ago)


That's great! Asimov is class. The technologies still do not seem dated. He took special care to gloss over the tech details so as to avoid outdated material. Arthur Clarke's material did not do this and hence his sci-fi sees constant breaks in continuity, especially in the Space Odyssey series.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 19, 2010)

arpanmukherjee1 said:


> completed entire foundation and robot series LONG time ago (best guess some 7-8 yrs ago)
> 
> 
> 
> no hard feelings, but just hate history....



You don't like History, so what's there to feel bad about ? . Personally, I love History. Plus getting to know about someone like Hitler is great! I just hope he had written an autobiography during his prime-time... you know, after he became the dictator. That would have been great!


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 7, 2010)

*www.harpercollins.com/harperimages/isbn/large/3/9780061833793.jpg

*Half Minute Horrors 7.5/10*
As the name suggests, its a collection of horror stories, cartoons, graffiti. And each is so small that at max it takes a regular reader at about 30 sec.
But, don't underestimate it from that. If you are thinking how a 30 sec. story can scare you, you really need to read it. Every story gives you a taste of completion.

Get a glimpse of it here: Half Minute Horrors  A collection of instant frights


----------



## Krow (Nov 12, 2010)

Gulliver's Travels by Jonathan Swift is really good.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 13, 2010)

*www.easymix.co.nz/content/3028/theconfession.jpg

The Confession by John Grisham.

Halfway through it and I must say it's a gripping book. Will be done with it by tomorrow!


----------



## Accuvizion (Nov 13, 2010)

*Re: Novels recommended by Digitians*



Laser_dude said:


> I'll suggest every to give Ambler Warning And Bourne Identity a try ,they both are by Robert Ludlum,  the stories of both the books are mind blowing



I Have to agree, Robert Ludlum  is the best author !!


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 15, 2010)

The Confession - 6.5/10
Not that great. Very inconsistent.

Started with the Godfather now. A classic .


----------



## Nemes!s (Nov 15, 2010)

I Too Had A Love Story... by Ravinder Singh 5/10 (Now a days all are started writing their life incidents to make money. Auther tried his best to make it good for popular genre but failed and have sad ending also)

Chariots Of The Gods by Von Daniken Erich 7/10 (Very interesting thoughts about God and Aliens, might shook your belief)

A Fine Balanceby Rohinton Mistry still reading but very sluggish


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Nov 15, 2010)

anyone read "the grand design" by stephen hawking?


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 3, 2011)

*The curious incident of the dog in the night time 9/10*

Author : Mark Haddon

*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/0/03/Curiousincidentofdoginnighttime.jpg

There are books that excite you, make you happy or make you sad and then there are books that contribute in YOU.

This book really falls in the second category. Really loved this one. A very simple, moving, emotional and funny book.

Highly recommended to everyone.

Gonna look for other titles by him.


----------



## Anorion (Jan 5, 2011)

ha good bump, will read that next... throwing in anything by Tom Holt. Anyone been through Chetan Bhagat's latest? heard its not the usual juvenile drivel


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 5, 2011)

Anorion said:


> ha good bump, will read that next... throwing in anything by Tom Holt. Anyone been through Chetan Bhagat's latest? heard its not the usual juvenile drivel


R u talking about "Two States" novel?

Well, its good read, at least better than "3 mistakes of my life". But, seemed to me he's now writing books keeping in mind, it might one day become a movie. He should directly write screenplays.

b/w check out this page, most us reviewed "Two States" here...
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/community...els-recommended-digitians-11.html#post1176187


----------



## abhidev (Jan 5, 2011)

Two states is a really good book...


----------



## Faun (Jan 5, 2011)

I started with Midnight's Children, will resume someday. Any reviews from members here ?


----------



## amrawtanshx (Jan 6, 2011)

^^
I've tried to read Midnight's Children many times and failed each time. Mr. Rushdie brilliant play of words and excessive verbosity are to blame. Could try again this time. Currently reading *1984* by *George Orwell*.


----------



## way2jatin (Jan 6, 2011)

avoid white tiger by arvind adiga the man booker prize winner



its a little boaring but later its good


----------



## Rahim (Jan 6, 2011)

I have seen a sudden rise in books by Indian writers who somehow believe that they are proper writers. Book shops are full of very average writings of these so called good authors.

*img2.fkcdn.com/img/732/9788172239732.jpg 

*Fault Lines: How Hidden Fractures Still Threaten The World Economy* 
by _Raghuram Rajan_
ISBN: 8172239734

*Book Summary* 

The financial collapse of 2007 and the ‘Great Recession’ that followed left many economists on the defensive. News programs,
magazines, pundits, and even the Queen of England asked, with some variation, the same question: Why didn’t you see it coming?
While there are broad similarities in the things that go wrong in every financial crisis, this was a crisis centred on what many would
agree is the most sophisticated financial system in the world. What happened to the usual regulatory checks and balances?What happened to the discipline imposed by markets? What happened to the private instinct for self-preservation? Is the free
enterprise system fundamentally flawed? These are not questions
that would arise if this were ‘just another’ emerging market crisis. And given the cost of this crisis, we cannot afford facile or wrong
answers. Fault Lines is a perceptive, detailed look at where the answers to the questions that were raised during the recession
may lie.
--------------------------------------------

Even though the style of writing is precise, short and structured and yet highlights the causes and suggest pre-cautions for avoiding future turmoil, without ranting or being too much of narcist approach.
----------------------------
I have been reading some books on Spirituality and would post here when i read and absorb the subject.


----------



## a_medico (Jan 9, 2011)

Any suggestion for good humor? I am currently reading Dave Barry and loving his work. I fear after 2-3 books, I might find him monotonous. As of now loving his style of writing. Intelligent humor.


----------



## asingh (Jan 9, 2011)

Any book my Albert Camus.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 9, 2011)

LEe child- Worth dying for


i just finished this book and its just awesome


----------



## Rahim (Jan 26, 2011)

*img2.fkcdn.com/img/591/9780141034591.jpg

*Black Swan: The Impact Of The Highly Improbable* 
by *Nassim Nicholas Taleb*



> Startling, profound and universal, The Black Swan will change the way you look at the world. For Nassim Nicholas Taleb, bestselling author of Fooled by Randomness, Black Swans underlie almost everything, from the rise of religions, to events in our own personal lives. A Black Swan is a highly improbable event with three principle characteristics: its unpredictability; its massive impact; and, after it has happened, our desire to make it appear less random and more predictable than it was. The astonishing success of Google was a black swan; so was 9/11. Why do we not acknowledge the phenomenon of Black Swans? Why are we unable to estimate risk: falling vulnerable to the impulse to simplify, narrate and categorize, rather than opening ourselves up to the ‘impossible’? For years, Taleb has studied how we fool ourselves into thinking we know more than we actually do, restricting our knowledge to the irrelevant and inconsequential, so that large events continue to surprise us an shape our world. We may even be hard-wired to learn specifics when we should be focused on generalities. Now in this revelatory book, he explains everything we know about what we don’t know. Taleb is a vastly entertaining writer, with wit, irreverence, and unusual stories to tell. He has a polymathic command of subjects ranging from cognitive science to business to probability theory. The Black Swan is a landmark book-it might even be a Black Swan.



*--------------------------------------------------------------*


*img0.fkcdn.com/img/674/9789380658674.jpg

*Chanakya's Chant *
by *Ashwin Sanghi*



> The year is 340 BC. A hunted, haunted Brahmin youth vows revenge for the gruesome murder of his beloved father.
> 
> Cold, calculating, cruel and armed with a complete ab- sence of accepted morals, he becomes the most power- ful political strategist in Bharat and succeeds in uniting a ragged country against the invasion of the army of that demigod, Alexander the Great.
> 
> ...


----------



## Magmaw (Jan 28, 2011)

I am looking forward to Peter Guber's "Tell to Win"

A little background:

Peter Guber, Chairman and CEO of Mandalay Entertainment Group, has been a force in the entertainment industry for over thirty years. He has told memorable stories in the films he personally produced or executive produced, including Rain Man, Batman, The Color Purple, Gorillas In The Mist, and Flashdance which have resonated with audiences all over the world.  . With six minor league baseball franchises, as the owner and co-executive of the Golden State Warriors, and three billion dollars in profit during his tenure at the helm of leading companies such as Columbia, Sony Pictures, Casablanca and Mandalay Entertainment, Peter Guber is one Hollywood’s most successful sports franchise owners and entertainment executives.

Peter is also a weekly entertainment and media analyst for Fox Business News and a principal at GeekChicDaily.com.

In Peter’s new book “Tell to Win,” he provides individuals with an invaluable skill set -- the power to tell emotionally resonant stories to persuade, motivate, excite and incite others. To validate the power of telling purposeful stories, Peter Guber includes a remarkably diverse number of "voices" -- master tellers with whom he's shared experiences who reveal how they've told to win including NASA’s Chief Technology Officer Chris Kemp, Chris Anderson (Editor-in-Chief of Wired Magazine), Chad Hurley (CEO of YouTube), noted social media marketing executive Brian Solis, Director Steven Spielberg and more. 

“In Tell to Win, Peter Guber demonstrates that telling purposeful stories is the best way to persuade, motivate and convince who you want to do what you need” – President Bill Clinton

I work for the marketing team handling this project and the book looks great.

Visit Peter Guber's 'Tell to Win' to pre-order your copy now.


----------



## VioletGun (Feb 4, 2011)

This is directed to Sumit, or anyone else that can help me out:
I have heard mixed reviews about the Alchemist. Those that like it, LOVE it. However, then there are that that do not reccommend the book at all, strongly disliking it. Can you tell me why you enjoyed it so much as to include it on your top 5 list of books to read? What made it unique and interesting? I am debating picking it up and reading it, but I hate when I spend time on a book and it ends up being a disappointment - especially when it is particularly hyped up. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Rahim (Feb 24, 2011)

*img1.wantitall.co.za/images/ShowImage.aspx?ImageId=Breaking-the-Sound-Barrier%7C51r5T-915mL.jpg

*Breaking the Sound Barrier *
_Amy Goodman_

For those who don't take rubbish branded as "news" from for-profit corporate media.


----------



## Magmaw (Mar 25, 2011)

Here's a neat video from the "Tell to Win" website, chronicling a interview with Youtube founder Chad Hurley, who also has a contributing viewpoint in the book:

[YOUTUBE]*www.youtube.com/watch?v=jXDxXWssxjI[/YOUTUBE]

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=jXDxXWssxjI


----------



## scudmissile007 (Mar 25, 2011)

Lee child's jack reacher series.An ex-military cop's life journey.A real thriller series.


----------



## bijay_ps (Mar 25, 2011)

Hey anyone read 'The Lost Symbol'
 by Dan Brown........
if not then you people are missing a very interesting noble.
Its really a good one


----------



## abhinav_sinha (Mar 25, 2011)

Any one read philip reeve.
I liked his work and the way he created a post apocalyptic world in mortal engines. Although it is much like a normal story but way of telling was quite good.


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 25, 2011)

Dan Brown - Deception Point


----------



## mohityadavx (Mar 27, 2011)

^^ i liked digital fortress more

anyone heard about the fourth part to eragon


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 27, 2011)

Unfinished Portrait by Mary Westmacott (Agatha Christie)

*www.agathachristie.com/cms-media/uploaded-images/thumbs/Unfinished_Portrait_HC_PB_jpg_235x600_q95.jpg

In your lifetime you read books, then one day you read a book which overwhelms so much that you wonder why none around you is reading this book! This is the kind of book. I want you all to read it; if it was possible I would read to whoever wanted to know about it. 

Plot: From Amazon


> Bereft of the three people she has held most dear - her mother, her husband and her daughter - Celia is on the verge of suicide. Then one night on an exotic island she meets Larraby, a successful portrait painter, and through a long night of talk reveals how she is afraid to commit herself to a second chance of happiness with another person, yet is not brave enough to face life alone. Can Larraby help Celia come to terms with the past or will they part, her outcome still uncertain?



I'm deeply moved by this book. The starts from a suicidal woman who convinces the rescuer that she should better die. Then she tells her whole life story. The story starts from her childhood and continues. But the whole tell is told with an undercurrent of sadness. I can't make you understand what I mean by undercurrent of sadness. Simple words of happiness are used, phrases which should be soothing rather makes you uneasy.

Getting to know a girl from her childhood (that too a character who is imaginative and unique on her own way) to her old age is something which can Agatha Christie can only do. Kudos m'am. Thou rock!!!


----------



## @vi (Mar 29, 2011)

Oh !!! how did I miss this thread !

*bookmarks it*

currently reading - Can you keep a secret

All bookworms, have a look at this thread


----------



## Anorion (Mar 29, 2011)

hmm Digital Fortress<Deception Point<All the Rest <That symbol book
currently reading Hammer of God by Clarke. Standard top rate SF fare.


----------



## @vi (Mar 29, 2011)

You liked Lost Symbol ? Hmm, for me Angels and Demons is Besttt


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 29, 2011)

Worth Dying for- Lee Child


----------



## Anorion (Mar 29, 2011)

oh man that was a fail all my angular brackets should have faced the other way, I didnt even read that symbol book haha. They all look liek the same plot. I liekd Digital fortress best, especially the mutants, the guns, the encryption/cryptography sequences and all the technical stuff involved, anyone know any other haXxor fiction? Some of the Artemis Fowl books might count, anyone read the latest one? Theres also an old book called Arcade, published some time in the seventies. There is one called "Stealing the Network: How to own the Box" thats pretty pure penetration testing fiction haha. 
Reading NEXT by chrichton now, its got a lot of genetic stuff, sort of liek Jurrassic Park but with genetically modified people, organs/tissues and orangutans instead of dinosaurs


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 30, 2011)

NEXT is too much of everything related to Gene. Complete the novel and you would know what I mean.


----------



## @vi (Mar 30, 2011)

^Is it good ?


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 31, 2011)

@vi said:


> ^Is it good ?


Its Michael Chrichton, that menas you should read it.


----------



## Krow (Apr 1, 2011)

Lots of books to recommend. Mostly SF.

Arthur C. Clarke's Rendezvous with Rama is brilliant. Rama II is bad in comparison. I mean Rama II just sucks for 300 pages and then it is good in the remaining. Will only buy second hand versions of the remaining Rama series novels.

Isaac Asimov's robot series novels are good for those who like detective/mystery/sci-fi. I like 'em a lot. Caves of Steel and The Naked Sun are excellent. Reading The Robots of Dawn now. It is good so far (100 pages).


----------



## Anorion (Apr 1, 2011)

^ haha wait till you get around to Garden of Rama thats when Clarke goes full retard I actually liked Rama II, its fortunately not full of mindblowing concepts, which is something I liekd and reads like a movie. yeah makes sense to buy second hand was meaning to ask here for some time now where do you guys shop for books??

I like the discounts at Atlas, used to pick up stuff around Matunga and Fort but stopped doing that now, I just save of up for trips to Blossom. Thats in Bangalore, its the best one Ive been to so far. 

@rhitwick: Just finished Next. Couldnt stop laughing at that orangutan-human or whatever Yeah did you mean the list of suggestions for lawmakers in the end? The situations seemed plausible, and the book seemed liek a heads up of possible fallout of genetic engineering, or you think that was just to make the fiction more solid like the "everything within these pages is accurate" thingy put in that _da vinci code_ book

Reading Psychodrome next, its by Simon Hawke with shapechangers and ninjas and the graphics looks liek its about a virtual reality mmorpg lol


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 1, 2011)

@Anorion,

This is my earlier review of NEXT,


> This book is on genetic research/genetic patenting and therapy.
> Reading the book it is clearly understood that he did a great length of research on the subject and may be thats why it seemed to be more of a scientific paper rather a thriller to me.
> 
> Well, there is a story and very gripping one, but he had just introduced too many characters that after a time u start to forget them and they start to reappear. I had to actually go back to page 1 to find a character who appeared again in page 257.
> ...



b/w try "Marker" by Robin Cook, falls on the same league.

My problem with this book was that, each subplot can be made into a main plot of a separate novel. Too little space and too many concepts. None of them evolved or explained properly.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 1, 2011)

Oooh yueah he did that a lot of those what doyoucallem ensemble those books are liek that didnt read that much into it. It does feel like hes just scratching the surface of the subject, then moving on in some places though. 
yeah its true, its very well written irrespective of the subject matter.


----------



## bhushanm (Apr 1, 2011)

I just completed my Harry Potter marathon - all 7 books - and I would definitely recommend them over the movies. They are not just for children and are brilliantly written. The movies seem like sh!# when compared with the books.

For those who would like more gritty stuff, Fight Club by Chuck Palahniuk is a no-brainer.

For those into non-fiction, check out No Logo by Naomi Klien.

For those who would love fantasy horror that transcends all genre boundaries, then check out the Dark Tower series of novels by the master of horror, Stephen King. The Dark Tower series is the linchpin of all of King's works so far, as all his work ties in with the series in one way or another.


----------



## @vi (Apr 1, 2011)

I stopped reading HP, with half blood prince


----------



## bhushanm (Apr 1, 2011)

@vi said:


> I stopped reading HP, with half blood prince


Why? IMHO, the last two were the best of the lot. The way Rowling ties everything across all the previous books together is just...indescribable.


----------



## @vi (Apr 3, 2011)

All of a sudden I started hating fiction fantasy,magic and boo


----------



## Krow (Apr 4, 2011)

Asimov's Complete Robot short story collection is awesome!

HP was good till book 4. Books 5-7 were not half as good.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 4, 2011)

I am serious about this. I used to love Asimov short stories and read them over and over again. Especially the stuff in Gold. I wuz turned off by teh Foundation series, didnt read that. Then one day I read Azazel. After that I havent touched a single Sci Fi book Asimov has written. Azazel is almost fantasy, something like what Tom Holt or Douglas Adams would write much later. You will never forgive Asimov or his publishers for dabbling in that robot stuff.

yeah and I thought the Potter series lost something after the fourth book or so yeah. The school stuff was very important, and I would not have been disappointed with simple caper in each book of the series, allowing the story to find its own way, instead of crafting a story that derails everything we liekd about the world.


----------



## Krow (Apr 4, 2011)

^I pick up second hand books at Fort, near Flora Fountain. 

I'll finish Asimov's robot series before I move on to Azazel. Thanks for recommendation.


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 4, 2011)

Krow said:


> Asimov's Complete Robot short story collection is awesome!
> 
> HP was good till book 4. Books 5-7 were not half as good.



asimov was a master. read the Foundation, its scary the way everything turns out as predicted by the guy(narrator/social researcher)

he was waaaaaAAAYYYYYY beyond his time. way beyond out time too


----------



## Krow (Apr 4, 2011)

doomgiver said:


> asimov was a master. read the Foundation, its scary the way everything turns out as predicted by the guy(narrator/social researcher)
> 
> he was waaaaaAAAYYYYYY beyond his time. way beyond out time too



Already read (Asimov):

Complete Robot
The Caves of Steel
The Naked Sun
Foundation
Foundation & Empire
Second Foundation

Reading (Asimov): Robots of dawn

In line (Asimov):

Rest of the Robots
The End of Eternity
Pebble in the Sky
The Stars, like Dust
The Currents of Space


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 5, 2011)

^ the stars like dust is awesome too!!!
caves of steel is kinda confusing at first, i had to read it twice to get it.


----------



## Krow (Apr 6, 2011)

^ I got it on the first read.

/me likes Foundation series a lot.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 13, 2011)

Murder is easy by Agatha Christie

*www.agathachristie.com/cms-media/uploaded-images/thumbs/murder_is_easy_jpg_235x600_q95.jpg

From Amazon


> MURDER IS EASYIt was just Luke Fitzwilliam's luck to be stuck next to a dotty old woman like Miss Fullerton on the London-bound train-although he found himself quite entertained with her tall tales about a series of perfect murders in the quaint village of Wychwood. But when he reads the next day of the freak accident that killed her, too, Fitzwilliam's amusement turns to grave concern. A visit to the isolated village confirms his worst fears.



The story started in a slow note. Things happened but in a more realistic way i.e. slowly.

Now, my mentioning of "slow" word twice might have invoked "might be a bore" thought in you, but mind it, its Agatha Christie. And you won't be bored. A nice read. Try it out.


----------



## KDroid (Jul 6, 2011)

You got to read this one from Pramod Batra & Vijay Batra...

Brainstorming For Creativity And Innovation

_The Greatness Guide_ by Robin Sharma proved another awesome read.

Just ordered The Greatness Guide 2 from Flipkart.


----------



## Krow (Jul 6, 2011)

Finished a truckload of Asmiov novels. I like this author, he is a must-read for sci-fi/mystery/thriller/detective fans.

    The Robot series:
        The Complete Robot
        The Caves of Steel
        The Naked Sun
        The Robots of Dawn
        Robots and Empire

    Galactic Empire novels:
        Pebble in the Sky
        The Stars, Like Dust
        The Currents of Space

    Original Foundation trilogy:
        Foundation
        Foundation and Empire
        Second Foundation


and The End of Eternity


----------



## doomgiver (Jul 6, 2011)

cant seem to finish foundation  im getting confused by all that timeline jumps.
im going to start reading it again, in proper sequence, and this time, nothing will distract me.


----------



## asingh (Jul 6, 2011)

As Asimov's novels progress they get worse in quality. Be it an anthology (Foundation series) or just one book. He could never sustain the beginning.


----------



## Krow (Jul 6, 2011)

Actually, The End of Eternity is my favourite Asimov novel. One needs to read all Robot, Galactic Empire and Foundation novels I mentioned before reading it to understand it in full. It is a standalone novel, but it is like an alternative Universe to all the other novels in the series. But fantastic writing.

I procured Azazel too. Will read it in the coming months.


Reading Watchmen now. My my, what a marvelous graphic novel. I suggest reading it before watching the movie. Really. I just wish I did not know the story before I began reading the novel.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 6, 2011)

Finished reading 'The Immortals of Meluha' by 'Amish'. this is the first book in Shiva trilogy. Very good read. Gets a bit slow in the middle but overall a very good read.


----------



## KDroid (Jul 14, 2011)

Reading Mahabharata (in simple English  ) ...


----------



## a_medico (Jul 25, 2011)

Reading '_The internet is a playground_' by David Thorne. Insanely funny, ridiculous, hilarious. Highly recommended would be an understatement.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 25, 2011)

more details about the shiva triology plox, i tried some indian alt fantasy liek buddha and and the book where robotic intergalactic ganesha fights root of all evil (forgot name very sorry) but didnt really like them because they didnt handle the myths part well 
@kunal, which version, the gopalachari version? that one skims over a few important plot elements
"being digital" by nicholas negroponte great book that will give you the ultimate perspective on technology, does not shy away from talking about hard stuff like why landline telephone networks are much better than television networks, all the basics about digital living is covered in this one, and hes the guy who started both MIT and Wired so... must read


----------



## cooldude22 (Jul 26, 2011)

Get hold of Lee Child's Jack reacher Thrillers...little slow at the beginning but massive twists in the plots. Also John J Nance's The Orbit is funny.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jul 26, 2011)

I recently finished: 

The City & The City by China Mieville .. Highly recommended, *very surreal*, won Locus Award, Arthur C. Clarke Award, World Fantasy Award, BSFA Award, Hugo Award, nominated for  Nebula Award, John W. Campbell Award

The Windup Girl by Paolo Bacigalupi's -- a real mind twister!, *biopunk* science fiction, Nebula Award, Hugo Award , Compton Crook Award, Locus Award.  

Anathem by Neal Stephenson .. Warning: very looong & complicated but rewarding as a whole. *speculative fiction*,  includes the many-worlds interpretation of quantum mechanics and the philosophical debate between Platonic realism and formalism. Locus winner, hugo nominated

Wake by Robert J Sawyer -- really good. Hugo nominated. it is about *spontaneous emergence of consciousness* in the infrastructure of the World Wide Web

As u can tell I am a SF guy 

Just started reading on my Kindle "Halting State by Charles Stross", one of my fav writers. I was saving this one so that I could read it back to back when the next book of the series is released. It has and is on the top seller lists as expected, namely, "Rule 34". Oh and check this chapter title out: 'Grand Theft Automatic'!  how cool is that


----------



## KDroid (Jul 26, 2011)

I finished:

P.S. I Love You : 7.5/10

Anything for you Ma'am : 5/10


----------



## Krow (Jul 26, 2011)

Must check out rollercoaster's list.

Finished Ender's Game by Orson Scott Card. Great SF novel. Fast-paced, adventurous.
Reading Ender's Shadow by the same author. The story is the same as Ender's Game but from a different character's point of view.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jul 27, 2011)

^ thanks

I have read the whole Ender series! It is great but gets less great with each subsequent book. still very entertaining. 

check out this super cool cover: you can really appreciate it after you have read the books

*4.bp.blogspot.com/_XdP6Lp2ceqY/S8OamKIW65I/AAAAAAAANhg/zA1r19DThk0/s1600/EndersGame_SamWeber.jpg


----------



## asingh (Jul 27, 2011)

Try books by Albert Camus.


----------



## Krow (Jul 27, 2011)

@rollercoaster: Amazing cover.  Which edition?


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jul 29, 2011)

Krow said:


> @rollercoaster: Amazing cover.  Which edition?



Not sure which edition.. might just be fan art



Rollercoaster said:


> I recently finished:
> 
> The City & The City by China Mieville .. Highly recommended, *very surreal*, won Locus Award, Arthur C. Clarke Award, World Fantasy Award, BSFA Award, Hugo Award, nominated for  Nebula Award, John W. Campbell Award
> 
> ...



More SF books:

The Old Man's War Series by John Scalzi - every novel is in this series is a gem! - All the books were on the Hugo Awards nominations - about *colonizing other works and space wars*

Saturn's Children by Charles Stross - its a *space opera* -- a mind twister and wierd! Android love and stuff..

To Say Nothing of the Dog by Connie Willis - time travel without unnecessary technobable! and lots of history - its a *comedy SciFi* !

Red mars by Kim Stanley Robinson - Extremely long books! - very *scientifically correct* and detailed. it is like actually visiting Mars for real

Neuromancer - William Gibson - not for the light minded - * this book created the cyberpunk genre* - winner of Nebula Award, the Philip K. Dick Award, and the Hugo Award

I really hope you guys read these books

made a blog post of out this list : *rollercoastervj.blogspot.com/2011/07/some-great-science-fiction-novels-i.html


----------



## KDroid (Jul 29, 2011)

*Just Like in The Movies* - Very Predictable *3/10*


----------



## Krow (Jul 30, 2011)

Someone told me that Neuromancer was the inspiration for The Matrix. True?


----------



## Rahim (Jul 30, 2011)

kunal.d said:


> *Just Like in The Movies* - Very Predictable *3/10*



It shouldn't be in this thread then


----------



## Anorion (Jul 30, 2011)

Anyone tried Turbulence by Samit Basu? bunch of mutants on a plane and one of them is the internet


----------



## asingh (Jul 30, 2011)

Krow said:


> Someone told me that Neuromancer was the inspiration for The Matrix. True?



Nopes. It is much more deeper and innate in concepts than Matrix or the following series. It is highly popular for 'coining' the word 'cyber'. A lovely read. Is complex in its originality.


----------



## Krow (Jul 31, 2011)

^Thanks.

@ Anorion, need to check out Samit Basu. You guys just keep adding to my SF list. Just can't read anything else.


----------



## DarkDante (Aug 1, 2011)

Anyone has read the 'Secret' series by Anonymous Bosch?
Anyways, High on my list are 'The Fountainhead' and All of Jeeves' books By P.G.Wodehouse.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 2, 2011)

yes, I would count neuromancer as one of the inspirations for the matrix, but the matrix is inspired by practically everything under the sun
it invented the hacker ethic before people were fixing phonelines
also the GameWorld trilogy by Samit Basu, its oooold but some of you might have overlooked it... centaurs rub shoulders with the vanar sena in this one, and rakshasas fight it out with ninjas


----------



## Rollercoaster (Aug 5, 2011)

Finished reading "Halting State by Charles Stross" it is a 7/10 for me

He tries to build an elaborate suspense thriller but doesnt come out that way

still great to read about the future he created for us. infowar and all



DarkDante said:


> Anyone has read the 'Secret' series by Anonymous Bosch?
> Anyways, High on my list are 'The Fountainhead' and All of Jeeves' books By P.G.Wodehouse.



'The Fountainhead' by Ann Rand is loooong and best taken with a slow and steady pace maintaining a mellow mood


----------



## asingh (Aug 5, 2011)

^^
Ideally you should read her books in order.

We the Living.
The Fountainhead.
Atlas Shrugged.

Objectivism is deep.


----------



## @vi (Aug 11, 2011)

Currently reading iCon, Steve Jobs Biography. But it is up to just 2005-06. I want to read more, any books ? 

And I also need suggestions for novels, Romance with Thriller edge.

and guys have a look here - *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/community-discussions/144981-re-free-books-festival.html


----------



## Krow (Aug 11, 2011)

Reading The Unbearable Lightness of Being by Milan Kundera. Really well-written book so far. Story is nice, romantic and at the same time complex. As in it is a simple love story with many complications involved. Very well-described. Total literary material.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Oct 8, 2011)

Reading REAMDE by Neal Stephenson. Really interesting but beware, it is very long 

_The size of this book is going to turn some people off. The depth of this book might do in some more, but it is exactly these things that keep Neal Stephenson fans coming back and spending a lot of time getting through them. When people see me carry this massive doorstop around (and seriously, this thing could be used as a murder weapon) they would inevitably ask me about it and the author. I would always start off by saying Stephenson writes science fiction, but then I would immediately backtrack. He writes fiction that is heavily involved with science, but not spaceships and aliens. Rather it is the cutting edge technology that infuses our lives today. But then he layers in history and philosophy in such fresh ways that it keeps me thinking about it for years to come. _ -someone


----------



## Anorion (Jan 6, 2012)

bummp

mentioned this one yet? 
*i.minus.com/jbpbHQlnrVUR4x.jpg


----------



## abhidev (Jan 6, 2012)

Rollercoaster said:


> 'The Fountainhead' by Ann Rand is loooong and best taken with a slow and steady pace maintaining a mellow mood



I have heard a lot about this book..what is it about???


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 6, 2012)

I'll come back here soon...like...tomorrow!


----------



## way2jatin (Jan 7, 2012)

Shidney Sheldon's The Naked Face and Memories of Midnight


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 7, 2012)

Ah...back at this thread after a long time. That does not mean I'm not reading books...I'm reading indeed but too lazy to write about them.

But, today I must write about this book. Doesn't it happen to you all, you read an amazing book and you search for friends, parents, strangers...anyone to share the world of the story with him/her/them.

The book here is *"Killed at the whim of a Hat"* by *"Collin Cotterill"*
*www.independent.co.uk/migration_catalog/article5296623.ece/ALTERNATES/w380/19boorev.jpeg

I did not know about Collin Cotterill prior to this book...I was browsing through books in Crossword and came upon this book with a truly wtf title. I read the synopsis and it was even surprising and WTF at the same time. I bought it.

The book started with a slow tone. But, from the first line I found its witty (like HOUSE witty). Some simple characters are drawn in front of reader where only the protagonist is known to us and others are only outlines of a figure. Slowly the plot started developing, and this slow pace is compensated with the witty writing in the beginning. This way you are never bored of what was happening and when would the actual fun begin.

Later the story unfolded with 3 parallel cases and proceeded with its own pace. But, never would you find the author juggling them on the expense of another plots pace. Things are so perfectly knitted I was really impressed of his writing. 

The narrator (the protagonist) is a girl in story and Colling at times really made me believe that the story is told by a girl. 
Another USP of this book is its character development. Its amazing!

Well, enough of this book. I really really like you guys to read this book.

*"Vulture is a patient bird" by "James Hadley Chase"*

This is my first "James Hadley Chase" book. I'm still not accustomed with his writing style...I like chapter concept, at least a divider, differentiating end of one saga and start of another. But in this book, until and unless a totally new event started there were no chapter division.  
About book, the starting was shaky (or what seemed to me) then it was a pleasant and breathtaking ride.

*"Revolution 2020" by "Chetan Bhagat"*
I loved this book. Well there are cliches for sure but if you can ignore 'em its a good read. 
First book from CB which is not trying to be funny just for the sake or a feel good book. A bit serious and sad at times.


----------



## Faun (Jan 13, 2012)

Guys suggest me some horror novel in the veins of Midnight Meat Train (movie), The Thing (movie) and Dead Space (Game).

How's this ?
Flipkart.com: At The Mountains Of Madness: And Other Tales Of Terror: Book: H. P. Lovecraft (9780345329455)


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 13, 2012)

^H.P.Lovecraft is a renowned name in horor writing. No idea about the particular book, but ehould be good.

b/w, you can try any "Stephen King" book.


----------



## asingh (Jan 13, 2012)

Anne Rice.


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 13, 2012)

@faun, hope this help you to decide,
Best Horror Novels (641 books)

The Top 20 Greatest Horror Writers of All-time - Mania.com

and, more on the book u chose,
At the Mountains of Madness and Other Tales of Terror by H.P. Lovecraft - Reviews, Discussion, Bookclubs, Lists

And, the strange this is that, if u click on "read book" on my previous link you would get to read the whole book!!!


----------



## Anorion (Jan 13, 2012)

Lovecraft is not horror as much as atmosphere, some people are easily turned off by it, find it very dated like watching old black and white movie, some stories have really good ideas though

read Rosemary's Baby, very cinematic horror novel, and scary as hell 

number 14 on that list, seems to have sci fi and fantasy titles in equal measure with horror lol, almost nothing else on the list is scary, scrolled till I had enough non scary titless no 59 is picture of dorian gray wow


----------



## asingh (Jan 13, 2012)

Rosemary's Baby, that is a darn good movie too. Ya, is freaky.


----------



## Faun (Jan 13, 2012)

asingh said:


> Anne Rice.


Any recommendation ?



rhitwick said:


> @faun, hope this help you to decide,
> Best Horror Novels (641 books)
> 
> The Top 20 Greatest Horror Writers of All-time - Mania.com
> ...


I got the ebook from ManyBooks.net - Ad-free eBooks for your iPad, Kindle, or eBook reader

The story is reminiscent of John carpenter's Thing.



Anorion said:


> Lovecraft is not horror as much as atmosphere, some people are easily turned off by it, find it very dated like watching old black and white movie, some stories have really good ideas though
> 
> read Rosemary's Baby, very cinematic horror novel, and scary as hell
> 
> number 14 on that list, seems to have sci fi and fantasy titles in equal measure with horror lol, almost nothing else on the list is scary, scrolled till I had enough non scary titless no 59 is picture of dorian gray wow



Looking for it. 

Thanks guys.


----------



## Krow (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks for posting the list *rhitwick*. I found that website's sci-fi list pretty good. Top 15 Greatest Science Fiction Writers of All-Time - Mania.com

In the recent past, I read Orson Scott Card's Speaker for the dead. Ender's game was amazing and totally different. Speaker is equally amazing, for those who like philosophy-oriented sci fi. Loved it.

Finished Asimov's Foundation saga (from Robot short stories to Foundation and Earth). Great series, except that by the end of the series I think Asimov lost his nut. Foundation's Edge (second last) was interesting, but not great. Foundation and Earth was below average. Glad I bought them second hand.

For those wondering, Asimov's last two books are much better than Clarke's second Rama book.

Can anyone recommend good Arthur C. Clarke novels? I've read Space Odyssey 3 and 4, saw the other two movies, Rendezvous with Rama, Rama II. How are Childhood's end and Fountains of paradise?

Made this list for now. Need more of Larry Niven.

*William Gibson: *Neuromancer, Count Zero, Mona Lisa Overdrive
*Isaac Asimov:* The Gods Themselves, Nightfall
*Arthur C. Clarke:* The Fountains of Paradise, Childhood's End
*Robert A. Heinlein:* Stranger in a Strange Land, Starship Troopers, The Moon is a Harsh Mistress
*Ray Bradbury:* The Martian Chronicles, Fahrenheit 451, The Meteor, The Fog Horn, A Sound of Thunder, The Illustrated Man
*Philip K. Dick:* Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?, We can Remember it for you Wholesale, Second Variety, The Golden Man, Minority Report, Paycheck, A Scanner Darkly, The Man in the High Castle
*E. E. “Doc” Smith:* Lensman, Galactic Patrol, Skylark
*Jack Williamson:* The Ultimate Earth, Legion of Space series, Undersea and Starchild Trilogy
*Frank Herbert:* The Jesus Incident, Dune, Dune Messiah, Children of Dune
*Larry Niven:* The Mote in God’s Eye, Ringworld


----------



## Anorion (Jan 16, 2012)

^hey yeah good list found some new authors to check out Robert A. Heinlein and E. E. “Doc” Smith, gonna check out rest of the site now..


hmmm good Clarke Books r

City and the Stars
A Fall of Moondust
Cradle
The Fountains of Paradise - this one is very Indian Fantasy 

have you read Azazel by Asimov yet?


----------



## Krow (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks for the recommendation anorion. 

I have Azazel with me so will read it soon. 

Anyone have any of the books I listed? Wanna do some lending?


----------



## reddead (Jan 18, 2012)

ok..guys i need something new to read, 
finished "the alchemist" a week ago and i was totally disappointed, it was full of his philosophy....
anyways i have read  sidney sheldon, dan brown, stieg larsson....
and need to read something which is pure fiction and no philosophy...

recommendations??
BTW i saw P.G Wodehouse books in my library, how are those? anyone read them?
also looking forward to A Song of Ice and Fire....


----------



## Anorion (Jan 18, 2012)

^try Michael Crichton lots of "pure fiction", tons of philosophy too, but thats not the main part and it doesnt come in the way of the pacing


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 18, 2012)

^"State of fear"


----------



## asingh (Jan 18, 2012)

reddead said:


> ok..guys i need something new to read,
> finished "the alchemist" a week ago and i was totally disappointed, it was full of his philosophy....
> anyways i have read  sidney sheldon, dan brown, stieg larsson....
> and need to read something which is pure fiction and no philosophy...
> ...



Fountainhead


----------



## Krow (Jan 18, 2012)

Wodehouse is good humour from what people have told me.

Pure fiction? If you want to try science fiction, try Rendezvous with Rama by Arthur C. Clarke. Other stuff? Alistair MacLean or Jeffrey Archer books maybe?


----------



## pratzgh1 (Jan 19, 2012)

Guys,

Hi. I'm new to the forums and wish to be guided with the name of books that i can read in the leisure time that i get while traveling  to and from work (well, that almost 2-2.5 hours either way )

Also, i have recently started reading and as i wanted to, my parents asked me to read something lying at home (they are true non-fiction lovers), so i got hold of "Men are from Mars and Women are from Venus", read it, and dint quite relate to it. (yes, although i did get a few tips on understanding my GF, results - well....)

Anyways, so that made me realise i dont quite like non-fiction. Also somehow i relate more to the Indian Author than the foriegn one's.

So, i randomly searched and have read "trust Me- Rajashree" and "Those small lil things - Rahul Saini(correct me if i'm wrong, i'm very bad at name recall)". And i really loved the writing and the way it was spoken through words.

So guys could you please suggest some books within the same genre and feel, preferably Indian Authors (i relate to them nice and easy).

I would love a few choices so that i can choose what suits me best.

(Boy, i wrote so much - I could end up writing a book myself - Yeah but it would be not bigger than 'who moved my cheese'  )


----------



## abhidev (Jan 19, 2012)

what is the book 'Fountainhead' based on??


----------



## Krow (Jan 19, 2012)

@pratzgh1: Chetan Bhagat maybe?


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 19, 2012)

And add Sidin Bhadkut (Dork series)


----------



## asingh (Jan 19, 2012)

abhidev said:


> what is the book 'Fountainhead' based on??



Capitalism.


----------



## Anorion (Jan 19, 2012)

@abhidev  pick up a collection of short stories you like those are great to read on transit, and give stories by diff authors

theres also the Gameworld trilogy by Samit Basu
don want whole trilogy then Turbulence, same author


----------



## Krow (Jan 19, 2012)

Just checked, Flipkart has jacked up the prices of Foundation and Foundation & Earth. Both were around Rs 170 when I bought. Now both are near Rs 250.

On the other hand the entire Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy series is for Rs 385 only.


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 19, 2012)

Anorion said:


> @abhidev  pick up a collection of short stories you like those are great to read on transit, and give stories by diff authors



Short story collection by Jeffrey Archer...I recommend

A quiver full of arrows
To cut a long story short
Cat of nine tales
A twist in the tale
Twelve Red Herrings


And,
"The Thirteen Problems" by Agatha Christie

My (to be) next book 

Flipkart.com: Miss Marple And Mystery: The Complete Short Stories: Book: Agatha Christie (9780007284184)


----------



## reddead (Jan 19, 2012)

borrowed "Immortals of meluha" from my friend... lets see how it goes
BTW Jaipur literature festival kicking off from tomorrow,exited


----------



## pratzgh1 (Jan 20, 2012)

@Krow

I have heard a lot about chetan bhagat. Is his writing humorous and fun like the one's i have mentioned?


----------



## Krow (Jan 20, 2012)

^Gripping and easy to read. Humourous in parts too.


----------



## KDroid (Jan 20, 2012)

pratzgh1 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Try Durjoy Datta if you've read Chetan Bhagat. I've read one of his books, "Now that you're rich.. let's fall in love." Kind of good!


----------



## Anorion (Jan 20, 2012)

uh... these CB kind of Indian fiction is a dime a dozen, love@facebook types, its not that much better than self help books really, pretty jeuvenile, they get tend to get over somewhere in the middle 
White Tiger, Kite Runner, Delhi is not Far, Shantaram... some titles might wan check out


----------



## abhidev (Jan 23, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> Short story collection by Jeffrey Archer...I recommend
> 
> A quiver full of arrows
> To cut a long story short
> ...



thanx for the recommendation buddy...well I think there use to be show on DD metro in the early days....don't recollect the name but its Agatha christie's tales or something(Detective show)..Will try it out for sure.


----------



## pratzgh1 (Jan 23, 2012)

@ KDroid

Thanks for the suggestion, me to looking forward to reading his books. As of now, picked up "Oh ****, Not Again" - Mandar Kokate

Will definitely give Chetan Bhagat and Durjoy Datta a try.


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 23, 2012)

^Please don't read that book. Its the worst book I've ever read. Its the "Beerfest" of books, its "Date movie" of novels.

I hate myself for buying and reading half of this book. Full of cheap jokes, forced scenarios for comedy and sex and the writing is like of a humbug.


----------



## Faun (Jan 23, 2012)

Completed reading At the Mountains of Madness. Don't know how to rate it. Felt a bit dragged.


----------



## pratzgh1 (Jan 30, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> ^Please don't read that book. Its the worst book I've ever read. Its the "Beerfest" of books, its "Date movie" of novels.
> 
> I hate myself for buying and reading half of this book. Full of cheap jokes, forced scenarios for comedy and sex and the writing is like of a humbug.



Well, in that case could you please let me know which books are good, humour filled, light hearted and addictive till the end. Call me cheap but i m liking this bullcrap.

Ps: One thing that annoys me is the not-so-good ending to these books. i love good ends.


----------



## Faun (Jan 30, 2012)

Started The Mist by Stephen King. Interesting so far.


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 30, 2012)

^Almost all famous novels by Stephen King are made into movies.

Yes..."Mist" is also there.


----------



## freshseasons (Jan 30, 2012)

"The Last man Tower" from Aravind Adiga makes for a practical read.Still previous White Tiger was better.

  About about Guys heading for Chetan Bhagat Way.This guy is sure to kill any appetite you have left for good literature.How people go through this thrash is beyond me.Its not even Literature.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Do you guys read books or e-books?


----------



## Faun (Jan 30, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> ^Almost all famous novels by Stephen King are made into movies.
> 
> Yes..."Mist" is also there.



Already seen the movie. Stayed true to the novella.



gopi_vbboy said:


> Do you guys read books or e-books?



Depends.


----------



## Sudh4r (Jan 30, 2012)

Congo
Digital Fortress
Deception Point
The Godfather

Best books i have read so far. 

CB's 5 point someone,2 States n 1 9t at call center wil be good. Read Rev 2020. BOREDDD.

Right now reading Trevayne.


----------



## Krow (Jan 30, 2012)

gopi_vbboy said:


> Do you guys read books or e-books?



Printed books.


----------



## KDroid (Jan 30, 2012)

Sudh4r said:


> Congo
> Digital Fortress
> Deception Point
> The Godfather
> ...



I didn't like Deception Point. Very Predictable Story. However, worth a shot!


Digital Fortress is Awesome! Loved it!


Angels & Demons is also awesome! I didn't like the movie as much as I liked the book. Give it a shot, if you haven't!


Currently Reading The Lost Symbol! Hopefully, will finish it tonight. Gripping as hell! 



gopi_vbboy said:


> Do you guys read books or e-books?



e-books


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 30, 2012)

gopi_vbboy said:


> Do you guys read books or e-books?



Printed books only.


----------



## Neo (Jan 31, 2012)

Give me a science fiction suggestion. The best one. I haven't read any science fiction so far. Also the book should be cheap, around 100 or 200.


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 31, 2012)

^Ramayana. Free. Ask your granny.


----------



## KDroid (Jan 31, 2012)

^^ lol 

@tarun: Get Digital Fortress.


----------



## Sudh4r (Jan 31, 2012)

@kroid Angels and Demon the only DB book i havn't read. Have to read.

Lost Symbol was OK, i didnt like that much.


----------



## Krow (Feb 1, 2012)

royal.tarun said:


> Give me a science fiction suggestion. The best one. I haven't read any science fiction so far. Also the book should be cheap, around 100 or 200.



Ender's game by orson scott card.

Cheap and very good is Foundation by Isaac Asimov.


----------



## Faun (Feb 9, 2012)

The Mist - Completed this novella today. So damn good and engrossing.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm not sure how many of you read star Trek ...but if you do then try out Q Squared and IMZADI ....both are by Peter David and are pretty amazing.


----------



## KDroid (Feb 11, 2012)

Sudh4r said:


> @kroid Angels and Demon the only DB book i havn't read. Have to read.
> 
> Lost Symbol was OK, i didnt like that much.



The Da Vinci Code is the only one I haven't read till now. Reading it currently. IMO, Angelss & Demons is the best one by DB.


----------



## Sudh4r (Feb 11, 2012)

^ Silas will haunt u.  Keep reading.


----------



## DDIF (Feb 19, 2012)

1. The Great Impersonation (E. Phillip Oppenhiem)
2. Time Traders (Norton Andre)
3. Dresden Files Series (Jim Butcher)
4. The Legend Of Drizzit Series (R A Salvatore)
5. Vampire Academy (Richelle Mead)

Read them first and I will recommend more.


----------



## Rishab2oo (Feb 19, 2012)

Rapunzel
The Lost World
Five Points Some, Three Mistakes of My Life, Two states [Chetan Bhagat]
Big Questions - The Answers to Life's Most Perplexing Puzzles.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 27, 2012)

*agathachristie.com/attachments/uploaded-images/thumbs/lord_edgware_dies_6_2_jpg_235x600_q95.jpg

*Lord Edgware Dies - Agatha Christie*

AWESOME!!!! Minds blown. I thought of writing too many things about it but the less the better.

If you are a detective story fan...this is must read for you.


----------



## cute.bandar (Feb 27, 2012)

*ready player one *
This is an absolute must for virtual reality geeks and gamers , especially gamers. Even if you are not into books, being a gamer would make you absolutely adore the setting of this book.

Basically its set in a world where we have realistic virtual reality setup. Fascinating stuff !


----------



## Krow (Feb 27, 2012)

*photo.goodreads.com/books/1234902570l/17214.jpg

Starship Troopers by Robert A. Heinlein

Amazing book. It is a soldiers-eye view of the military. Does not read like it was published in 1960. Many present military ideals are there in this book. I am not saying that this is a good book because it is science fiction. That is not true at all. This book woould make one of the greatest war novels (if it was about any real human war) too.

This book has little explanation about the ongoing war. The lead character is a soldier, and the book is about how he becomes one. Full of very disagreeable philosophy (why children should be spanked for wrongdoings, etc.). Yet, I enjoyed reading it.


----------



## Anorion (Feb 28, 2012)

^oh ok I was keeping it for later, will get into it soon then 
and ready player one, that one seems interesting too, seems similar to Kill-o-byte 
*reading.kingrat.biz/wp-content/uploads/2007/11/valhalla.jpg
anyone read Tom Holt? fantasy/comedy most books are hilarious Snow White and the Seven Samurai (Virtual Reality here), Ye Gods!, Overtime ... my favorite is Valhalla, its easy to read... 
some of his books are tragedies stuffed with jokes, Djinn Rummy is one, and The Little People is probably the most depressing humour possible


----------



## Krow (Feb 28, 2012)

Will check out Tom Holt. Next I am going to dive into Frank Herbert's Dune.


----------



## a_medico (Feb 28, 2012)

*The Great Big Book of Horrible Things:* _The Definitive Chronicle of History's 100 Worst Atrocities_

*images.betterworldbooks.com/039/The-Great-Big-Book-of-Horrible-Things-White-Matthew-9780393081923.jpg

I never knew history would be so interesting. The author has tried to cover all the major atrocities inflicted majorly by dictators around the world eg. Chinjis Khan, Taimur, Hitler, Stalin, The Moughals, Mao and many many more. Even includes histroy of countries like North Korea, Vietnam. The book must be very big (i read it on kindle)  as it took me more than a month to complete it. But I never felt like giving it up. Was always eager to read it before I slept.


----------



## Sudh4r (Feb 29, 2012)

Accidental Billionaires


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 9, 2012)

*images.pricerunner.com/product/image/77601634/The-Knife-of-Never-Letting-Go-(Chaos-Walking).jpg

*The Knife of Never Letting Go*

After a long time a sci-fi. Its not a 100% sci-fi like 5% sci and 95% fi  

Well, I generally don't like the concept of books in series...and always avoid such books. But I did not know its part of a trilogy until I reached half of the book and looked on the cover bottom. Then there was no going back. Today I've finished the book. Its titled as children adventure...i don't understand what age do then consider for children literature....'cause this book is dark and twisted enough for any adult.

Check it out. You will love it.

b/w a review from goodreads.com...



> This book is not for sensitive and fainthearted readers. The book contains murder, misogyny, gore, violence against children, children doing brutal things and foul language. Seriously IMO this fits more to adult readers, it was just so sick and disturbing that a part of me believed that this probably should not be in the YA category (or maybe that's just me). 16 years old and plus will do


----------



## reddead (Mar 9, 2012)

borrowed Salman Rushdie's Midnight's Children from colg library.....
its been more than a month and i am not even halfway...

recently got  kite runner and world of nagaraj by R.k narayan, these are next on the list...


----------



## Krow (Mar 9, 2012)

I found the Nagaraj book very annoying.


----------



## reddead (Mar 9, 2012)

Krow said:


> I found the Nagaraj book very annoying.



will read the first few pages and just drop it if i don't like it....
it was a gift anyways


----------



## theserpent (Mar 14, 2012)

Started Revolution 2020,Its a good book,


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 18, 2012)

*The ask and the answer - Patrick Ness*
*4.bp.blogspot.com/-ZC30O2IE_4E/Ty7IAP5qNKI/AAAAAAAAA4w/iXIeqcLW8yw/s1600/theaskandtheasnwer.jpg

Second book of his 'Chaos walking' series i.e. sequel to the book "Knife of never letting go'
The story picks up at the exact point where it ended in first part. Even this part is same adrenaline driven thrilling, depressing, twisted and sentimental as the first one. Finished in three days straight.

*Monsters of Men - Patrick Ness*
*3.bp.blogspot.com/_zBjCqX1W9O4/THKStU_hceI/AAAAAAAAARA/9Rf3QLtgHgg/s1600/Monsters+of+Men.jpg

Third and final book of his 'Chaos Walking' series. Good read but not as much exciting as the previous two. Finished in two days straight


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Mar 18, 2012)

A twist in the tale, jefrey archer. Good short stories
Revolution 2020-chetan bhagat. Id say its ok


----------



## theserpent (Mar 18, 2012)

^^ I  the beginning i thought its really good,Now im in the 21st chapter.And i feel its not as good as the first chapters.I feel he has just casually filled the book.Hope it becomes good again


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Mar 18, 2012)

Five point someone is the best by cb


----------



## Tenida (Mar 18, 2012)

Acc. to me 2 states is the best novel of CB till date.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 27, 2012)

*www.planbbooks.co.uk/136-large/four-past-midnight.jpg

*Four Past Midnight : Stephen King*
*First story : The Langoliers*

Such an awesome thriller. Sci-fi with King's specialty 'HORROR'. A breathtaking experience.



> The first one is called "The Langoliers" and is about a group of people who wake up in an deserted plane. You are in an unknown world where you don't know the rules.



Four Past Midnight by Stephen King - Reviews, Discussion, Bookclubs, Lists


----------



## ghantaukay (Mar 27, 2012)

And PLEASE dont forget  Kiterunner by Khaled Hosseini. Its a big time fave of mine


----------



## reddead (Mar 28, 2012)

ghantaukay said:


> And PLEASE dont forget  Kiterunner by Khaled Hosseini. Its a big time fave of mine



currently reading,halfway done...


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 28, 2012)

Anyone here read the Mein Kamfp ? Is it worth reading ?


Anyways, got War & Peace by Lev Tolstoy.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 28, 2012)

Presently reading Five Point Someone (I Personally found R2020 better)


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Mar 28, 2012)

^^ yes.. R2020 is better.. i felt the same

Two states and FPS wud get same score by me.


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 28, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/4Fq0c.jpg


----------



## KDroid (Mar 28, 2012)

Reading The Millennium Trilogy. Finished The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo & The Girl Who Played With Fire. I found the latter one better. Both are quite intriguing.


----------



## Krow (Mar 29, 2012)

Finished Inheritance by Christopher Paolini. This book is good but a bit too long. Lots of chapters could have been deleted without affecting it in the slightest.

Eragon saga is complete now. Good reads, all four books. Although the amount of similarities to Star Wars and Lord of the Rings makes it a bit less great.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 29, 2012)

^hmm stopped reading Eragon midway into the third book
Bartaeus Trilogy (hope that got spelled right) is very tightly written - three books Ptolemy's Gate, Amulet of Samarkhand, and Golem's Eye. Written by Jonathan Stroud.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 29, 2012)

Can someone post about Self Help books as well here?


----------



## Krow (Mar 29, 2012)

Anorion said:


> ^hmm stopped reading Eragon midway into the third book
> Bartaeus Trilogy (hope that got spelled right) is very tightly written - three books Ptolemy's Gate, Amulet of Samarkhand, and Golem's Eye. Written by Jonathan Stroud.



Bartimaeus it is. I've read that trilogy and it is pretty good. Stroud has wit and sarcasm which makes Bartimaeus a great character. Also, Philip Pullman's golden compass trilogy is very good too.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 31, 2012)

Please suggest me some good,simple,fun books.
P.S:No books with those 0.5 cm font.Hate those huge books.
Is digital fortress good enough for a 17 year old?


----------



## reddead (Mar 31, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Please suggest me some good,simple,fun books.
> P.S:No books with those 0.5 cm font.Hate those huge books.
> Is digital fortress good enough for a 17 year old?



haven't read digital fortress, but did read angels and daemons when i was 17....err which i was just a year back
it is still one of my favorites.......


----------



## aaruni (Mar 31, 2012)

White Fang, Jack London, Classic
The Call Of The Wild, Jack London, Classic
Animal Farm, George Orwill, Classic
1984, George Orwill, Classic


----------



## utkarsh73 (Mar 31, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Please suggest me some good,simple,fun books.
> P.S:No books with those 0.5 cm font.Hate those huge books.
> Is digital fortress good enough for a 17 year old?



Digital fortress is good enough for a 17 year old. I read it when I was 18(an year back) and does not requires much technical knowledge. It is one of the best thriller I have ever read, except for the ending which is too predictable if you know some facts about that famous nuclear attack on Japan and a little bit of chemistry. It will take great effort to close the book once you start reading(My personal opinion).


----------



## Krow (Mar 31, 2012)

I got a cool Flipkart gift voucher as a gift. Recommend what to buy. Books only, will prefer to invest on those which are not available in stores. Will try and avoid common books. Suggestions please.


----------



## clmlbx (Apr 1, 2012)

hey guys , recommend online book store other then flipkart.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 1, 2012)

InfiBeam: Gifts to India | Online Shopping India | Apparel, Books, Cameras, Watches, Mobiles


----------



## amohit (Apr 2, 2012)

clmlbx said:


> hey guys , recommend online book store other then flipkart.



Try Online Book Rental Library, Delhi & buy used books online at bookstore in Delhi, Gurgaon, Bangalore, Mumbai, Noida & more. very good deals on secondhand books.


Regards,
Mohit


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 2, 2012)

@Krow,

but you would only read sci-fi books. 

Or, try "Chaos walking" series by Patrick Ness. I've mentioned it in previous page. Though its 10% sci-fi.


----------



## Krow (Apr 2, 2012)

^ I'll check that out. I actually don't mind fantasy, science fiction, graphic novels. Otherwise I'll buy stuff and it will lie idle. One of my planned acquisitions is The Calcutta Chromosome by Amitav Ghosh.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 2, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Can someone post about Self Help books as well here?


Guys?


----------



## Faun (Apr 2, 2012)

Started The Langoliers. So far pretty interesting.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 2, 2012)

Faun said:


> Started The Langoliers. So far pretty interesting.



U'll like it. I also checked the movie (tv movie); wasted by bad animation.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 3, 2012)

@Krow: try Michael Moorcock, donno what is avlbl on that site but von bek, elric, anything from eternal champion series is cool or these r the best > dancers at the end of time or the fortress of pearl. Its hard, harsh fantasy sort of like the antithesis of LOTR


----------



## KDroid (Apr 3, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Can someone post about Self Help books as well here?



The Greatness Guide by Robin SharmaThe Unposted Letter (Apreshit Patra) by T.T. Rangarajan



serpent16 said:


> Please suggest me some good,simple,fun books.
> P.S:No books with those 0.5 cm font.Hate those huge books.
> Is digital fortress good enough for a 17 year old?




What's age got to do with reading choice? 
You'll like it! Go For it!



clmlbx said:


> hey guys , recommend online book store other then flipkart.




crossword.in ! Transacted couple of times! Delivery @ Indore in 24 hrs. Very Nice Experience!


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 3, 2012)

has anyone read Worth Dying for - by Lee Child?
Someone from abroad gave me the book real nice.

BTW, this is my first post here. I mostly read Jeffrey Archer and John Grisham.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 3, 2012)

KDroid said:


> The Greatness Guide by Robin SharmaThe Unposted Letter (Apreshit Patra) by T.T. Rangarajan



Thanks bro!


----------



## izzikio_rage (Apr 18, 2012)

Considering that there are a lot many sci fi buffs here, has anyone read Hyperion? Hyperion (Simmons novel) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia. Went through the first one, a little dark, hardcore scifi....


----------



## RizEon (Apr 21, 2012)

Read Steve Jobs by Walter Isaacson: Job's official biography.  Mindblowing. Its as good as any fiction.


----------



## nCyCoD (Apr 21, 2012)

Anyone read 'A Name of the Wind' and 'A Wise Man's Fear' books by Patrick Roufuss?Its superb,I liked it very much.Any suggestions similar to those?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 21, 2012)

not recommended 
the great indian story by shashi tharoor

couldnt read past page 50


----------



## setanjan123 (Apr 21, 2012)

Recently read confessional and the eagle has landed by jack higgins. Both gr8 books with gr8 characters and plot. Also der is the anderson tapes by lawrence sanders and a painfully suspenseful blood memory by greg iles.


----------



## rider (Apr 21, 2012)

Recommend me the funniest novel you ever read.


----------



## Krow (Apr 21, 2012)

Swami and friends.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 22, 2012)

Just William ...30+ hilarious books - do not read in public transport


----------



## rider (Apr 22, 2012)

These all are children's literature that you liked the most 
Suggest me some adult comedy.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 22, 2012)

^but but I understood William more when I wuz an adult... anyway, Terry Pratchett, Douglas Adams, and Tom Holt all good... Douglas Adams still liable to show up on the kiddie shelves now and then


----------



## rider (Apr 22, 2012)

ok I'll try.. thanks!


----------



## KDroid (May 17, 2012)

Recently finished the Millennium Trilogy by Stieg Larsson. Currently reading_ It's not about the bike_ by Lance Armstrong. This is the first Non-Fiction I am about to finish. I am enjoying reading it. Will start a Micheal Chrichton Book after this.


----------



## Prongs298 (May 18, 2012)

atlas shrugged, the fountainhead, anthem - all by AYN RAND


----------



## Krow (May 18, 2012)

Read Around the world in 80 days on iPad.

iBooks 2 > Kindle.


----------



## Psychosocial (May 18, 2012)

Krow said:


> Read Around the world in 80 days on iPad.
> 
> iBooks 2 > Kindle.



I have been reading on the iPad since a long time. I even transferred all the research papers I need to study to the iPad .

Anyways, started with the Game of Thrones series (A Song of Ice and Fire series as it is officially called). The show is mind-blowing but the book is better than that. Another book I am reading is the Language Instinct by Steven Pinker. Pretty good non-fiction.


----------



## KDroid (May 18, 2012)

Krow said:


> iBooks 2 > Kindle.



You cannot compare iPad with Kindle. Two totally different things.


----------



## Krow (May 19, 2012)

KDroid said:


> You cannot compare iPad with Kindle. Two totally different things.



Comparing iBooks to Kindle. Not iPad. And my comment was on e-reading experience. Haven't used the Kindle Touch yet, but Kindle classic is definitely below iBooks for me.


----------



## reddead (May 19, 2012)

Guys do you recommend reading "song of ice and fire" series after watching the T.v series ??


----------



## Anorion (May 20, 2012)

uh you can use kindle purchases on the iPad, dont see the conflict here at all, what is the prolem really/?

worst case scenario is either reading in the afternoon sun outdoors (kindle trumps) or reading in the dead of the night at odd angles indoors (kindle trumps again) 

but an iPad is fine too, lil bulky, manageable... just about

anyway, read DROOZLE, short read, shud be avlbl for free


----------



## Krow (May 21, 2012)

In the night, iBooks has the night theme. That is killer.


----------



## axes2t2 (May 22, 2012)

Chacha Chaudhary \m/


----------



## @vi (Jun 6, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/KHcHb.jpg​
This is Phase - I of my books purchases  

I lost my books recently, so bought all books which I had lost. Most of the books here, I have read them already... 

Here is the list :

LOTR in one
LOTR Series
The Hobbit 

A Song of Ice & Fire Series [first 4 in series]

Khaled Hosseini box set

I'll do it my way, story of Aamir khan 
The best thing about you is you by Anupam kher
How I taught my grand mother to read by Sudha Murthy
The old man & his God by Sudha Murthy
Wise & Otherwise by Sudha Murthy
A better India a better world by Narayan Murthy

The Man eater to Malgudi by R K Narayan
A Story Teller's world  by R K Narayan
A Tiger for malgudi  by R K Narayan
A vendor of sweets by R K Narayan

Losing my virginity by Richard Branson
Rich dad poor dad
How to win friends & influence poeple
India 2020 by APJ Abdul Kalam
Wings of Fire by APJ Abdul Kalam

Revolution 2020 by Chetan Bhagat [free copy]
Veronica decides to die by Paulo Coelho [free copy]

Love in the time of cholera 
The Godfather by Mario Puzo
The Code of the Woosters by P G Wodehouse
The Inimitable Jeeves by P G Wodehouse
Leave it to Psmith by P G Wodehouse
Stiff Upper Lip, Jeeves by P G Wodehouse
Right Ho, Jeeves by P G Wodehouse
Carry On, Jeeves by P G Wodehouse

Girl with the dragon tatto
Girl who kicked hornet's nest

The Godfather by Mario Puzo


Few educational too 

Head First iPhone
Head First Web Design
Head First Python
Head First PHP & MySQL
Algorithms by Cormen 


Phase - II includes :

LOTR Collectors Edition
Bourne Series 
Stephen King's books
Zodiac by Robert  Graysmith
War & Peace
Anna Karenina,
Karamzov Brothers
Crime & Punishment
Queen of south
100 years of solittude
The Rainmaker
Midnight Children 

If you have any suggestions in murder mysteries / true crime, please suggest me !

PS : Will be putting up LOTR & hobbit for sale...

THIS HOLIDAY GONNA BE AWESOME xD


----------



## Anorion (Jun 7, 2012)

^nice loot, that's like the 4th LOTR cover that I liekd, guessing its all new and the bottom right corner is the most exp
just picked up The Immortals of Meluha and The secret of the Nagas, liking what im reading so far...


----------



## Krow (Jun 7, 2012)

Ray Bradbury is dead. In his memory, I'll buy a couple of his books.

@avi want to buy hobbit. Make me an offer I can't refuse.

Currently reading Neuromancer by William Gibson. It's difficult to follow what's going on, but I'm hooked.


----------



## Neo (Jun 7, 2012)

Has anybody read Godan or Hard Times or The Mayor of Casterbridge ?


----------



## lovedonator (Jun 7, 2012)

*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/0/07/LostSymbol.jpg

Must read for fiction lovers


*www.cbc.ca/gfx/images/arts/photos/2010/05/07/ShitMyDadSays-cover.jpg

Adult comedy,totally hilarious



Neo said:


> Has anybody read Godan or Hard Times or The Mayor of Casterbridge ?



If you are talking about Godan by Premchand then yes I've read it.Brilliant piece of writing



serpent16 said:


> Please suggest me some good,simple,fun books.
> P.S:No books with those 0.5 cm font.Hate those huge books.
> Is digital fortress good enough for a 17 year old?



I will say that give Digital Fortress a go.I read it when I was 16 and I'll not hesitate to read it again now when I'm 18


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jun 7, 2012)

Read the 2 states-Chetan Bhagat
Cant describe how Gud it was coz i just cant by words
Simply mind blowing !


----------



## Neo (Jun 7, 2012)

lovedonator said:


> If you are talking about Godan by Premchand then yes I've read it.Brilliant piece of writing


Check PM!


----------



## Anorion (Jun 7, 2012)

Anorion said:


> just picked up The Immortals of Meluha and The secret of the Nagas, liking what im reading so far...


*i.imgur.com/mgdwd.jpg *i.imgur.com/vIjqh.jpg 

cancel that, stay away from these books, they have a very good premise, but it is totally messed up because every single char behaves like they walked out of high school musical 3. It's really, really bad, example of how bad it can get, Shiva and Nandi are walking down the street, Shiva mutters "strange people", Nandi asks "What is it, My Lord?" and Shiva answers "Nothing really." exact. words. in. the. book. Chronology is messed up too. Shiva comes a thousand years after Ram. also, Shiva becomes a lecher every time Parvati is on the same page. stay away.


----------



## abhinavsood (Jun 7, 2012)

The Kite Runner by Khalid Hosseini is a must read.


----------



## KDroid (Jun 7, 2012)

IMO, Chetan Bhagat is quite over-rated.

However, 2 States is a good book. Not Mind Blowing. But still, nicely written.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jun 7, 2012)

himadri_sm said:


> hmm.....you have a long way to go...



i rarely read novel books so i dont know how good a novel can be.I just loved the way in which this book was written and read all in one go.


----------



## @vi (Jun 8, 2012)

Anorion said:


> ^nice loot, that's like the 4th LOTR cover that I liekd, guessing its all new and the bottom right corner is the most exp


Yep all new  

Bottom right on is Algotihms by Cormen, approx 350. 

The costly books are LOTR in one, Hobbit, Khaled Hosseni box set & those head first books...



Krow said:


> @avi want to buy hobbit. Make me an offer I can't refuse.


Sure ! But seems you have disabled PMs...can't PM you



Anorion said:


> cancel that, stay away from these books, they have a very good premise, but it is totally messed up because every single char behaves like they walked out of high school musical 3. It's really, really bad, example of how bad it can get, Shiva and Nandi are walking down the street, Shiva mutters "strange people", Nandi asks "What is it, My Lord?" and Shiva answers "Nothing really." exact. words. in. the. book. Chronology is messed up too. Shiva comes a thousand years after Ram. also, Shiva becomes a lecher every time Parvati is on the same page. stay away.[/QUOTE]
> You sure ?? I heard lot about these series. I was gonna buy series. By your words seems like Chetan Bhagat book with mythology :P
> 
> Any one has read : [URL="*www.flipkart.com/loser-8172343973/p/9788172343972?pid=9788172343972&ref=fda1bb38-25cb-4451-bebd-bd8517f4ad54"]LOSER: Life Of a Software EngineeR[/URL] ??


----------



## Tenida (Jun 8, 2012)

^^Buy from here.
Loser- Life Of A Software Engineer . Buy Best Loser- Life Of A Software Engineer at Lowest Price Online
This book seems good. I am ordering now 

Done now waiting for delivery


----------



## Krow (Jun 8, 2012)

@vi said:


> Sure ! But seems you have disabled PMs...can't PM you



Eh? Don't remember doing that! Anyway, will check settings again.


----------



## Anorion (Jun 8, 2012)

@vi said:


> seems like Chetan Bhagat book with mythology



yes, only CB can write better, these books use youtube comments language 

picked this one up some time ago, And Another Thing... (the ellipses are in the title) by Eoin Colfer, it's part six of the Hitchhiker's trilogy (first five parts by Douglas Adams). Fans of the series will like.


----------



## @vi (Jun 8, 2012)

Tenida said:


> ^^Buy from here.
> Loser- Life Of A Software Engineer . Buy Best Loser- Life Of A Software Engineer at Lowest Price Online
> This book seems good. I am ordering now
> 
> Done now waiting for delivery


Good. Since you already ordered, I will wait for your review. Then I will buy  

BUT if you kind of person who like chetan bhagat, ravinder singh, durjoy datta then it changes everything  [no offense !]



Anorion said:


> yes, only CB can write better, these books use youtube comments language


In Shiva triology ? Even language isn't better ?? 



Krow said:


> Eh? Don't remember doing that! Anyway, will check settings again.



Anyways here are the prices. I have given ISBN so that you can compare  



ISBN	Book	My Price 	Shipping

9780395282656	The hobbit	400	20
9780345339706	The Fellowship of the Ring	900	Free
9780345339713	The Two Towers: The Lord of the Rings--Part Two	-	-
9780345339737	The Return of the King: The Lord of the Rings--Part Three	-	-
9780007273508	The Lord Of The Rings	450	20
I will ship it through Speed Post with good packing. Add 20 extra for The Hobbit if you want to it to be shipped via First Flight. 

Add 30 extra for last books & add 50 extra for seperate LOTR books if you want shipped via First Flight. 

Do note that I can ship them only on 12th Evening. Currently my exams going on, thats why. And after 12th I will be leaving city for one month. 

If you have any doubt, negotiations everything via PM. If deal goes through, I will put up a sale thread. 

Cheers !!


----------



## Faun (Jun 8, 2012)

Anorion said:


> *i.imgur.com/mgdwd.jpg *i.imgur.com/vIjqh.jpg
> 
> cancel that, stay away from these books, they have a very good premise, but it is totally messed up because every single char behaves like they walked out of high school musical 3. It's really, really bad, example of how bad it can get, Shiva and Nandi are walking down the street, Shiva mutters "strange people", Nandi asks "What is it, My Lord?" and Shiva answers "Nothing really." exact. words. in. the. book. Chronology is messed up too. Shiva comes a thousand years after Ram. also, Shiva becomes a lecher every time Parvati is on the same page. stay away.



lol...


----------



## Tenida (Jun 8, 2012)

@vi said:


> Good. Since you already ordered, I will wait for your review. Then I will buy
> 
> BUT if you kind of person who like chetan bhagat, ravinder singh, durjoy datta then it changes everything  [no offense !]


Lol you don't have any idea about my collection 
Not like that. I read foreign writers works as well like Stephenie Meyer, Chris Brown, Stephen King, Sidney Sheldon, Stieg Larsson and many more.


----------



## @vi (Jun 8, 2012)

That was just a joke  

Anyways do let me how it is once you are done with it..  

@Krow - here is the sale thread - *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/bazaar/158249-lotr-hobbit.html


----------



## Tenida (Jun 8, 2012)

@vi said:


> That was just a joke
> 
> Anyways do let me how it is once you are done with it..
> 
> @Krow - here is the sale thread - *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/bazaar/158249-lotr-hobbit.html



I know 
First let me get the book first


----------



## giprabu (Jun 10, 2012)

Can someone suggest a good thriller novels by Indian writers..?


----------



## KDroid (Jun 13, 2012)

Now reading 'Rich Dad, Poor Dad' by Robert T. Kiyosaki. Next up is 'Sphere' by Michael Crichton.


----------



## mastervk (Jun 14, 2012)

nCyCoD said:


> Anyone read 'A Name of the Wind' and 'A Wise Man's Fear' books by Patrick Roufuss?Its superb,I liked it very much.Any suggestions similar to those?



I have read "A name of the wind".It is very famous in Fantasy word but i didnt liked it as much."Game of throne" series is one of the best fantasy series with realism."The black company " is good too.



reddead said:


> Guys do you recommend reading "song of ice and fire" series after watching the T.v series ??


yes.There is much more detailed story and you will enjoy the novels more.

Nowadays reading "Dresden files" by Jim Butcher and Abhorsen series.
Finished some novels by  Peter F Hamilton and Hunger Games book 1
*Next in line *
Malazan series :book 2
Perdido Street Station by China Miéville
Blackout/All Clear by Connie Willis
Foucault Pendulum and Name of Rose



KDroid said:


> Now reading 'Rich Dad, Poor Dad' by Robert T. Kiyosaki. Next up is 'Sphere' by Michael Crichton.


I have read  this book and even though i liked it, the best books about money/investment is some Warren Buffet books and Charlie almanac.
I have read some articles that the story in RDPD series is not true (though it should not matter).


----------



## Theodre (Jun 14, 2012)

Guys can anyone recommend a original life story of a detective like of a CIA agent stuff!! Something that can be considered a biography or anything like bourne identity will also do. 

And also the best online site for books  Thanks..


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 14, 2012)

mastervk said:


> Foucault Pendulum


This is the only book I've "tried" to read of Umberto Eco.

Believe me, I could not figure out head or tail of it, even though I've read 50 pages of it.

Give me some input on it. Should I continue? He's a famous author but not my cup of tea it seems.


----------



## mastervk (Jun 14, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> This is the only book I've "tried" to read of Umberto Eco.
> 
> Believe me, I could not figure out head or tail of it, even though I've read 50 pages of it.
> 
> Give me some input on it. Should I continue? He's a famous author but not my cup of tea it seems.



I have gone through only 10 pages of Foucault pendulum . Will pick it up again later.I came across Umberto Eco while reading "*My name is read*" by Orhan Pamuk.

Eco was philosopher so his writing style is different..There are many esoteric references in the book.You might skip this one.

*The Illuminatus! Trilogy* is another famous book in conspiracy theory/esoteric field.I started reading this one too but left in the middle of book.


----------



## Krow (Jun 19, 2012)

Finished Neuromancer. This is the first book I did not understand before reading the plot on Wikipedia.


----------



## Alok (Jun 19, 2012)

Suggest me some adventure novel like Dracula or Call of Wilds.....


----------



## Anorion (Jun 20, 2012)

^call of the wild one of my favs
read Redburn, man in the iron mask and moby dick


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 7, 2012)

*Broken by Karin Slaughter*
*images.amazon.com/images/P/0385341970.01.LZZZZZZZ.JPG

Broken (Will Trent, #4) by Karin Slaughter - Reviews, Discussion, Bookclubs, Lists

I don't know what to say about this book. Did I enjoy reading it? Not much. When bought, I read first 3 chapters and found utter boring. Then after a gap of one month started reading again. This time finished it. This time, I even found myself reading this book waking up @6.30Am in the morning, took to office to read at break (its a heavy book to take to office!)

Is it that addictive? I don't think so. Good read though. After completing 9 chapters it actually picks up speed.

But, the total writing approach is laid back. Whole story is from the point of view of the investigator. You only get to know if he comes to know. The author slowly unwrapped the story but if I evaluate the actual plot then its nothing amazing or shocking.

Only thing you get from this book is how to tell a story without giving much away about the plot till the very end!

Now reading, "Bharotjora Kathonkatha" i.e. a collection of folktales from all languages of India. Its in bengali and google does not know about this.


----------



## Alok (Jul 7, 2012)

Anorion said:


> ^call of the wild one of my favs
> read Redburn, man in the iron mask and moby dick



finished Moby Dick , great story. Thanks.


----------



## gulati.ishank (Jul 7, 2012)

Finished Only time will tell and The Sins of the Father by Jeffrey Archer.
Loved both of them but the first one is better.


----------



## Krow (Jul 7, 2012)

I finished reading Dune by Frank Herbert. Truly a science fiction classic.


----------



## gulati.ishank (Jul 7, 2012)

Please recommend me some nice books by Stephen king and Sidney Sheldon.


----------



## tech_boy (Jul 7, 2012)

Read "Revolution 2020" by Chetan Bhagat......
It is just *Awesomeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*....


----------



## Faun (Jul 7, 2012)

gulati.ishank said:


> Please recommend me some nice books by Stephen king and Sidney Sheldon.



The Mist.


----------



## KDroid (Jul 7, 2012)

Finished 'Sphere' by Michael Chrichton. Was engrossing. But it's little far-fetched and has some loose ends. Short One. Finished it in few hours.  Overall, it's good.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 7, 2012)

reading the millienium trilogy by stieg larsson

brilliant books. on the 3rd one now. 2nd one is better than 1st.


----------



## hsr (Jul 7, 2012)

The thread is now a sticky


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 8, 2012)

it needed that.. people need to read books!


----------



## Anorion (Jul 8, 2012)

Must Read Books/Novels def recommended by Digitians


----------



## Krow (Jul 10, 2012)

Arthur C Clarke's Childhood's End is another of his better works. I had lost faith in his writing after reading 2061: Odyssey 3, 3001: Final Odyssey and Rama II.

This book made me realise that Clarke lost it in his later years. He was a fantastic science fiction writer for a long time.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 10, 2012)

^his earlier works were joyrides, city and the stars, fall of moondust, later works (after 80s) he changed , based far more into the future , less grounding in real science , still the epilogue of final odyssey was worth the trudge 
A lot of sci-fi is just his ideas bein recycled, along with Asimov
You might like The Sentinel it has a bunch of short stories that later became novels/series/films (inc odyssey, childhood's end) was just reading it again this is a quote from a 1946 story 


> With infinite knowledge went infinite responsibility


----------



## Krow (Jul 10, 2012)

True that. I'm reading Songs of Distant Earth now. I'm okay with recycling, as long as it is entertaining. Will check out other Clarke works after Pohl, Scalzi, etc.


----------



## Krow (Jul 12, 2012)

Okay, Songs of Distant Earth isn't the worst by Clarke. But it isn't anywhere close to his best works like Rendezvous with Rama.

The idea is good, the execution good too. But the book drags a bit.


----------



## hellscream666 (Jul 13, 2012)

gulati.ishank said:


> Please recommend me some nice books by Stephen king and Sidney Sheldon.



Stephen King : 
Novels -- The Darktower series, 'Salem's lot, Pet Cemetary, the shining, Cujo,It...
he also has written a good collection of short stories....some of which are pretty nice like Skeleton Crew, 4 past midnight, night shift

Sidney sheldon : 
frankly I find most of his works to be a little too predictive but these are the few which I thought was kind of decent
sands of time, windmills of the gods, tell me your dreams, other side of midnight and memories of midnight


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm waiting for the day when Krow would come out of reading sci-fi and post something else rather than Arthur C. Clarke

And, someone recommend good novels by James Hadley Chase


----------



## Krow (Jul 14, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> I'm waiting for the day when Krow would come out of reading sci-fi


Not happening anytime soon.



> and post something else rather than Arthur C. Clarke


My next post will be about Old Man's War by John Scalzi.


----------



## Krow (Jul 14, 2012)

Old man's war is pretty funny. Just love sarcastic humour.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 16, 2012)

I will recommend all the books written by Dean Koontz


----------



## hellscream666 (Jul 16, 2012)

for an investigative series with healthy portions of chills and thrills thrown in along with a tinge of supernatural elements, I would recommend the works of John Connolly featuring Charlie Parker.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 21, 2012)

*Four past midnight: Story the second
Secret window, secret garden*

Starts very slowly, and I kinda lost interest when I reached halfway. Ending is good and well, Stephen King always nails it.

Rest two are kept in pause mode. 
Now starting with *The Devotion of Suspect X by Keigo Higashino - Reviews, Discussion, Bookclubs, Lists*


----------



## shashankm (Jul 21, 2012)

Johnny's got his gun. Don't know if any one of you read it, probably the most spellbinding and mofo gripping novel about a WW survivor...this is a classic novel with deadly sequences throughout, never a dull moment from start to end. 
Was not available in India, got it imported for 400/- for such a small novel but all in all, brilliant read and recommended!


----------



## Krow (Jul 21, 2012)

So, I finished reading Old Man's War. Surprisingly good stuff. The book pays a glorious tribute to Heinlein's Starship Troopers and other legendary science fiction works. 
Most notable tribute is to William Gibson's Neuromancer. It has a line "He never saw Molly again", which Gibson added after he vowed to never write a sequel. Gibson did write two sequels and acknowledging that, Scalzi writes "He never saw Jane again, but he hoped to and he got a postcard from her".

*52books52.files.wordpress.com/2012/07/old-mans-war.jpg


Currently reading: Xenocide by Orson Scott Card

*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/6/6f/Xenocide_cover.jpg

So far, very very very disappointed with the book. Ender's Game was amazing for the battles. Speaker for the Dead had great philosophy. Xenocide just endlessly drags on. I'm skipping lots of pages just to avoid the crap written. One character follows some weird religion where the moment she thinks some "unclean" thoughts, she has to "purify" herself by tracing lines on the floor. She washes her hands till they are sore. I didn't buy the book to read about OCD and some self-righteous priest converting aliens to Christianity.

The base plot is good. Two alien races and humans are on one planet, which has been terraformed by a virus. One of the races needs the virus to survive, and humans need to find a way to kill it to survive. If any of them leaves the planet, they may kill all of humanity by transferring the virus.

But the amount of pages dedicated to silly OCD and religious ramble is just painful. This book should have been edited down to 200 pages or less and merged with Children of the Mind.


----------



## Flash (Jul 21, 2012)

Survival of the sickest by Dr.Sharon

- for those who love science.


----------



## sling-shot (Jul 21, 2012)

*Stephen King:*

The Langoliers.
-----------------------
On a cross-country red-eye flight from Los Angeles to Boston, ten passengers awaken to find that the crew and most of their fellow passengers have disappeared.
The Langoliers - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*John Grisham:*

The Partner.
------------------
The Partner (1997) is a legal/thriller novel by noted American author John Grisham.It was Grisham's eight novel.
The Partner - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*Stephen Hawking:*

A brief history of time.
----------------------------------
A Brief History of Time attempts to explain a range of subjects in cosmology, including the Big Bang, black holes and light cones, to the nonspecialist reader. Its main goal is to give an overview of the subject but, unusual for a popular science book, it also attempts to explain some complex mathematics.
A Brief History of Time - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*Bill Bryson*

A Short History of Nearly Everything
------------------------------------------------------
A Short History of Nearly Everything is a popular science book by American author Bill Bryson that explains some areas of science, using a style of language which aims to be more accessible to the general public than many other books dedicated to the subject. It was one of the bestselling popular science books of 2005 in the UK, selling over 300,000 copies.
A Short History of Nearly Everything - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

NOTE : Some comments added as per request below. Also updated the list.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 21, 2012)

^Put some comments at least.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 21, 2012)

must must read Nicholas Negroponte's Being Digital, covers a lot of ground about virtual things and how they affect the real world. it's about how technology will invade all aspects of life, and how to be comfortable with it. also it reveals a lot about the world around us, for example, why didnt they just send in tv over the phone lines (we could have had skype long ago), and chose to use cable tv instead. it talks about everything from network topologies to why it's taking so long to get in speech recognition, in a simple way that anyone can understand. just read this book, many, many tech fundas will be cleared forever. 

it's one of those rare books that are non-fiction but about the future, and the author is the guy who kick started Wired


----------



## Krow (Jul 22, 2012)

^ nice recommendation.


----------



## Flash (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm currently reading 'The Greatness Guide' by Robin Sharma.
Half-way through, but i feel GREAT with the ways he explains the content.

Most of the time, he self-example himself to explain a topic. Do read, guys!


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 21, 2012)

*The Devotion of Suspect X*
*alchemistpoonam.files.wordpress.com/2012/05/the-devotion-of-suspect-x.jpg

Finished the book in two days straight. This book has taken the whole world by storm and I had to see what all this fuss is about. At first it started with known territory and then it gave me something new. Logic and puzzle.

A satisfying read. A very good thriller (or a better love story   ) after a long time. Highly recommended.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 22, 2012)

here you go, all these books are very easy to read, but deal with pretty complicated subjects

The Blind Watchmaker, The God Delusion, Climbing Mount Improbable and the Selfish Gene by Richard Dawkins. At least two of these are seminal... The Blind Watchmaker shows how natural forces designed the best organisms, from bats, to polar bears, to fruit flies. If you want to know how evolution works, this is the book to read. The Selfish Gene, well, was an earlier work and what can I say, it invented memes! It deserves a read for only that. 

*i.imgur.com/9qyuy.jpg

*Freakonomics* - rogue economists explains how the world works in some bizarre ways, full of fun stats, but it never gets tiring, and each of the chapter is presented in this format first a ridiculous question is put forward, but then it slowly start making sense as the chapter explains more 

*Quirkology* by Richard Wiseman - this is like Freakonomics, but for psychology instead of economics. Fun part is the book starts of with an actual psychological test! (that get's resolved at one point in the book)

*The Magic Furnace* by Marcus Chown - this one is on cosmology. If you are curious about where and how everything came to be, this is the official science book to read. It goes into the details. This book reads like an epic saga of matter - where all the particles in the universe were made and in what conditions they came about. Each chapter begins with a quote from diverse sources like Blake, Newton and Blade Runner. If you have ever heard the idea that all things are made out of particles ejected from supernovas, 





> Each and every one of us is stardust made flesh


 it is from the prologue of this book. 

*The Universe Next Door* by Marcus Chown - If you like outer space, wormholes, the big bang, then pick this one up. It explores 12 cutting edge theories, from panspermia to dark matter, this book repeatedly covers a bunch of out there concepts.


----------



## Krow (Aug 22, 2012)

Has anyone read Jeff Noon? I'm going to begin Pixel Juice, his short story collection.


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 22, 2012)

Guys any good books on weight loss/fitness


----------



## CyberKID (Aug 22, 2012)

Currently reading short stories of Munshi Premchand. Excellent simple stories give an unbiased insight into life.


----------



## Flash (Aug 22, 2012)

Currently reading the historical fiction - *"Buddha - A story of enlightment".
*Its a fictional story combined with History and teachings of Buddha. 

Buddha: A Story of Enlightenment - Deepak Chopra - Google Books

*www.deepakchopra.com/images/book/136x211/3c494a2a2402ec0d31351c6f35314df2_54.jpg

You don't have to be a follower of Buddha or an athiest to read this novel. 
Just think 'Siddhartha' as a prince who lived in a kingdom and the story will drag you to the end.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Aug 22, 2012)

am looking forward to get Himalayan Blunder by Brig. John Dalve............... has anyone read it............


----------



## Krow (Aug 22, 2012)

azaad_shri75 said:


> am looking forward to get Himalayan Blunder by Brig. John Dalve............... has anyone read it............


No.................................................



CyberKID said:


> Currently reading short stories of Munshi Premchand. Excellent simple stories give an unbiased insight into life.



Premchand is amazing. Love his characters, poor people but very kind hearted.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 24, 2012)

The black star Passes, the Coming race, Droozle, Sigurd, Time mirror, well at worlds end
droozle is must
free ebooks


----------



## sling-shot (Aug 24, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> *The Devotion of Suspect X*
> *alchemistpoonam.files.wordpress.com/2012/05/the-devotion-of-suspect-x.jpg
> 
> Finished the book in two days straight. This book has taken the whole world by storm and I had to see what all this fuss is about. At first it started with known territory and then it gave me something new. Logic and puzzle.
> ...



That reminds me :

The Millennium series by Stieg Larsson.
Millennium series by Stieg Larsson


----------



## KDroid (Aug 25, 2012)

To Be Honest, I liked "What Young India Wants" by Chetan Bhagat. Although He's just collected and put in his columns, There's sense in every thing that he has put in there and it does not look like a mere collection of Columns. With every passing line I was Like, "Yeah. Exactly." 

I have never been a Chetan Bhagat fan but this book is different. You'll have to shed all your prejudice about him before reading it. This is the book that every Indian should read. You'll understand after you've read it. Highly recommended.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 29, 2012)

I think its time for me to putdown my Xbox Controller and pickup some books. time for me to take history lessons again  

Please recommend books on Great Indian Scientists and Engineers ,Indian Mathematicians - Eg Srinivasa Ramanujan , Aryabhata 

also please give online store link if possible. 



RCuber said:


> Please recommend books on Great Indian Scientists and Engineers ,Indian Mathematicians - Eg Srinivasa Ramanujan , Aryabhata



Anyone!!!


----------



## mastervk (Sep 5, 2012)

RCuber said:


> I think its time for me to putdown my Xbox Controller and pickup some books. time for me to take history lessons again
> 
> Please recommend books on Great Indian Scientists and Engineers ,Indian Mathematicians - Eg Srinivasa Ramanujan , Aryabhata
> 
> ...



You want to read fiction or non fiction...i have not read any famous book about Indian scientists (apart from APJ Kalam's book) but for modern Indian history "*India after Gandhi*" is good..



Krow said:


> Currently reading: Xenocide by Orson Scott Card
> 
> So far, very very very disappointed with the book. Ender's Game was amazing for the battles. Speaker for the Dead had great philosophy. Xenocide just endlessly drags on. I'm skipping lots of pages just to avoid the crap written. One character follows some weird religion where the moment she thinks some "unclean" thoughts, she has to "purify" herself by tracing lines on the floor. She washes her hands till they are sore. I didn't buy the book to read about OCD and some self-righteous priest converting aliens to Christianity.
> 
> ...



I have read only ender's game and speaker for dead and liked speaker for dead better..have you read other books in ender game series like ender's shadow..how are they ?


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 5, 2012)

*Pigeon English by Stephen Kelman*


*encrypted-tbn2.google.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSk3_vy-j6mEXHv__xymhK9PYnBPuE6YS4vWZJvmAJ3-3muAlEg

There are few authors who try the impossible. Tell a tale from the voice of a kid. Stephen Kelman tries the same with 'Pigeon English' but not a satisfying read though. The last few pages justifies the 264 page read but prior to that its something similar to a diary. 

The story writing is also not consistent. Few chapters are independent then few chapters are introduced with wisdom words on the voice of the Protagonist's (Harrison) pigeon. He tried to tell the hard talks taking the pigeon as a medium which is also not consistent. 

I guess I won't be able to forget "Mark Haddon's" work "The Curious Incident of the dog in the Night-Time" to admire other such works.


----------



## webgeek (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Novels recommended by Digitians*

1.All books of stephen king especially The mist, mysery.
2.I Robot by Isaac Asimov
3.All books of Robert Ludlum


----------



## tkin (Oct 3, 2012)

*The books that I just finished reading last week:*
*photo.goodreads.com/books/1317068009l/10872085.jpg

*www.google.co.in/url?source=imglanding&ct=img&q=*photo.goodreads.com/books/1347452456l/12160906.jpg&sa=X&ei=MEhrUMKBK47JrQfJr4DABg&ved=0CAwQ8wc&usg=AFQjCNFjUT4x5CcatfM2eGq94BKE9_e4Gg

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------>

*Reading Now:*
*www.google.co.in/url?source=imglanding&ct=img&q=*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-f0yN9C3-H2s/TYP7jjuBOqI/AAAAAAAABjM/azr3KHfZL2U/Along+Came+a+Spider.jpg&sa=X&ei=WUdrUIilDoHxrQfa7YH4Aw&ved=0CAwQ8wc&usg=AFQjCNFb925cIkTo1WzbwbI_IHDh2ZBgkw


----------



## lovedonator (Oct 3, 2012)

^^ I also read both the books in Clifton Chronicles. Really liked them.


----------



## tkin (Oct 6, 2012)

Now started:
*img1.fantasticfiction.co.uk/images/n9/n47902.jpg



lovedonator said:


> ^^ I also read both the books in Clifton Chronicles. Really liked them.


3rd books coming next year.


----------



## Flash (Oct 7, 2012)

*images.bookworld.com.au/images/bau/97814090/9781409028987/0/0/plain/reality-is-broken.jpg

I was seriously attracted to this book and currently reading!
Well, the cover itself conveys what this book is upto!

If you're a Gamer, you will find yourself enjoying the things that the author is referring to
If you're not, you still can enjoy what Gamers are experiencing!

I even created a thread with a fact that the author posted here.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/163972-how-much-time-you-spending-games-per-week.html


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Oct 8, 2012)

reading The God Delusion by Richard Dawkins.........................


----------



## Anorion (Oct 8, 2012)

^hmm, most of the book is actually about religion, and not god per se, there is even a chapter on morality  
but still, both sides of the story are presented 

hey guys some of you were attracted to Immortals of Meluha and The Secret of the Nagas, you should totally read this book instead:
half the book is just illustrations, but with labels showing clearly what each bit means. really liked the last chapter where instead of "Shiva the Destroyer", there is new interpretation as "Shiva the Deconstructionist" ... kickass perspective
*i.imgur.com/JMwnW.jpg
and don't worry there not a single paragraph of preaching, not even a bit religious, focuses on uncovering the iconography and the symbolism


----------



## mastervk (Oct 8, 2012)

Liked the book.. Selfish gene by same author is also good


----------



## RCuber (Oct 8, 2012)

RCuber said:


> Please recommend books on Great Indian Scientists and Engineers ,Indian Mathematicians - Eg Srinivasa Ramanujan , Aryabhata



Hello.. Anybody here!!!???


----------



## Flash (Oct 8, 2012)

RCuber said:


> Hello.. Anybody here!!!???



To the self-quote kitty-cuber
S. Chandrasekhar:The Scholar Scientist book : Dilip M. Salwi, 8129104911, 9788129104915 - BookAdda.com India
Science In The 21St Century: A Glimpse Of Science And Technology book : Dilip M. Salwi, 8122002609, 9788122002607 - BookAdda.com India
Aryabhatta- Life And Contributions book : D.S.Hooda,J.N.Kapur, 8122413056, 9788122413052 - BookAdda.com India
Buy Top 1000 Scientists: From the Beginning of Time to 2000 AD by , Top 1000 Scientists: From the Beginning of Time to 2000 AD Book Reviews, Buy Book Online- Infibeam.com

The last one is highly recommended.
More on here.
*www.goodreads.com/book/show/6974958-top-1000-scientists


----------



## dream.window (Oct 9, 2012)

The Great Gatsby --> by F. Scott Fitzgerald
The Hound Of Baskervilles --> by Sir Arthur Conan Doyle
The Three Musketeers --> by Alexander Duma Pere
Vicomte De borgleone --> by Alexander Duman Pere
Twenty Years After --> by Alexander Dumas Pere
Maila Anchal --> by Phanishwar Nath Renu
Karmabhoomi --> by Premchand
Adventures Of Tom Sawyer --> by Mark Twain
Around The World In 80 Days --> by Jules Vernes
The Perks Of Being A Wallflower --> by Stephen Chbosky


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Oct 9, 2012)

mastervk said:


> Liked the book.. Selfish gene by same author is also good



next in the line..............greatest show on earth would follow...........


----------



## mastervk (Oct 9, 2012)

That's Gud too. And the blind watchmaker


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 10, 2012)

Guys any good suggestions on good motivational/self help books.


----------



## Flash (Oct 10, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Guys any good suggestions on good motivational/self help books.



Robin Sharma's "The Greatness Guide 1" and "2".
He's surely a motivational speaker, check his other books too.


----------



## @vi (Oct 15, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> *The Devotion of Suspect X*
> *alchemistpoonam.files.wordpress.com/2012/05/the-devotion-of-suspect-x.jpg
> 
> Finished the book in two days straight. This book has taken the whole world by storm and I had to see what all this fuss is about. At first it started with known territory and then it gave me something new. Logic and puzzle.
> ...


Exactly my thoughts. It is a very good book indeed. The climax is just awesome !


----------



## @vi (Oct 15, 2012)

Has anyone here read Eckhart Tolle books ? Hearing lot about them...


----------



## @vi (Oct 15, 2012)

azaad_shri75 said:


> am looking forward to get Himalayan Blunder by Brig. John Dalve............... has anyone read it............


Yup. It's a good book. Do read it


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Oct 15, 2012)

@vi said:


> Yup. It's a good book. Do read it



okay thanks.......... then I'd procure one soon.......


----------



## Anorion (Oct 16, 2012)

oh yeah this wasnt posted 
must read
*i.imgur.com/NgKAS.jpg


----------



## @vi (Oct 17, 2012)

I am in a mood of buying Penguin Classics. Please suggest me some good books. Today I bought Anna Karenina and War & Peace. I have read them long ago & they are just great works. I have also read Fyodor's Karamzov Brothers and Crime Punishment, Tolstoy's Resurrrection & liked them too. Can anyone suggest me some good classics based on my likings ? 

These books were mentioned at the back of W & P :
A dead man's memoir by Mikhail Bulgakov
The Idiot by fyodor dostoevsky
The house of the dead by fyodor dostoevsky
Dead Souls by Nikolai Gogol
A hero of our time by Mikhail Lermontov
Fathers & sons by Ivan Turgenev
The shooting party by Anton Chekhov
Eugene Onegin by Alexander Pushkin


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 17, 2012)

OK, I can recommend few classics if you are interested

Short story collection by Anton Chekhov (Its of different tastes and different moods. Very simple at times and then very complex and deep)
Short story collection by Hector Hugh Munro a.k.a Saki
Obviously Edgar Allan Poe collection
Maupassant if you want. I tried reading him, most stories are based on human relationships. Kind of our daily soaps but not that bad quality, In India Rabindranath Tagore wrote in similar themes.
Yes. why not give it a try for our very own Rabindranath Tagore. Believe me he did some serious research with human mind and complex relationships!
Then try O'Henry.


----------



## Krow (Oct 17, 2012)

Nikolai Gogol's Diary of a Madman is excellent.
Franz Kafka - Metamorphosis.
H G Wells - Country of the Blind, Time Machine.


----------



## @vi (Oct 17, 2012)

Already done with Edgar Alan, O'Henry 

Actually O'Henry's is NOT a deep stuff IMO. I did not read classics and works of Tagore because I find them deep. Even Tolstoy too, but managed to read it somehow 

Another such books are Fountainhead and Atlas shrugged by Ayan Ryand. (done already)

But I am feeling like reading classics and explore a new horizon.



rhitwick said:


> OK, I can recommend few classics if you are interested
> 
> Short story collection by Anton Chekhov (Its of different tastes and different moods. Very simple at times and then very complex and deep)


Will surely get this !



rhitwick said:


> In India Rabindranath Tagore wrote in similar themes.
> Yes. why not give it a try for our very own Rabindranath Tagore. Believe me he did some serious research with human mind and complex relationships!


Any book in particular ? (Have Gitanjali too, but didn't complete it)



Krow said:


> Nikolai Gogol's Diary of a Madman is excellent.
> Franz Kafka - Metamorphosis.


Will get these both too. Done with H G Wles already 

@both - thank you very much guys !!


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 17, 2012)

@vi said:


> Actually O'Henry's is NOT a deep stuff IMO.


Ummm, depends, he told stories in simple language and taking help of everyday events. And, all of his stories has some message.



> I did not read classics and works of Tagore because I find them deep. Even Tolstoy too, but managed to read it somehow
> 
> Another such books are Fountainhead and Atlas shrugged by Ayan Ryand. (done already)
> 
> ...


Geetanjali is a collection of his poems. Rather check out his novels Chaturanga, Chokher Bali, Gora, Noukadubi, Char-adhyay etc are remarkable. Check out this link : Novels by Tagore
Must read his short story collection : Galpoguchha 


H.G. Wells....did you read all his short stories?


----------



## Krow (Oct 18, 2012)

@vi said:


> Already done with Edgar Alan, O'Henry
> 
> Actually O'Henry's is NOT a deep stuff IMO. I did not read classics and works of Tagore because I find them deep. Even Tolstoy too, but managed to read it somehow
> 
> ...



Vilas Sarang's Fair Tree of the Void is very good. It was printed by Penguin in 1990 or so, I just can't find a copy anywhere. It is a fantastic short story collection, right up there with the likes of Gogol and Jeff Noon. It would be awesome if you can find it.


----------



## DDIF (Oct 18, 2012)

dream.window said:


> The Great Gatsby --> by F. Scott Fitzgerald
> The Hound Of Baskervilles --> by Sir Arthur Conan Doyle
> The Three Musketeers --> by Alexander Duma Pere
> Vicomte De borgleone --> by Alexander Duman Pere
> ...



By far you posted some of the greatest titles in this thread buddy. One should really give Verne & Dumas a try if one's into fiction/adventure. Why didn't you mention The Count of Monte Cristo?

Here is my little recommendation at GoodReads


----------



## dream.window (Oct 22, 2012)

ManiDhillon said:


> By far you posted some of the greatest titles in this thread buddy. One should really give Verne & Dumas a try if one's into fiction/adventure. Why didn't you mention The Count of Monte Cristo?
> [/URL]



Thanks mate.. Yes I really forgot this *"The Count Of Monte Cristo"*. And *"A Catcher In The Rye "* too by Salinger.

*Your list is interesting!!*


----------



## Anorion (Nov 5, 2012)

easy reco
amazing. Tech plays a central role in the proceedings. Donno what to say without giving away the best moments in the book. 
*i.imgur.com/4Fmzp.jpg

so do you guys stop reading one book... quickly read another and get back? have a continuous re-read cycle going of LOTR, Watchmen and Sherlock Holmes

oh and short stories

 Captain Murderer, Charles Dickens - this is the literary version of Saw/Hostel 
 Puss Cat Mew, E. H. Knatchbull-Hugessen  - where Tolkein got all his stuff from, it wasnt Sigurd 
The Open Window, Saki - trollol


----------



## Krow (Nov 5, 2012)

If I like the book, I finish it asap. Else, it's a stop start thing.


----------



## mastervk (Nov 6, 2012)

Reading the terminal experiment by Robert Sawyer.
Going on holiday so hope to finish some malazan empire novels


----------



## @vi (Dec 2, 2012)

*Must Read Books/Novels Recommended by Digitians*

A good read  

*www.openthemagazine.com/article/art-culture/an-arrested-adolescence


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Novels recommended by Digitians*



abhi.eternal said:


> The Hound Of Baskervilles, Sir Arthur Conan Doyle, Mystery
> 4:50 From Paddington, Agatha Christie, Mystery



There's  a sherlock holmes episode on that.

Three men in a boat by Jerome K Jerome


----------



## Flash (Dec 25, 2012)

Currently reading 
*ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41Sfrz8Yu9L._SL500_AA300_.jpg

It's getting interesting. Will tell more, when i finish.


----------



## Krow (Dec 25, 2012)

Almost finished Fahrenheit 451 by Ray Bradbury. Good book. Its about a future where books are considered evil and burnt. The title refers to the temperature at which books burn.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 25, 2012)

*Serious Men by Manu Joseph*
*harpercollins.co.in/Book_CoverImage/3056_Resize_Serious-Men-Manu-Joseph.jpg


Drama. 
Personal opinion: Boring, pointless, purposeless. Initial wisecracks becomes intolerable and monotonous later. Stay away if you could.


----------



## Flash (Dec 25, 2012)

I'd find it, a humorous one especially the actions of Ayyan mani.


----------



## jackal_79 (Dec 25, 2012)

Currently reading HMS Ulysses by Alistar Maclean. Good Book


----------



## swordfish (Dec 30, 2012)

Currently reading The racketeer..


----------



## tkin (Dec 30, 2012)

Currently reading The Matarese Circle by Robert Ludlum.


----------



## jackal_79 (Dec 30, 2012)

tkin said:


> Currently reading The Matarese Circle by Robert Ludlum.



Good book!. Should read the sequel also.


----------



## swordfish (Dec 30, 2012)

Its great book by ludlum.. but sequel is flop..


----------



## tkin (Dec 30, 2012)

swordfish said:


> Its great book by ludlum.. but sequel is flop..


The usual, already finished Covert One series from Ludlum, though he didn't write any of them but they were good barring one or two.


----------



## jackal_79 (Jan 1, 2013)

Bourne Identity by Ludlum is a great book.


----------



## tkin (Jan 1, 2013)

jackal_79 said:


> Bourne Identity by Ludlum is a great book.


Same as the movie, Bourne continues well beyond the first three books, not sure about the quality though, as written by authors after ludlum's death.


----------



## swordfish (Jan 1, 2013)

Yes I liked the The Bourne Identity and Ultimatum books (hv read identity 2 times).. Supremacy was average.. Bourne books after death of ludlum are just crap.. 

Read Chancellor manuscript of ludlum.. it is also very nice book of ludlum


----------



## tkin (Jan 1, 2013)

swordfish said:


> Yes I liked the The Bourne Identity and Ultimatum books (hv read identity 2 times).. Supremacy was average.. Bourne books after death of ludlum are just crap..
> 
> Read Chancellor manuscript of ludlum.. it is also very nice book of ludlum


After I finish The Matarese Circle.


----------



## jackal_79 (Jan 5, 2013)

I have just started Under the dome by Stephen King. Already iam hooked. Never a dull moment.


----------



## @vi (Jan 6, 2013)

I have watched Life Of Pi & enjoyed it to the fullest. Now I bought audiobook of the same to listen while walking in morning. 

Btw anyone here listens to audiobooks ? Can anyone suggest me some good audiobooks which I can listen in my morning walk ? Thank you 

Can anyone tell me how is this book : *www.homeshop18.com/rajinikanth-definitive-biography/author:naman-ramachandran/isbn:9780670086207/books/biography-autobiography/product:30382062/cid:10712/?pos=1


----------



## Sudh4r (Jan 7, 2013)

Completed The Alchemist. About to Start The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo, really loved the movie


----------



## ramakanta (Jan 11, 2013)

*Re: Novels recommended by Digitians*

Ian Fleming - *James Bond Series*(14 books)
Stieg Larsson -* The Millennium Trilogy*(3 books)
J.K.Rowling -* Harry Potter series*(7 Books)
C.S.Lewis - *Chronicles of Narnia*(3 Books)
Robert Ludlum - *Bourne Series*(3 Books)
*The Lord of Rings Trilogy *- J.R.R.Tolkien


----------



## hellscream666 (Jan 11, 2013)

Hmm I think there are more than 3 books by C.S. Lewis about Narnia, only 3 have been made into movies though

For very light reading : The Myth Adventures series by Robert Asprin
For decently heavy reading : Earthsea series by Ursula Le Guin


----------



## digitfan (Jan 11, 2013)

Which is the best book to learn serious photography. please suggest with price in rupees.


----------



## ramakanta (Jan 11, 2013)

A Farewell to Arms - Ernest Hemingway
A Time To Kill - John Grisham
Adventures of Huckleberry Finn
Alice in Wonderland - Charles Dickens
And Then There Were None - Agatha Christie
Angels and Demons - Dan Brown
Animal Farm - George Orwell
Anna Karenina - Leo Tolstoy
Ben-Hur - Lewis Wallace
Bloodline - Sidney Sheldon
Charles Frazier  -  Cold Mountain
Doctor Zhivago - Boris Pasternak
Elizabeth Gilbert - Eat Pray Love
Ellis Bret Easton - American Psycho

Emma - Jane Austen
Fight Club - Chuck Palahniuk
For Whom the Bell Tolls - Ernest Hemingway
Gulliver's Travels - Jonathan Swift
LA Confidential - James Ellroy
Lolita - Vladimir Nabokov
Mystic River - Dennis Lehane
Nana - Emile Zola
On Stranger Tides - Tim Powers
Percy Jackson and the Lightning Thief - Rick Riordan
Pride and Prejudice - Jane Austen
Sense and Sensibility - Jane Austen
Shutter Island - Dennis Lehane
The Big Sleep - Raymond Chandler
The Chamber - John Grisham
The Client - John Grisham
The Da Vinci Code - Dan Brown
The Firm - John Grisham
The Godfather - Mario Puzo
The Hobbit - J. R. R. Tolkien
The Hound of the Baskervilles - Arthur Conan Doyle
The Old Man and the Sea - Ernest Hemingway
The Otherside of Midnight - Sidney Sheldon
The Rainmaker - John Grisham
The Reader - Bernhard Schlink
The Runaway Jury - John Grisham
The Sun Also Rises - Ernest Hemingway
To Kill a Mockingbird - Nelle Harper Lee
War and Peace - Leo Tolstoy
Wiseguy - Nicholas Pileggi

Agatha Christie (7 books)
Stephen King (27 books)
Twilight Series (4 books)
William Shakespeare (22 books)
2 States - The Story of My Marriage - Chetan Bhagat
3 Mistakes of my life - Chetan Bhagat
A Scanner Darkly - Philip K Dick
Atlas Shrugged - Ayn Rand
Between a Rock and a Hard Place - Aron Ralston
Black Beauty - Anna Sewell
Charlie and The Chocolate Factory - Roald Dahl
Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep - Philip K Dick
Five point Someone - Chetan Bhagat
Gone, Baby, Gone - Dennis Lehane
Midnight's Children - Salman Rushdie
One Night @ The Call Center - Chetan Bhagat

Paycheck - Philip K Dick
Prince of Thieves - Chuck Hogan
Q&A - Vikas Swarup
Radio Free Albemuth - Philip K Dick
Second Variety - Philip K. Dick
The Fountainhead - Ayn Rand
The Lost Symbol - Dan Brown
The Minority Report - Philip K Dick
The Lincoln Lawyer - Michael Connelly
Hannibal - Thomas Harris
Hannibal Rising - Thomas Harris
Red Dragon - Thomas Harris
The Silence of the Lambs - Thomas Harris
The Accidental Billionaires The Founding of Facebook A Tale of Sex, Money, Genius and Betrayal - Ben Mezrich

True Grit - Charles Portis
The Golden Compass  - Philip Pullman
Darkly Dreaming Dexter - Jeff Lindsay
Life of Pi - Yann Martel
The Beach - Alex Garland
Lost Horizon - James Hilton
Around the World in 80 days - Jules Verne
I Am Legend - Richard Matheson
The Prestige - Christopher Priest


----------



## Abhinav Tripathi (Jan 11, 2013)

All stories of Sherlock Holmes by Arthur Conan Doyle.
1984 by George Orwell. (uncomparable book)


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 11, 2013)

ramakanta said:


> Alice in Wonderland - Charles Dickens


???!!!!


----------



## Allu Azad (Jan 16, 2013)

*Mortal Fear - Greg Iles*


----------



## Anorion (Jan 16, 2013)

Charles Lutwidge better known as Lewis Carroll

some classics that got missed
The Good Earth
and The Merry Adventures of Robin Hood ... this one is really old english


----------



## Flash (Jan 16, 2013)

Zapp: The Squirrel Who Wanted To Fly by Rachit Kinger - Reviews, Discussion, Bookclubs, Lists 

It's a small book of just 80 pages, and tells the story of 'How zapp (the protagonist, squirrel) travels across the hurdles he faces, to find and experience new frontiers beyond the horizon.Very suitable for bed-time story telling to children, to teach them 'Its the mind, that makes us to accept the defeat and not the body' & 'Whatever happens, go on' stuff of things.

But don't come to the conclusion that it's only for children..


----------



## CyberKID (Jan 17, 2013)

Have bought this book: *Heights of Madness: One Woman's Journey in Pursuit of a Secret War* By Myra MacDonald


Spoiler



HEIGHTS OF MADNESS—ONE WOMAN`S JOURNEY IN PURSUIT OF A SECRET WAR
BY
MYRA MACDONALD
RUPA
PAGES: 242; RS. 395
Sitting by the fireside, sipping Old Monk, veterans of Siachen on both sides still exchange exaggerated memories of its maddening heights, where battle heroics become rare feats of mountaineering and the elements are the ultimate arbiters of victory and defeat. What reverberates from the backslapping is regimental honour, pride and the art and skills of high-altitude soldiering. 


A Pakistani general says: "India can withdraw a thousand miles and still be India. We can’t afford to withdraw an inch."    


Reconciling some of those conflicting accounts of Siachen and adding history to descriptions of battle, Myra MacDonald presents the aptly-titled Heights of Madness in a rivetingly readable way.
Stories about Siachen, the highest battlefield in the world, are legendary, some ironic. Soldiers testing their manhood to impress girlfriends often become impotent, the only colour is white and the enemy isn't Pakistan but the weather gods. Occasional skirmishes and artillery barrages tinge the white with streaks of red. Dementia is frequently induced by the obsession of not losing an inch of ground, but securing more, the higher the better, the sky being the limit.

MacDonald recalls a Pakistani general saying: "India can withdraw a thousand miles and still be India. We can't afford to withdraw an inch." An Indian general recently said: "We should agree to vacate Siachen, provided Pakistan deploys an infantry brigade there". And MacDonald recounts how a Pakistani general had second thoughts. "We should not have reacted to 1984 and let the Indians stay on the passes". In other words, let the Indians stew in their own juice.

The absurdity of this military enterprise began in the 1970s with "cartographic aggression" by Pakistan-sponsored mountaineering expeditions into the Siachen glacier. In a race for the passes, India pre-empted Pakistan in occupying them, triggering off the cold war in the summer of '84. Lt Gen M.L. Chibber, the architect of Operation Meghdoot, told MacDonald that the operation was authorised to prevent a repeat of Aksai Chin, when in 1957 the Chinese secretly built a road in that area, presenting India with a fait accompli which led to war.

The culprits of Siachen are the cartographers. The original sin was committed in 1949 by them in Karachi while drawing the Cease Fire Line (CFL). They ended it at NJ 9842 and vaguely added: "thence north to the Glaciers". Surprisingly, this was not corrected in 1972 when the CFL was converted into the LOC. We live by the errors of the past. So the madness continued, clocking a quarter century, with the conflict escalating and spreading to the adjoining Kargil heights—Pakistan avenging Siachen.

MacDonald describes epic accounts of real and imaginary battles fought on a combination of altitude-induced madness and military discipline, scaling unimaginable heights of courage and bravery. Veterans emphasise the crux of victory and success in Siachen is holding out. And, as MacDonald says, "not losing an inch of ground because recapturing a post is virtually impossible". The sole exception is Bana Singh's conquest of Pakistan's Quaid post at 21,000 feet.

MacDonald gives the Pakistani and Indian versions of the Bana assault, both chilling. After two assault teams were beaten back, Bana and four others led the final charge, surprising the enemy but fighting for every inch, using bombs, bullets, hands and bayonets. MacDonald grilled Bana on how he reached the top. "You don't think. This is the whole point about the army. You never think. You obey orders. You have to complete your mission," he said coldly.

The revenge for the loss of Quaid was inevitable. And Operation Quaidat "would become the nastiest battle so far on Siachen". The plan was a mix of James Bond and Arnold Schwarzenegger. MacDonald says: "It had to be done as the symbolism of military prowess mattered more than victory".

The book does not provide a strategic evaluation or a cost-benefit analysis. It tells stories of Indian and Pakistani soldiers and the mindless battles they fought in defending ground where "not a blade of grass grows". Jawaharlal Nehru used these words about Aksai Chin. But, lost in idealism, he did not prepare the army for war. MacDonald's Siachen is "a place where even the Gods came to find peace", where one learnt humility and the cold truth: that mountains are the ultimate winners in this war.



Once, I complete it, will let you guys know exactly whether it's a good read or not, but, going by the topic covered by it, I thought, it was good, so bought it.


----------



## Krow (Jan 19, 2013)

I'm hooked to Wheel of time series by Robert Jordan. Read the first two books. If anyone has book 3 onwards, please let me know if you want to lend/donate/sell.


----------



## DDIF (Jan 19, 2013)

Krow said:


> I'm hooked to Wheel of time series by Robert Jordan. Read the first two books. If anyone has book 3 onwards, please let me know if you want to lend/donate/sell.



Hmmmm indeed a great series. Re-reading it, on third book. This one is not for light readers, vastly detailed and great world and large character space tend to turn some people away but believe me, if you reach book five, you are really hooked. I have all the books in the series. I will lend you. PM me.


----------



## Krow (Jan 19, 2013)

PM sent.


----------



## Anorion (Feb 9, 2013)

gonna type out some text that appealed to me 



> Those same cynics regarded the whole of the Virtual Network - cyberspace, the metaverse, or whatever you like to call it - to be scarcely more real than a dream. They thought of the Network's multilevel grid of broad avenues and narrow streets, its geometric constructs and public spaces, as nothing more than the computer generated images filling the visor screens they had strapped arounbd their heads to eclipse their view of the real world. A tool to be used like Stock Watch, or disposable entertainment like satellite TV.
> But to Tech the Network was more than that. It was a brave new world, crammed with awesome vehicles, fantastic sights, and endless opportunities. It was an environment more gripping than the real world, governed by its own rules and requirements, and demanding dexterity, cleverness, and skill on the part of all those who took it seriously.



Web Warriors : Memories End by James Luceno


----------



## hellscream666 (Feb 12, 2013)

The short stories of Roald Dahl.....a bit dark a bit macabre .. .mostly just fun


----------



## Krow (Feb 13, 2013)

Finished Wheel of Time book 4. Gripping story, but a little repetitive now. Some characters always do the same things, no such thing as changing habits, eh?


----------



## Allu Azad (Feb 13, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> *Mortal Fear - Greg Iles*



Completed this at last . 8/10


----------



## DDIF (Feb 17, 2013)

Krow said:


> Finished Wheel of Time book 4. Gripping story, but a little repetitive now. Some characters always do the same things, no such thing as changing habits, eh?



But this indeed is gripping, I told you that there are sometimes when you feel bored, like Rand cutting the links always. But this is a good enough read, I myself am at fifth book, going twice through the series.


----------



## tkin (Feb 17, 2013)

*Must Not Read Book:*

*The Immortals of Meluha*

Oh my gawd, this book is pathetic, I am ready to overlook the shallow story but the language is beyond pathetic, feels as if written by a teenage girl, the author has no literally skills at all, he uses phrases like "Bloody hell", didn't knew in 2000BC that phrase existed, also stuff like "Say Yes, dammit(not even damn it)" or "Bull$hit," I mean come on, this is about ancient india, be a little bit respectful, also in one place he used "umm," trademark chick novel language, this feels like a chick novel, even harry potter books had better languages than this, wasted money 

Even R. K. Narayanan's books have better language


----------



## Anorion (Feb 17, 2013)

oh yeah immortals of meluha and secret of the nagas.... totally avoid, chetan bhagat has better language
read 7 secrets of shiva instead


----------



## tkin (Feb 17, 2013)

Anorion said:


> oh yeah immortals of meluha and secret of the nagas.... totally avoid, chetan bhagat has better language
> read *7 secrets of shiva instead*


Will order that asap, I love mythological books.



Anorion said:


> oh yeah immortals of meluha and secret of the nagas.... totally avoid, chetan bhagat has better language
> read *7 secrets of shiva instead*


Will order that asap, I love mythological books.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 17, 2013)

i don't now about others but i never feel the need to read any mythological book after watching/reading ramayan,mahabharat & other mythological stories/shows(of the old times not the recent/new ones/last 10-12 years).


----------



## tkin (Feb 17, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> i don't now about others but i never feel the need to read any mythological book after watching/reading ramayan,mahabharat & other mythological stories/shows(of the old times not the recent/new ones/last 10-12 years).


I don't agree, I am a avid follower of Hindu Mythology, but at times fantasy books help to get away from the facts and dip into imagination.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 17, 2013)

^^i only meant mythological books(indian or foreign).i have read lord of the rings & i consider it fantasy not mythology.


----------



## tkin (Feb 17, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> ^^i only meant mythological books(indian or foreign).i have read lord of the rings & i consider it fantasy not mythology.


I also refer to mythological fantasy, have you watched Ramayana: The Legend of Prince Ram? Its a japanese anime made with Indian collaboration, its the best Ramayana portrayal I had ever seen, much better than the old TV shows of 90s.

PS: Can't find it anywhere on web, looks like I'll have to import if could 

EDIT: Found it in FK, ordering now.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 17, 2013)

how could i have not seen it?amrish puri voiced raavan in this movie & did it very well.

P.S.btw there is a 1.40gb file with hindi audio of this movie.


----------



## tkin (Feb 17, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> how could i have not seen it?amrish puri voiced raavan in this movie & did it very well.
> 
> P.S.btw there is a 1.40gb file with hindi audio of this movie.


Hate hindi audio, gonna order COD from FK tonight.

PS: This guy deserves a medal, perfect description of Meluha, anyone want to buy this book from me? 
*i.imgur.com/w5wtcHw.png


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 17, 2013)

Le me reading Meluha before Exam... 

Le Gandalf the Gray : "Youuuuuuuu SHalllll  NOTTTT PAASSSS"


----------



## tkin (Feb 17, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> Le me reading Meluha before Exam...
> 
> Le Gandalf the Gray : "Youuuuuuuu SHalllll  NOTTTT PAASSSS"


In my case it was Jack Reacher novels and Jim Corbett, nearly failed in Accountancy(trial balance)


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 18, 2013)

tkin, could you tell me how old are u..
:S
I bet my parents, that absolutely no one of my age generation would be interested in Ramayana and Mahabharata.. basically Indian mythology..
Seems like i was wrong


----------



## tkin (Feb 18, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> tkin, could you tell me how old are u..
> :S
> I bet my parents, that absolutely no one of my age generation would be interested in Ramayana and Mahabharata.. basically Indian mythology..
> Seems like i was wrong


Bleh, I had been digging Hindu Mythology forever, and not just kiddie stuff, coloring books, the entire texts


----------



## sggupta95 (Feb 19, 2013)

tkin said:


> *Must Not Read Book:*
> 
> *The Immortals of Meluha*
> 
> ...



why are you uttering Harry Potter in the same space as this book?
on the book,i agree that the book is bad.but i don't think it's that bad.IMO it was meh,okay for timepass.considering it's coming from an indian author,i'd say okay.
edit:is it just me,or are there problems with the forum posting?there are font,color,bold and other options???


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm not bragging but if you really like Hindu mythology try reading the various "Puran"

I've read (at times actually read but momst of the time my grand-mom used to read I used to listen) Brahma-Vaivatra puran and Vishnu puran.

I would say every kid should listen to its stories. So vivid in imagination, drama and various characters.


----------



## tkin (Feb 19, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> I'm not bragging but if you really like Hindu mythology try reading the various "Puran"
> 
> I've read (at times actually read but momst of the time my grand-mom used to read I used to listen) Brahma-Vaivatra puran and Vishnu puran.
> 
> I would say every kid should listen to its stories. So vivid in imagination, drama and various characters.


Read a few of them, but they are a bit hard to get now a days.



sggupta95 said:


> why are you uttering Harry Potter in the same space as this book?
> on the book,i agree that the book is bad.but i don't think it's that bad.IMO it was meh,okay for timepass.considering it's coming from an indian author,i'd say okay.
> edit:is it just me,or are there problems with the forum posting?there are font,color,bold and other options???


The forum is experiencing some major bugs and it seems no one can fix them, welcomes to formatting hell, insert bbcodes manually.


----------



## jackal_79 (Mar 2, 2013)

Read the racketeer by john grisham. Very good book.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 2, 2013)

once god sent a sheep to give a message to mankind. the message was, that "I will promise you that you men will eat once in three days." The sheep dilly-dallied on the way, taking it's own sweet time. So god sent a bull, with the same message. the bull totally messed up, and delivered the message as "I will promise you that you men will eat three times a day." Now even god could not break a promise he had made, although it was by a faulty messenger, so he made it true. he made the bull toil in the fields so man could grow food. 

can be a myth from anywhere in the world, mythology does not exist in text at all.

gameworld series by samit basu is better than banker/amish/that scifi ganesha book


----------



## Chetan1991 (Mar 2, 2013)

*All James Bond Novels* (14) by Ian Fleming
*All Sherlock Holmes Novels + Short Stories* by Sir Arthur Conan Doyle
*"Space Odyssey" series* by Arthur C. Clarke
*Harry Potter Series* by J.K. Rowling
*Surely You're Joking Mr. Feynman* by Richard P. Feynman
*The Alchemist* by Paulo Coehlo
*Five weeks in a Balloon* by Jules Verne (hilarious)
*Around the world in 80 Days* by Jules Verne


----------



## jackal_79 (Mar 2, 2013)

Chetan1991 said:


> *All James Bond Novels* (14) by Ian Fleming
> *All Sherlock Holmes Novels + Short Stories* by Sir Arthur Conan Doyle
> *"Space Odyssey" series* by Arthur C. Clarke
> *Harry Potter Series* by J.K. Rowling
> ...



You missed out
 Mysterious Island & 20,000 leagues under the sea by Jules Verne


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 4, 2013)

After the world famous book "Devotion of suspect X" by Keigo Higashino, he brings us a new brain twister...*"Salvation of a saint"*
*2.bp.blogspot.com/-jEmyzzxlUu4/UNuINGG1WuI/AAAAAAAAEqY/EjDTB7MPZIs/s1600/Salvation%2Bof%2Ba%2Bsaint.jpg

During the course of literature every mystery writer has tried to write a novel on the "perfect crime", some succeeded and some failed. But I would give Keigo Higashino full marks here. After completing the book if you go backwards you would find a very easy process being told in a complex manner. But, during the read in no way you would ever get bore or feel cheated.

My verdict, read this one. 
After Agatha Christie if anyone made you feel for the characters, its him...


----------



## Skyh3ck (Mar 15, 2013)

Immortalas of Meluha is a Fiction, and it is the first book by the author, so give him some space, why Shiva Triology is popular is because no one earlier has experiemented with Hindu litreture which i think is overdue, and the book came at right time, the english reader base in india is increasing and the author being a MBA now how to sell more books.

I agree the language is pathetic, and lot of words are not used properly, but let the author give a life -------- its his first try, he will learn how to write, it does not mean the book is waste, its good for time pass.

And yes, if you really like fantasy, monsters, secrets, read Puranas, because all over the world inspiration for good books are purans only, you can find it in Geeta Press stores quite cheap,

also read Michel Danino books,  The Lost River its a good read


----------



## Inceptionist (Mar 15, 2013)

jackal_79 said:


> You missed out
> Mysterious Island & 20,000 leagues under the sea by Jules Verne



I'd say, go through as many JV books as possible.
That man is grandpa of Sci-Fi literature.  



SuperH3art said:


> Immortalas of Meluha is a Fiction, and it is  the first book by the author, so give him some space, why Shiva Triology  is popular is because no one earlier has experiemented with Hindu  litreture which i think is overdue, and the book came at right time, the  english reader base in india is increasing and the author being a MBA  now how to sell more books.
> 
> I agree the language is pathetic, and lot of words are not used  properly, but let the author give a life -------- its his first try, he  will learn how to write, it does not mean the book is waste, its good  for time pass.
> 
> And yes, if you really like fantasy, monsters, secrets, read Puranas,  because all over the world inspiration for good books are purans only,  you can find it in Geeta Press stores quite cheap,




Seconded.
And you won't find the answers at the end of each book. All three books move the story forward.


----------



## Sudh4r (Mar 15, 2013)

^ As far as Shiva Trilogy is concerned, I loved the concept. Showing GOD'S as normal person, it's was different. 
Now reading The Oath of the Vayuputras, 240 pages to go.


----------



## KDroid (Mar 15, 2013)

Finished reading *Our Moon has Blood Clots: The Exodus of the Kashmiri Pandits *by *Rahul Pandita
*
Saddening Story. Quite revealing.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 15, 2013)

it does not show god as a normal person, it shows god as a lecher 
normally would expect the guy to learn to write before he "writes" a novel 
100% of the people buying those books are doing it only because of the cover


----------



## KDroid (Mar 15, 2013)

^^ It has been quite successful.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Mar 16, 2013)

well,

100% people are buying the books only looking at cover ?

i dont get it, and the people still give positive review about the book and series, come on its just a fiction, like it or not, its currently selling very well, 

but again its a personal view how we take things,

when i started reading it, i did not like the language, but then i just ignored the mythology and all religious aspect, its a good concept


----------



## Krow (Mar 17, 2013)

Finished the 14-book Wheel of Time series. Ending was not that great. Hats off to Brandon Sanderson for doing a better job than Jordan. He really made Mat Cauthon an extremely funny character.


----------



## Allu Azad (May 5, 2013)

*Dork: The Incredible Adventures of Robin ‘Einstein' Varghese *_by Sidin Vadukut
_



.A nice and interesting read . Should read the rest in the trilogy .


----------



## Inceptionist (May 5, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> *Dork: The Incredible Adventures of Robin ‘Einstein' Varghese *_by Sidin Vadukut
> _
> 
> 
> ...



Is third one out?


----------



## rhitwick (May 5, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> *Dork: The Incredible Adventures of Robin ‘Einstein' Varghese *_by Sidin Vadukut
> _
> 
> .A nice and interesting read . Should read the rest in the trilogy .





Inceptionist said:


> Is third one out?



The third one is out long ago, I'm reading now.

The first one is very good compared his later installments. I found the climax of the first one a bit cheesy. 
b/w he's available at twitter and very responsive to fan tweets.


----------



## Allu Azad (May 7, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> I found the climax of the first one a bit cheesy.



True That . I thought the ending was tooooo much !


----------



## jackal_79 (May 13, 2013)

11.22.63 by Stephen King. Good book!


----------



## rohan_mhtr (May 17, 2013)

Was in a mood to read some good indian  romantic novels , finished 2 states then read I too had a love story by Ravindra Singh . Felt really sad after reading it . I didnt eat anything for a day , so i thaught an erotic novel would cheer me up hence started reading Fifty shades of grey , i must admit it the most dumbest novel i have read , whats all the hype about , the Girl has an orgasm just because the boy touches her , WTF ?


----------



## rhitwick (May 25, 2013)

*www.timeslive.co.za/incoming/2013/02/21/infernocomp.jpg/RESIZED/Small/InfernoComp.jpg

Pre-booked the book at Flipkart. Ha paid 510/-

The book released on 14th May and I received on 17th may. Finished reading it today noon.

This is a Robert Langdon novel, those who have read Dan Brown previous know who Robert Langdon is. So the theme is pretty much same but the start and set-up this time is different.
The start is very much interesting which I must give credit to Dan Brown. Most famous books suffer from a shaky start but Dan Brown has mastered the art of a perfect start. The book though loses steam in the mid, I was getting at times bored with unnecessary info (at times vivid description of some structures) which had no impact on story or whatsoever. I know, in a Robert Langdon novel such descriptions are most important but believe me in this book few such things are irrelevant to the story.

The story picks up at the climax though. When I finished the book, I got a satisfactory feeling. But, the more time passes I'm starting to miss the book. I think this is sign of a good book which stays with you even when you've finished reading it.

If you are aware about Dan Brown's style, its a must read for you. And, its obviously better than *"The Lost Symbol"*


----------



## sling-shot (May 28, 2013)

rohan_mhtr said:


> Was in a mood to read some good indian  romantic novels , finished 2 states then read I too had a love story by Ravindra Singh . Felt really sad after reading it . I didnt eat anything for a day , so i thaught an erotic novel would cheer me up hence started reading Fifty shades of grey , i must admit it the most dumbest novel i have read , whats all the hype about , the Girl has an orgasm just because the boy touches her , WTF ?



Please note that it began life as FAN fiction of the TWILIGHT series


----------



## KDroid (May 29, 2013)

Ordered Inferno for 375 on Flipkart yesterday


----------



## mastervk (May 31, 2013)

Finished fifty shades of grey and it is worst book I have ever read. Some times it was torture to read it but I endured thinking it might get better.. Even sex scenes are not good. Twilight was at least interesting and much better read.. Would not recommend any body to read it even for BDSM.. 

Currently reading book ten of dresden series.. Next series will be either Jim Butcher  codex series or malazon series...


----------



## DDIF (May 31, 2013)

mastervk said:


> Currently reading book ten of dresden series.. Next series will be either Jim Butcher  codex series or malazon series...


Have you tried Dresden Files Series (Jim Butcher) or The Legend of Drizzt?


----------



## jackal_79 (May 31, 2013)

Has anyone read the new Dan Brown book yet? How is it?


----------



## rhitwick (May 31, 2013)

jackal_79 said:


> Has anyone read the new Dan Brown book yet? How is it?


This,


rhitwick said:


> *www.timeslive.co.za/incoming/2013/02/21/infernocomp.jpg/RESIZED/Small/InfernoComp.jpg
> 
> Pre-booked the book at Flipkart. Ha paid 510/-
> 
> ...


----------



## Anorion (May 31, 2013)

^
what is diff about the first chapter, no one gets killed in a spectacular way? 
stopped reading after da vinci code, and few pages of lost symbol. if you have read digital fortress, is this better than that?


----------



## rhitwick (May 31, 2013)

Anorion said:


> ^
> what is diff about the first chapter, no one gets killed in a spectacular way?
> stopped reading after da vinci code, and few pages of lost symbol. if you have read digital fortress, is this better than that?



There are three deaths in this book. One happens in your presence other two happens in the past.

Can't compare it with Digital Fortress, that was a sci-fi thriller but this is one falls exactly what Langdon is famous of doing. Read symbols and uncover truth behind them. More history oriented.


----------



## Anorion (May 31, 2013)

dan brown trolled all his readers in da vinci code 
the prologue "All descriptions of artwork, architecture, documents, and secret rituals in this novel are accurate." comes after the dedication, which makes it all fiction. all of it is.
the buildings are not located where they are in the book, the paintings are not in the places mentioned in the book. all the connections are fiction too. it's just a manufactured conspiracy, made plausible by references to made up historic things that are presented as "fact". start of the book, Les Dossiers Secrets, was a straight out forgery. 

only problem is that he markets it as the truth, if he just said it was fiction it would be much better, but then all those connections would not have too much meaning.

still, for sake of digital fortress and deception point, gonna read this one too


----------



## rhitwick (May 31, 2013)

Anorion said:


> dan brown trolled all his readers in da vinci code
> the prologue "All descriptions of artwork, architecture, documents, and secret rituals in this novel are accurate." comes after the dedication, which makes it all fiction. all of it is.
> the buildings are not located where they are in the book, the paintings are not in the places mentioned in the book. all the connections are fiction too. it's just a manufactured conspiracy, made plausible by references to made up historic things that are presented as "fact". start of the book, Les Dossiers Secrets, was a straight out forgery.
> 
> ...


Reading this far I would not recommend this to you. But, I know you liked "State of Fear", so you should read this one too. But comparing with "State of Fear" its a boring book.

If put his books in order of best to worst,
Angels and Demons>Da Vinci Code>Deception Point>Digital Fortress>Inferno>The lost symbol


----------



## mastervk (Jun 3, 2013)

ManiDhillon said:


> Have you tried Dresden Files Series (Jim Butcher) or The Legend of Drizzt?



Yes reading Dresden files by Jim Butcher currently. It is a light read and I generally finish the book in few days and has all elements of magic..


----------



## darkv0id (Jun 14, 2013)

Just finished The Last Wish by Andrzej Sapkowski. Went in with a lot of skepticism, and emerged as a fan. I haven't read a great deal of fantasy, but this book is the closest I have found to the "A Song of Ice and Fire" series, at least in terms of the morally ambiguous worlds and grey characters. 

P.S. To the gamers of TDF: if you are planning to start with The Witcher series, consider reading the Last Wish (and the other Witcher books) first. There is a great deal of world building and character development in the novels.


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 14, 2013)

Reading the book *how to go from where you are to where you want to be.* Such an amazing book. One of the best I read.


----------



## Anorion (Jun 14, 2013)

For fans of Tolkein,

The world of Tolkein, mythological sources of the Lord of the Rings by David Day

Pretty self explanatory, some of the comparisons made : 
Numenor - Atlantis
Shire - west midlands
Hobitton - birmingham
Rivendell - oxford
Quenya - greek, sindarin - latin
Lindon, lune - wales, cornwall
Dunedain - roman empire/ carolingian empire 
Elves - hebrews
Undying lands - promised land
Umbar - carthage
Arnor - rome
Gondor - byzantium
Arthedain- italy
Rhudaur - germany
Cardolan - france
Rhovanion - germani
Rohan - goths, lombards
Mordor - black sea 
Minas tirith - constantinople 
Anduin - bosphorus 
Pelargir - troy
Harad - spain, africa
Aragorn - charlemagne 
Southorns - Saracens
Lothlorien - Celts 

Not in the book but guessing mirkwood is the black forest


Tales Before Tolkien: The Roots of Modern Fantasy by Douglas A Anderson, gives a taste of what fantasy was like before Tolkein came along and changed the genre forever


----------



## mastervk (Jul 9, 2013)

Finished changes by Jim Butcher. .reading wise men fear book 2 of kingkiller chronicle.


----------



## DDIF (Jul 9, 2013)

mastervk said:


> Finished changes by Jim Butcher. .reading wise men fear book 2 of kingkiller chronicle.



Wow, I finished Wise Man's Fear yesterday. Good enough book.
Now reading Hunted (The Iron Druid Chronicles #6) by Kevin Hearne.


----------



## jackal_79 (Jul 10, 2013)

Can anyone suggest some great western novels?


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 10, 2013)

*Treasure Island* by Stevenson
*The Parasite* by Conan Doyle

Going to start* The Infatuations* by Javier Marias .


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 10, 2013)

Suggest some dark Fantasy/SciFi novels ?
Ive found out some that look interesting
the way of shadows (and it's sequels)
Dune
The painted man(and it's sequels)
Which one among these should i start first.. any other suggestions ?


----------



## mastervk (Jul 10, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> Suggest some dark Fantasy/SciFi novels ?
> Ive found out some that look interesting
> the way of shadows (and it's sequels)
> Dune
> ...



For fantasy try game of throne series of you have not read it.. Mistborn series, black company series, tiagna, dark tower series, blade itself all are very good 
For science fiction try foundation series, ender series, hyperion series...


----------



## Krow (Jul 10, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> Suggest some dark Fantasy/SciFi novels ?
> Ive found out some that look interesting
> the way of shadows (and it's sequels)
> Dune
> ...



Dune is an excellent book, although it is shallow. Not worth reading any of its sequels. Just stick to book one. The content wasn't that great now that I think about it, but it is an excellent one-time read.

For fantasy, Lord of the Rings is best. Dark fantasy, try Malazan Book of the Fallen. It's a 10-book epic, much better than game of thrones or wheel of time according to many readers. I'm going to start book 1- gardens of the moon.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 10, 2013)

dark fantasy/sci-fi - read anything by Moorcock, Fortress of the Pearl, Dancers at the end of Time, and Eternal Champion series (best are Earl Aubec, Von Bek and Corum)

then there is Dark Alchemy, collection of short stories by many top fantasy authors, including Neil Gaiman and Eoin Colfer 

Midway through Mafia Queens of Mumbai by Hussain Zaidi (Black Friday). Its non-fiction but reads like a very good story.


----------



## DDIF (Jul 10, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> Suggest some dark Fantasy/SciFi novels ?
> Ive found out some that look interesting
> the way of shadows (and it's sequels)
> Dune
> ...


Which painted man are you talking about? If it's fantasy I think you are talking about *The Warded Man* by Peter V. Brett, if I were you I would stay away from this book, too many loopholes and cliches.
I don't say that this is not enjoyable but I tend to skip these kind of books.
Try *Homeland* by R. A. Salvatore and its sequels. You can also go along with The Wheel of Time series starting by *The Eye of World* (Robert Jordan) but I must tell you that book no 7 - 10 are such a drag in the series that you would want to kill yourself. But it's quite a good series if you like Tolkien.
Then there is *Assassin's Apprentice* (Robin Hobb) and it's sequels, they are really great books. I've read and heard a lots of good things about *The Crown Conspiracy* by Michael J. Sullivan form my friends but I havent' read it yet, but I will start this tomorrow.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 27, 2013)

Guys any good thriller novel on the lines of sidney sheldon, with some good english ? It should be gluing. How's Dan brown's books?


----------



## n_iceman (Jul 27, 2013)

Dan brown is really good in my opinion. Read angels and demons first. Then read da vinci code. Both are brilliant!


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 27, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> Guys any good thriller novel on the lines of sidney sheldon, with some good english ? It should be gluing. How's Dan brown's books?



Try Digital Fortress and Angels and Demons . 

You can also check out Dean Koontz' books . Especially The Door to December .


----------



## ashs1 (Jul 27, 2013)

MY favourite author is easily John Grisham ! His books "Time to kill" & Pelican Brief" were my favourite. !!
Most of his characters/plot revolve around Laws/Lawyers & hence, His attention to detail is flawless !!

Other favourite authors are robin cook, sidney sheldon, J.K. Rowling ( only for HP ), Chetan Bhagat, Dan Brown & Michael Crichton. 

atm, i am reading the Mahabharat & ramayan - rewritten by C.rajagopalachari .
He has written it Beautifully ( but loads of spoilers in between )


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 27, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> Try Digital Fortress and Angels and Demons .
> 
> You can also check out Dean Koontz' books . Especially The Door to December .



Thanks, will try to buy all three


----------



## jackal_79 (Jul 28, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> Thanks, will try to buy all three



Try Robert Ludlum


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 29, 2013)

For all you non fiction people out there, try out "Outwitting the devil" by the personal improvement guru Napoleon Hill. If you leave out the shaky start the interview with the devil is pretty nicely done and is quite thought provoking.


----------



## jackal_79 (Jul 30, 2013)

People who like war novels should definitely read HMS Ulysses & South by Java Head by Alistair MacLean. A must read.


----------



## jackal_79 (Aug 5, 2013)

Can anyone suggest some good detective novels like that of agatha Christie or Arthur Conan Doyle?. No serial killer stuff though.


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 5, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> Thanks, will try to buy all three



I have read Digital Fortress, Deception Point, A&D, DaVinciCode.. (Scores of 10 would be 8.5, 8, 9.5, 7.5)
Also try Doomsday Conspiracy by sindney sheldon(8.5/10)


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 5, 2013)

jackal_79 said:


> Can anyone suggest some good detective novels like that of agatha Christie or Arthur Conan Doyle?. No serial killer stuff though.



Try out 'the devotion of suspect x' it's by a japanese author and the plot is pretty good. Sort of like Deathnote (an anime that you must see if you haven't)


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 6, 2013)

Would reading Bourne novels be a good idea ?? (Coz I have watched the movie so already know story & no suspense left..)

Are Khaled Hosseini's works good??


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 6, 2013)

Chaitanya said:


> I have read Digital Fortress, Deception Point, A&D, DaVinciCode.. (Scores of 10 would be 8.5, 8, 9.5, 7.5)
> Also try Doomsday Conspiracy by sindney sheldon(8.5/10)



Have already read doomsday conspiracy, enjoyed it thoroughly. The suspense-glue in Sidney's books is amazing. Have also read tomorrow never comes, it was even better.
I don't like the types of Davinci code. Haven't read it, but saying from whatever I have heard about it. Digital fortress is currently my first priority, have read so many criticism by techies of it. So have to read. My all time fav is The Alchemist, still searching for something similar.


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 9, 2013)

Chaitanya said:


> Would reading Bourne novels be a good idea ?? (Coz I have watched the movie so already know story & no suspense left..)
> 
> Are Khaled Hosseini's works good??


----------



## Krow (Aug 10, 2013)

Kite Runner is very good, but depressing. I like it a lot.


----------



## theterminator (Aug 10, 2013)

ashs1 said:


> MY favourite author is easily John Grisham ! His books "Time to kill" & Pelican Brief" were my favourite. !!
> Most of his characters/plot revolve around Laws/Lawyers & hence, His attention to detail is flawless !!
> 
> Other favourite authors are robin cook, sidney sheldon, J.K. Rowling ( only for HP ), Chetan Bhagat, Dan Brown & Michael Crichton.
> ...



John Grisham is my favourite too. Although I have read only one novel of his 'The Innocent Man' which is his only non-fiction work but it impressed me a lot. Will read his other works too. 
It has taken me 1 year to read a major portion of Angels & Demons because I cannot finish a paragraph without looking at the dictionary approx 5 times.


----------



## sling-shot (Aug 11, 2013)

The Partner was another work of John Grisham that impressed me.


----------



## jackal_79 (Aug 11, 2013)

Has anyone read Ramayana series by ashok banker?. How is it?


----------



## Anorion (Aug 11, 2013)

^ok, anyone who appreciates it can write it better, just like the amish books
Check out jaya illustrated retelling mahabharata


----------



## Nue (Aug 26, 2013)

Chaitanya said:


> Are Khaled Hosseini's works good??



Yes, indeed. But his works includes very tragic themes and tend to have a very strong emotional impact. So if you don't like that sort of stuff then you shouldn't bother. Still, if you're interested, I'd recommend A Thousand Splendid Suns. Be ready for some feels, though. 

If anyone enjoys Legal Thrillers, I highly recommend John Grisham.


----------



## Allu Azad (Aug 26, 2013)

Finished reading Master of the Game by Sidney Sheldon .

Each character has a story worth a separate book .


----------



## Chetan1991 (Aug 26, 2013)

Read Alfred Bester's "The demolished man" and "The stars my destination." Unique books with whacky futures. Liked "The stars my destination" more.


----------



## Neo (Sep 3, 2013)

Where can shiva's trilogy be bought for the cheapest? Its quite expensive where ever i saw it.


----------



## Nue (Sep 4, 2013)

Neo said:


> Where can shiva's trilogy be bought for the cheapest? Its quite expensive where ever i saw it.


It's available for 450 on Homeshop18. Not really a bad deal, imho.


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Sep 6, 2013)

Alex Hailey.. Roots. Its a novel about a african kidnapped and turned into slave in a distant land. The thing to get from the novel is not the routine slave tory or the plight of african americans.. but the human emotions and the way in wich innocence is poisoned by intelligence.


----------



## jackal_79 (Sep 7, 2013)

Can I get some recommendations for good Indian fiction writers?


----------



## Anorion (Sep 7, 2013)

^Samit Basu, Ruskin Bond, R K narayan, Manohar Malgonkar


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 7, 2013)

Currently reading "The Stand" by Stephen King .


----------



## sling-shot (Sep 7, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> Currently reading "The Stand" by Stephen King .



Oh I lost my mind reading that book. Too long


----------



## Anorion (Sep 8, 2013)

Bhargav Simha said:


> Alex Hailey.. Roots. Its a novel about a african kidnapped and turned into slave in a distant land. The thing to get from the novel is not the routine slave tory or the plight of african americans.. but the human emotions and the way in wich innocence is poisoned by intelligence.


Wow have to reread, never got that angle. My copy spells it as Alex Haley. Remember it was about 5-6 generations.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 11, 2013)

Got three books today! 

1) *Autobiography of Saina Nehwal *by her.

2) *The Partner *by *John Grisham*

3) *Master of the Game *By *Sidney Sheldon*

*i.imgur.com/uOU4cR1.jpg



Allu Azad said:


> Finished reading Master of the Game by Sidney Sheldon .
> 
> Each character has a story worth a separate book .



Thanks, I got one after your recommendation! 

I hope I like it or you're gonna be in trouble


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 12, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> Thanks, I got one after your recommendation!
> 
> I hope I like it or you're gonna be in trouble




Actually this was my first Sidney Sheldon book . I haven't read any other , so I don't know what you are expecting from it


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 12, 2013)

Guys recently started reading books. Can someone suggest some good Fiction and Self Help Books?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 12, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> Actually this was my first Sidney Sheldon book . I haven't read any other , so I don't know what you are expecting from it



This will be my third of Sidney.


----------



## jackal_79 (Sep 14, 2013)

Has anyone read Long way down by Ewan Mcgregor, Boorman ? How is it?


----------



## jackal_79 (Sep 17, 2013)

The devotion of suspect x by keigo higashino


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 17, 2013)

jackal_79 said:


> The devotion of suspect x by keigo higashino



If you've liked this, try "The Salvation of a Saint" by same author. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## jackal_79 (Sep 18, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> If you've liked this, try "The Salvation of a Saint" by same author. You won't be disappointed.



Planning to read it next


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 19, 2013)

Is this thread primarily to share what people read or also help other folks by suggesting some good books to read?


----------



## jackal_79 (Sep 19, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Is this thread primarily to share what people read or also help other folks by suggesting some good books to read?



Yes !


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 30, 2013)

*www.pacificdreams.org/images/books/naoko-large.jpg

*Naoko by Keigo Higashino*

I was impressed by his book "Devotion of suspect X" and really liked the next "Salvation of a saint" and since then started looking for his other works. Found 'naoko' is the only book available in english translation.

*Concept:* 


> An everyman, Heisuke works hard at a factory job to provide for his wife, Naoko, and young daughter, Monami. He takes pleasure from the small things, like breakfast with both of them after a night shift. His placid life is rocked when, looking up from his microwave dinner one evening, he realizes the TV news that he wasn't paying attention to is reporting a catastrophic bus accident and the names of his loved ones.
> 
> When Monami finally wakes from a coma, she seems to think she's Naoko, who has died protecting her daughter. More disturbingly, the girl knows things only Naoko could know. The family life that resumes between the modest man and a companion who looks like his daughter bu seems like his dead wife is ticklish-funny until it begins hurtling toward a soul-shattering end.



The book can be found categorized under mystery or black-comedy but trust me when I say it is everything apart from those two.

Its basically a drama and has a very dark tone. At times you really need an open mind to accept what you are reading rather revolting from it.

Highly recommended.


----------



## sling-shot (Sep 30, 2013)

*The Hitman's Guide to Housecleaning* - _8/10_
By _*Hallgrímur Helgason*_

The Hitman's Guide to Housecleaning by Hallgrímur Helgason - Reviews, Discussion, Bookclubs, Lists

*d202m5krfqbpi5.cloudfront.net/books/1326908788l/12765769.jpg
*d202m5krfqbpi5.cloudfront.net/books/1326908788l/12765769.jpg


----------



## Faun (Oct 2, 2013)

suggest me books which i can read on kindle app. I got "a brief history of....." and "Metro 2033".


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Oct 7, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> *Naoko by Keigo Higashino*
> Highly recommended.







sling-shot said:


> The Hitman's Guide to Housecleaning by Hallgrímur Helgason - Reviews, Discussion, Bookclubs, Lists



More along the lines of this,

The Bourne Identity
*d202m5krfqbpi5.cloudfront.net/books/1335860740l/7869.jpg

A great read btw


----------



## ishan99 (Oct 17, 2013)

Welll here are some of my favourites Authors or Books
The Alchemist
I too had a love sotry
The Bourne Identity
Creepers
First Blood
Darren Shan ( Every single book )
Twilight ( Whole series, only books, movies euck )
Vampire Diaries
Agatha Christie
True Blood
Can love happen twice


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 19, 2013)

Finished The Painted Man, The Desert Spear and The Daylight War...
Those are worth reading


----------



## ishan99 (Oct 20, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> Finished The Painted Man, The Desert Spear and The Daylight War...
> Those are worth reading


Whats The Painted Man about.. i mean i read about it on internet but couldn't gather what was it about..
Can you please throw some light on this.....?


----------



## ishan99 (Oct 22, 2013)

Chaitanya said:


> Would reading Bourne novels be a good idea ?? (Coz I have watched the movie so already know story & no suspense left..)
> 
> Are Khaled Hosseini's works good??


Yeah bro u must try them.. i have also watched the movie for more than 10 times still i read the book and its terrific................
cant answer your second question because i have not heard of him... 



Neo said:


> Where can shiva's trilogy be bought for the cheapest? Its quite expensive where ever i saw it.


Flipkart.. it will cost you total of 700 for all three...


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Oct 22, 2013)

Chaitanya said:


> Would reading Bourne novels be a good idea ?? (Coz I have watched the movie so already know story & no suspense left..)



The movie is *never *equal to the book. That said, you'll learn more about Bourne in the book than you would in the movie(at least the first book)


----------



## sling-shot (Oct 22, 2013)

Although I do not remember this particular book/movie combo properly because both the movie and book are a bit long in the past for me to remember, in general I have observed that there is at least some noticeable difference between a book and its movie. Sometimes it is fun and some others it is irritating.


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Oct 22, 2013)

True, try watching LOTR then read the book


----------



## Anorion (Oct 22, 2013)

Rosemary's Baby... Movie is exactly like book, also better


----------



## ishan99 (Oct 23, 2013)

sling-shot said:


> Although I do not remember this particular book/movie combo properly because both the movie and book are a bit long in the past for me to remember, in general I have observed that there is at least some noticeable difference between a book and its movie. Sometimes it is fun and some others it is irritating.


Well taking into consideration that i read Harry Potter, Twilight and Darren Shan Vampire Saga and then watched their movies respectively, " irritating " is a serious understatement... All the 3 movie were TERRIBLE TERRIBLE TERRIBLE whereas their books.... AWESOME!!  
I'm sure you guys will agree...


----------



## Anorion (Oct 24, 2013)

^agree, except for twilight... Easier to get done with the movies rather than endure endless text about how hot guys are, or how icy their breath is and how cool their stares are. 
No country for old men is also a faithful adaptation. 
HP seven donno which part but when griffindor sword vanishes from gringotts, it actually explains huge plot hole in book. 
Slumdog millionaire was muuuch better than vikas swarup's q&a, although it was not exact (life of pi's protagonist was more like the original hero in q&a)
Movids dont need to be faithful, something like Legend of prince Ram totally scores when it re-interprets demons and sea monsters. Then there is Passion of the Christ which is explicitly too faithful.


----------



## ishan99 (Oct 24, 2013)

No bro.. Twilight movie was horrible..... just horrible


----------



## way2jatin (Jan 3, 2014)

*Re: Novels recommended by Digitians*

Just read John Grisham's The Broker .. Impressed by his story telling and the twists . Amazing .  Next up P.S.I Love You


----------



## Chaitanya (Feb 3, 2014)

The Racketeer by John Grisham

Nice & Good one.. 7/10.

The story starts with nothing exceptional but by reaching end it's very different
Story is somewhat predictable but still keeps you engaged.

Recommended

Currently Reading 
"And There Were None" by Agatha Christie. Nail Biting experience so far Surely capable enough for #1 Mystery novel title

Next in line are
1.Kane & Abel - Jefferey Archer
2.Red Storm Rising - Tom Clancy
3.Master of the Game - Sidney Sheldon

Seeing from above looks like I will give Twilight series a try...


----------



## ashs1 (Feb 3, 2014)

Currently, Reading *"The Chamber" *by John grisham..

i love grisham's way of storytelling..
Next on list : 
The racketeer
The Broker
The Confession
The litigators

& of course : Sycamore Row ( if i get my hands on it . )


----------



## Chaitanya (Feb 8, 2014)

"*And There Were None*" by Agatha Christie
One of best mystery/crime novel i ever read
Must read
deserves 10/10



Spoiler



Delhi Sunday book bazaar (@ Daryaganj) really a heaven for people with shallow pockets... 
Got "*Without Remorse*", "*Red Storm Rising*", & "*Patriot Games*" for Rs 70/- only...


----------



## Skyh3ck (Feb 9, 2014)

hey anyone know, where i can buy used books for cheap in Mumbai

i am interested in reading, Tolstoy, Hemingway, Mark Twain etc..


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: Novels recommended by Digitians*

At weekends visit the used book market near flora fountain. 
Previously they were famous for selling pirated books. Now they sell only used books.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Feb 9, 2014)

thanks @rhitwick 

i have seen those books shops, and many times they sell at very high price for a used book


can anyone suggest me good books from Tolstoy, Hemingway, Mark Twain, Rabindranath Tagore etc.. i have some books on my mobile phone, the bookks Google is giving free on Play Book app  of google, but hard copy is good than mobile reading

ok, found lots of offer on Amazon.in much cheaper than the street shops, grabbed some good copies

please do update here fro any offer on books, like special edition, discount etc.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Feb 15, 2014)

ok, Amazon.in is much better place to buy books online, and that to cheap price for new unused books.

Have started reading

Great Expectation by Charles Dickens


----------



## Skyh3ck (Feb 17, 2014)

hey anyone have bought books publised by Harper Collins, peacok publisher, etc how is their paper and print quality


----------



## Skyh3ck (Feb 19, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> Got three books today!
> 
> 1) *Autobiography of Saina Nehwal *by her.
> 
> ...




hwy, what is that 3D glassed like thing, from where you got it ? and what its used for ?


----------



## Neo (Feb 27, 2014)

^^ i think those are bookmarks dude >.>

- - - Updated - - -

oh and btw, i just finished reading the classic The Godfather Book II. FU*KING AWESOME!! Gotta hate them movies.
I also finished this young adult series Vampire Academy (6 books). It was good for a one time read i'd say.

- - - Updated - - -

ah, and i ordered "Fault in our Stars" by "John Green". Saw some people reading it at the airport and immediately fell in love with the title


----------



## Skyh3ck (Mar 1, 2014)

i had lots of old hardcover books long back, then i sold it to raddi wala, and yesterday  i realised those books were worth of thousands of rupees, but now i know that books do value more


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 1, 2014)

Skyh3ck said:


> hwy, what is that 3D glassed like thing, from where you got it ? and what its used for ?



Bookmarks, came with the books.


----------



## tkin (Mar 2, 2014)

The White Tiger by Arvind Adiga is a damn good book, very much recommended.

Also if you're into historical fictions you might want to try Best Kept Secret by Jeffry Archer, but be warned though, if you want to understand the book you have to read the other two first, Only Time Will Tell and The Sins of the Father, and prepare yourself for a major cliffhanger like the other two books


----------



## Anorion (Mar 7, 2014)

War and Peace by Leo Tolstoy
half of the book is must read


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 7, 2014)

^That is a huge book...in this lifetime one can only read half of it!


----------



## Faun (Mar 12, 2014)

Reading *Siddhartha *by *Hermann Hesse*

Though not much impressed halfway through the book. But the most awesome lines just walked past through my eyes.



> "'Maybe,; said Siddhartha wearily,'I am like you. You cannot love either, otherwise how could you practise the love as an art ?" Perhaps people like us cannot love. Ordinary people can -- that is their secret.'


----------



## zapout (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: Novels recommended by Digitians*

reading "Dance with dragons" by RR Martin.
Its the most recent book and next book isn't expected till 2015..so I'm going very slow with with; but halfway through it anyway.


----------



## zapout (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: Novels recommended by Digitians*

"song of ice and fire" series books are my first read...and i was hoping to find books in the similar genre or in science fiction.


----------



## bnrf (Mar 21, 2014)

Harry Potter, the books, much known for the struggle of its writer.. Good one to go through


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 26, 2014)

*Digital Fortress* by *Dan Brown*- One word, enthralling ! You'll never ever feel bore to the slightest extent.

Any techie/CS major _must_ read it. 

9.9/10


----------



## Allu Azad (Mar 26, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> *Digital Fortress* by *Dan Brown*- One word, enthralling ! You'll never ever feel bore to the slightest extent.
> 
> Any techie/CS major _must_ read it.
> 
> 9.9/10



This is one of the best works of Dan Brown. His recent ones were very bad in my opinion. I personally like Angels and Demons and Digital Fortress.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 27, 2014)

^I too have heard a lot about Angels & Demons & Deception Point. Will surely read them after the experience of DF.

btw I actually (almost) cracked the final code before the book


----------



## Allu Azad (Mar 28, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^I too have heard a lot about Angels & Demons & Deception Point. Will surely read them after the experience of DF.
> 
> btw I actually (almost) cracked the final code before the book



You mean sincerely?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 28, 2014)

Allu Azad said:


> You mean sincerely?



Yes, at last stage when they were cracking pass key. The moment i read Uranium, i knew the answer, but not exactly correct. 



Spoiler



i guessed "three/33333" instead of 3.


----------



## Inceptionist (Mar 28, 2014)

I read digital fortress and thought 'what the heck is rotating ciphertext/cleartext?' (don't remember which was it). That is not how encryption works.
Digital Fortress ? Stranger Than Fiction | Armin Ronacher's Thoughts and Writings


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 29, 2014)

Inceptionist said:


> I read digital fortress and thought 'what the heck is rotating ciphertext/cleartext?' (don't remember which was it). That is not how encryption works.
> Digital Fortress ? Stranger Than Fiction | Armin Ronacher's Thoughts and Writings



That's called extreme bashing. Even I can encounter his bash with another one.

For god sake, the novel was not a "lecture" on cryptography; it was a novel goddamit. 

And calling it crap was like...(no words).


----------



## Inceptionist (Mar 29, 2014)

Each to his own I guess.

But I was unable to buy all the stuff that was going on. Suspension of disbelief worked in his other novels such as Angels and Demons and Da Vinci Code. Here, not so much.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: Novels recommended by Digitians*

The Condition - Jennifer Haigh . Vivid, friction.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: Novels recommended by Digitians*



JojoTheDragon said:


> The Condition - Jennifer Haigh . Vivid, *friction*.



Not friction its fiction.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 3, 2014)

Mythology of India. 
Myths and Legends of India, Tibet and Sri Lanka. 
by Rachel Storm

Glossary - Dictionary of all mythical things in the sub continent. Each entry gives a historical time line of the beliefs associated. It traces beliefs in time and space. Indians seem to accept and believe a wide spectrum of often conflicting gods, philosophies and ideas about how the world works. then a lot of these myths and beliefs spread all the way to china, japan, asia pacific and beyond. It's a no-nonsense approach and a fresh perspective. It's also small, and has images.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 3, 2014)

Anorion said:


> Mythology of India.
> Myths and Legends of India, Tibet and Sri Lanka.
> by Rachel Storm
> 
> Glossary - Dictionary of all mythical things in the sub continent. Each entry gives a historical time line of the beliefs associated. It traces beliefs in time and space. Indians seem to accept and believe a wide spectrum of often conflicting gods, philosophies and ideas about how the world works. then a lot of these myths and beliefs spread all the way to china, japan, asia pacific and beyond. It's a no-nonsense approach and a fresh perspective. *It's also small, and has images.*



Its like telling "Ship of Theseus" has item song!


----------



## ashs1 (Apr 3, 2014)

"Personnel Management" by C B Mamoria.. One of the best books i've read so far..


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: Novels recommended by Digitians*



bavusani said:


> Not friction its fiction.



iPad auto correction sure is a beach. ( *****)


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 10, 2014)

Read an amazing book *To Sir With Love*
The author claims it to be a autobiographical novel. The book in that case is a memoir of miracle.

Must read for everyone.
*1.bp.blogspot.com/--zxRWd-ac_Q/TrUFaaDbGrI/AAAAAAAAAUE/xdhfTVL0i-w/s1600/to-sir-with-love-web.JPG


----------



## Flash (Apr 10, 2014)

Started reading this..

*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/thumb/7/76/The_God_Delusion_UK.jpg/200px-The_God_Delusion_UK.jpg


----------



## Anorion (Apr 10, 2014)

^that guy came up with concept of meme. blind watchmaker, river out of eden, the selfish gene are all good reads.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 18, 2014)

Is game of thrones worth reading?


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 19, 2014)

Started *The Dark Fields* by Alan Glynn. This was made to a movie named Limitless.


----------



## Faun (Apr 19, 2014)

Finished Man's Search for Meaning 

Adds a cool new perspective.



> Psychiatrist Viktor Frankl's memoir has riveted generations of readers with its descriptions of life in Nazi death camps and its lessons for spiritual survival. Between 1942 and 1945 Frankl labored in four different camps, including Auschwitz, while his parents, brother, and pregnant wife perished. Based on his own experience and the experiences of others he treated later in his practice, Frankl argues that we cannot avoid suffering but we can choose how to cope with it, find meaning in it, and move forward with renewed purpose. Frankl's theory-known as logotherapy, from the Greek word logos ("meaning")-holds that our primary drive in life is not pleasure, as Freud maintained, but the discovery and pursuit of what we personally find meaningful.


----------



## Chetan1991 (Apr 19, 2014)

theserpent said:


> Is game of thrones worth reading?



It's a great high fiction series.
I stopped reading it because the show mirrors the books, sometimes to every single dialogue. Reading ahead of the show would have spoiled it, so I stopped. I recommend you see the show. Its awesome, although maybe not with family, as it contains too many filler sexual scenes.

- - - Updated - - -

"1984" by George Orwell. 
He wrote of a controlling regime which was quite similar to modern day North Korea, with the rulers dictating the reality and even history (by rewriting the books,) or if you are in a hurry, watch it's summary on Thug Notes. Google it. It's a must watch.


----------



## zapout (Apr 19, 2014)

theserpent said:


> Is game of thrones worth reading?



yes it is.
there are some details that are difference in the book than the tv show.
plus scenes/plots/story are more detailed in the book(you'll know more of the background story).
Give it a read, you'll love it.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Apr 20, 2014)

Started reading

*astripedarmchair.files.wordpress.com/2011/11/the-murder-of-roger-ackroyd.jpg



Spoiler



The Narrator was the murderer himself. I felt a bit cheated but there are no limits in the fictional world.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Apr 24, 2014)

Completed Agatha Christie: The Murder of Roger Ackroyd. One of the best crime novel ever made and must read for every fiction lover.


----------



## Faun (May 18, 2014)

Started Flatland and The Last Lecture

Flatland is kind of tough to get into. But yeah, pretty clever satirical history in two dimension. 

The last lecture, looking forward to complete it by tomorrow. Pretty good read.


----------



## zapout (May 18, 2014)

*Re: Novels recommended by Digitians*

completed "dance with dragons", now I've ordered God delusion.


----------



## snap (May 22, 2014)

*www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/263vcc/what_is_one_book_that_you_feel_has_significantly


----------



## Faun (May 24, 2014)

Completed The Last Lecture and Siddhartha

Currently reading:
The Picture of Dorian Gray
A Short History of Nearly Everything


----------



## Allu Azad (May 25, 2014)

Currently reading *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sex,_Drugs,_and_Cocoa_Puffs


----------



## Anorion (May 26, 2014)

just read whole thread
we talk fantasy 5-6 times
which are best dan brown books in order 8 times
and why immortals of meluha is rubbish 5 times

so who is on goodreads? its great site to compare


----------



## DDIF (May 26, 2014)

Oh I have recommended some books in fantasy and urban fantasy. And I am on goodreads but you probably know that as you added me there.


----------



## nav18 (Jun 7, 2014)

I have just finished:
*How Children Succeed: Grit,Curiosity and the hidden power of Character*

*by Paul tough*


*www.amazon.com/How-Children-Succeed-Curiosity-Character/dp/0544104404




Faun said:


> Completed The Last Lecture and Siddhartha
> 
> Currently reading:
> The Picture of Dorian Gray
> A Short History of Nearly Everything



I am going to read "*Siddhartha*" now.
Thanks @*Faun*.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 11, 2014)

thinking about buying two audiobooks. Please suggest some marvelous titles worthy of narration. As for what i like, i find Paulo Coelho, Arvind Agida, Sherlock Holmes amusing. Thanks


----------



## Faun (Jun 11, 2014)

Completed The Metamorphosis by Franz Kafka 
and The Picture of Dorian Gray by Oscar Wilde

Started, The Perks of Being a Wallflower


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 11, 2014)

Currently reading Patriot Games - Good so far



Anorion said:


> so who is on goodreads? its great site to compare


me..


----------



## Anorion (Jun 11, 2014)

^post link or pm me profile? 
mine is here

*i.imgur.com/y9frRgZ.jpg

If you liked Jim Corbett, especially wanted more of Jungle Lore or Temple Tiger, this is it. Thrilling stories covered include the loss, hunt and re-finding of "the lost orchid" (some paphiopedilum - looks like a ballerina, couldn't hunt exact variety down), and the story of where all white tigers came from (fully white, not the white with brown stripes). If you want holistic view of nature or conservation, from before all the biases and misinformation of the last 50 years, this is a great book. And it has many full picture pages.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 11, 2014)

Me here : *www.goodreads.com/user/show/10654929-rhitwick-biswas


----------



## Faun (Jun 12, 2014)

The Perks of Being a Wallflower is an easy read. And quite a good story so far. I can relate to the movie.


----------



## Anorion (Jun 16, 2014)

*i.imgur.com/2OVZcKy.jpg
Its a faster than light civilization that does it by living slower than time. Everyone goes into hibernation at once. Scale is massive, better than anything asimov, clarke or baxter managed. Story spans 14000 years, and involves millions of planets with billions of people and trillions of cash. This tries to deal realistically and scientifically with something impossible, the only other one I can think of that tries so hard to do this is The Light of Other Days. This is ofc not as flawless or scientifically accurate as those authors, but at least the book tries. But there is too much repeated explanation, or world-building. The same thing pops up again and again. Everything is stated many times over to drive home the point. If you get it the first time though, its a pain. Simulations, AI, gameworlds also interact and have real effect in meatspace.


----------



## Faun (Jun 18, 2014)

Finished The Fault in Out Stars

It's a bittersweet love story but with hints of humor throughout. Not as uplifting as The Perks of Being a Wallflower but still a good read. Girls will like this book. Told from a girl point of view. While The Perks of Being a Wallflower is from Charlie's point of view. A shy introvert guy. I liked that better because I could relate it to.

Both are very easy read.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 18, 2014)

Faun said:


> Finished The Fault in Out Stars
> 
> It's a bittersweet love story but with hints of humor throughout. Not as uplifting as The Perks of Being a Wallflower but still a good read. Girls will like this book. Told from a girl point of view. While The Perks of Being a Wallflower is from Charlie's point of view. A shy introvert guy. I liked that better because I could relate it to.
> 
> Both are very easy read.



Also made into a movie


----------



## Faun (Jun 18, 2014)

rhitwick said:


> Also made into a movie



Haven't watched movie. Will watch once the hype settles down.


----------



## Anorion (Jun 20, 2014)

*i.imgur.com/P5qvr0Z.jpg
half way through it, gonna find more from this author. its a technological thriller, where all kinds of advanced tech is being suppressed. AI, materials, nanotech, gravity waves, chemistry, physics, biology, psychology, this book has it all. One moment it is talking about human consciousness and emergence of free will on a physical and chemical scale in the brain, next moment dives into structure of space time continuum and sending messages using gravity waves and explaining detected anomalies. Brilliant, fast paced and fun.

- - - Updated - - -



> "All my names are real. I like to think of names as local variables. To you I'm Richard Louis Cotton, and so in this scope shall I always remain. To my online raid clan I'm Leeroy Jenkins, and there, too, shall I always remain."



from influx


----------



## DDIF (Jun 25, 2014)

Anorion said:


> *i.imgur.com/P5qvr0Z.jpg
> half way through it, gonna find more from this author. its a technological thriller, where all kinds of advanced tech is being suppressed. AI, materials, nanotech, gravity waves, chemistry, physics, biology, psychology, this book has it all. One moment it is talking about human consciousness and emergence of free will on a physical and chemical scale in the brain, next moment dives into structure of space time continuum and sending messages using gravity waves and explaining detected anomalies. Brilliant, fast paced and fun.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



Gotta get it.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 25, 2014)

*Re: Novels recommended by Digitians*

Nice books you all are reading. I'm currently reading the song of fire and Ice series. Just finished the TV series and couldn't wait til the next year to find out the story. 

Next in line is the Icarus deception. Any reviews of it?


----------



## setanjan123 (Jun 25, 2014)

[MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION] Oh man the covers of those books are enough to buy those two books. Descriptions are great. Been looking for some good sci fi


----------



## cute.bandar (Jun 25, 2014)

> gonna find more from this author.


Daniel Suarez - the man is an absolute genius! He would be very very famous for his predictions in the future IMO.
I have read all his books except the one you linked to. (daemon , freedom and kill decision)


----------



## flyingcow (Jun 25, 2014)

[MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION] what a coincidence, i am currently reading Perks of being a wallflower, halfway through, i like it so far and yeah, i agree it is indeed an easy read...and also finished The fault in our stars and Looking for Alaska by John Green both are great books..

Im also simultaneously reading The book Thief (really an amazing book)..have put A song of ice and fire on hold for a while

Plan on reading these books-
2001 A space Odyssey
Divergent by V. Roth
A catcher in the Rye
To kill a mockingbird
A collection of stories by Isaac Asiimov ( i dont know the title)
Tripwire ( book in the Jack Reacher series)
Inferno Dan Brown

I have all these lying around by i never read them
Ive started reading recently and have developed a great interest..I primarily started to read too improve my vocabulary, which sucks really bad and to improve fluency in conversations in the real world. I like reading Fiction, Non-fiction and Young Adult novels...

If someone enjoyed any one of the book above id be very grateful if they can suggest me more books, preferably with a language not to hard to understand and not too easy either thanks


----------



## Anorion (Jun 25, 2014)

^Azazel, Gold by Asimov
A Fall of Moondust, City and the Stars, Cradle, and Rama series by Clarke
Young Adult then Airman by Eoin Colfer, Bartimaeus Sequence by Jonathan Stroud 

*i.imgur.com/FIQLSvh.jpg *i.imgur.com/frHm1ZT.jpg

  [MENTION=112668]setanjan123[/MENTION] some more sci-fi, reading Cibola Burn, it's sci fi version of song of fire and ice. stories follow different people's narratives in each chapter. Also Annhilation, its creepy and scary, had to stop reading bunch of times. Put together Arthur Conan Doyle's twisted outlandish adventure with essentially scientific explanation from The Hound of the Baskervilles or the Lost World plus atmospheric horror from HP Lovecraft's At the Mountains of Madness, and you get Annihilation.


----------



## Faun (Jun 25, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> [MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION] what a coincidence, i am currently reading Perks of being a wallflower, halfway through, i like it so far and yeah, i agree it is indeed an easy read...and also finished The fault in our stars and Looking for Alaska by John Green both are great books..
> 
> Im also simultaneously reading The book Thief (really an amazing book)..have put A song of ice and fire on hold for a while
> 
> ...



I too have the bolded ones in my "To Read" book.

Currently Reading *The Book Thief*. It's a long one. So taking some time.

Reading books is totally awesome !

Here are few more books in my "To Read" list
One Hundred Years of Solitude 
Trainspotting  (already started but the language is weird)
Jane Eyre 
The Count of Monte Cristo  (this is supposed to be a very gripping story but a long one)
A Short History of Nearly Everything (easy read about everything from beginning of universe to infinity)
Lolita 
1984
Crime and Punishment 
Stardust (if you have seen the movie then you know you need to read this)
*Fountainhead *is another epic book. I just can't find it on kindle store. 
Watership Down

For some time I will not indulge into sci fi. detective or thriller novels. Just want to finish off all the classics and stories grounded in current reality.

I too like to put on music as background score while reading books.

I recall that I bought *The Road* after watching the movie but never finished the novel. I feel the incessant urge to read that one. One of the best post apocalyptic book. 

*The Notebook* might interest you if you like *The Fault in Our Stars*. Another one, *Never Let Me Go *. 
*Nick & Norah's Infinite Playlist*. 
*The Silver Linings Playbook * 
*Let the Right One In*.  
*The Last Song *

There are movie on the books mentioned here.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 25, 2014)

Faun said:


> I too have the bolded ones in my "To Read" book.
> 
> Currently Reading *The Book Thief*. It's a long one. So taking some time.
> 
> ...


Your 'to read' list is having books that are already made into movie. Are you now trying to find out what they actually were?

*You never know with women* by *James Hadley Chase*

*www.readersparadise-me.com/materials/Book/cover/7/3/7/7370/7370_original_1.jpeg

The more I read, the more I become a fan of him.

Not a very good plot but excels in execution and pace. No complaints!
Anything else?


----------



## Faun (Jun 26, 2014)

rhitwick said:


> Your 'to read' list is having books that are already made into movie. Are you now trying to find out what they actually were?



Haven't seen all. But I appreciated Perks of Being Wallflower more after watching the movie and then reading it.

- - - Updated - - -

Completed *The Book Thief*. It drags a bit though closing in to a whooping ~550 pages but leaves an everlasting impression. Told from Death's perspective about a girl, her foster parents, a boy named Rudy, a Jew named Max, Mayor's wife Ilsa. Story is set during second world war in a town in Germany.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 26, 2014)

Faun said:


> Completed *The Book Thief*. It drags a bit though closing in to a whooping ~550 pages but leaves an everlasting impression. Told from Death's perspective about a girl, her foster parents, a boy named Rudy, a Jew named Max, Mayor's wife Ilsa. Story is set during second world war in a town in Germany.


Have you seen the movie? Check that out. Everyone in the movie did a very good job.


----------



## setanjan123 (Jun 26, 2014)

Wow. Some interesting books you have mentioned!@Anorion. I like reading sci fi and thrillers. I got hold of Influx(ebook) and man as my 1st techno thriller am i amazed! Some books i read recently- The Eagle Has Landed by Jack Higgins,2001 A Space Odyessey,Neuromancer by William Gibson. All of them are frm well known writers. Looks like its time to delve into a little less known writers. Influx is a great read


----------



## Faun (Jun 26, 2014)

rhitwick said:


> Have you seen the movie? Check that out. Everyone in the movie did a very good job.



Yeah, thats what on my list now. But before that have 3 movies piled up crying for a watch. 5 Centimeters per Second, Bedeviled and Love Exposure.

- - - Updated - - -

Started reading Small Gods by Terry Pratchett.


----------



## Faun (Jul 5, 2014)

Completed *Small Gods* last weekend. One of the coolest book.

Finished *The Road* - It's a difficult read not because the language is complicated but the writer uses "He" so many times.

I already watched the movie before. Movie is as closer to book as it can be. So that reduced the appeal of book to me. But still a good read. Realistic handling of the plot. I did not cry at the end but in between there are moments where your eyes will get brimmed.


----------



## DDIF (Jul 5, 2014)

Just bought Tower Lord, very expensive in hard cloth cover. 29 USD.


----------



## Faun (Jul 5, 2014)

Started *Stardust* - Easy read.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 12, 2014)

*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/a/ae/Eleven_Minutes_Book_cover.jpg

Love and sex. Prostitution. Interesting read. 

Anyways, guys is the new humblebookbundle any good ?


----------



## tech0freak0 (Jul 14, 2014)

Reading Influx ...its f***ing awesome 
Thanks [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION].
Can you recommend any other sci-fi titles.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 14, 2014)

yep will as soon as I finish reading them. Go for Cibola Burn, that's a long read so should keep you busy for some time. It is also fast paced, and reads like a movie.  
Reading Turbulence by Samit Basu, it is pretty good. The latest in the series is just out, Resistance.


----------



## lovedonator (Jul 14, 2014)

Started *Malazan Book Of The Fallen* series. On Book 2 now. Loving it.


----------



## Faun (Jul 15, 2014)

Finished *Stardust* - heart warming fantasy tale.

- - - Updated - - -

Started reading *Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?*

- - - Updated - - -

Can you guys list out your goodreads profile links ?

I am adding it to the first post.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 15, 2014)

Faun said:


> Started reading *Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?*


but that's sci-fi! reading because, blade runner?
I read half of that book, have to finish it


----------



## Faun (Jul 15, 2014)

Anorion said:


> but that's sci-fi! reading because, blade runner?
> I read half of that book, have to finish it



I didn't read the summary. It was in must read 100 books list.

*i.imgur.com/E3r6vSE.jpg



> 1. The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy by Douglas Adams. (UP:1443 | WS:2210 | Total:3653)
> 2. 1984 by George Orwell. (UP:1447 | WS:2090 | Total:3537)
> 3. Dune by Frank Herbert. (UP:1122 | WS:2140 | Total:3262)
> 4. Slaughterhouse 5 by Kurt Vonnegut. (UP:967 | WS:1750 | Total:2717)
> ...


----------



## Anorion (Jul 16, 2014)

list is very American. Its not consistent in the sense, some are series (A Song of Fire and Ice), some are shared backgrounds for a bunch of stories (Cthulhu Mythos then it could even have been Tolkein Legendarium instead of listing two books), and some are titles from a series (Red Mars, Rendezvous with Rama). Nichomachean ethics, seriously? would skip On the Origin of Species (It has 4 books by Dawkin- that stuff totally covers this topic, but these titles were not his most seminal, the blind watchmaker deserves to be there more than any of the other titles). And His Dark Materials Trilogy better skip (the movies are great, but it's written like Amish). List has Sandman but not Watchmen  Otherwise great titles, all of them!


ps we should make list like this for tdf


----------



## Faun (Jul 16, 2014)

I am not reading every book from that list. Only the ones which are not part of series and interest me enough. 

Yeah, we will compile a list.


----------



## kaelthas (Jul 17, 2014)

Read "1984" by George Orwell a month ago. It was an amazing yet draining experience. It gets hard to read because of the disturbing situations near the end of the book. I spent a lot of time thinking about this book after reading it.

Overall its a must read book but only if you are mature enough to understand how deep it is and have a strong stomach.


----------



## Sankalp Tripathi (Jul 18, 2014)

I have completed The Accidental Prime Minister sometime ago.just because it was on the bestsellers list

Now reading Norwegian Wood by Haruki Murakami.He has written some good books.Kafka on the shore and 1Q84 is next in the list


----------



## Faun (Jul 25, 2014)

Finished *The Giver* - Ending felt a bit like The Road, open ended. We all make choices and that's what life is all about. Do we know beforehand the outcome of choices made ? Not necessarily at that moment if we haven't experienced it before. But still it is what we choose to do. Bad or good choices, doesn't matter. And how do we define something we don't even know. Something which our senses are not conditioned to recognize ? Are there feelings and things in world which we can cannot perceive at all ?


----------



## Faun (Aug 6, 2014)

Completed To Kill a Mockingbird - Not as easy read as The Book Thief but the story told from 10 year old's perspective and the use of language in such clever way warrants a read. Overall an impressive story, well developed characters, nicely intertwined events, with some good lessons in life.


----------



## Faun (Aug 12, 2014)

Completed To Sir With Love - Easy read. Autobiography of the author. Back to school memories with some  racial prejudices.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 12, 2014)

Read the following three almost back to back, my mind is a mess now

Do androids dream of electric sheep is a pretty cool book, especially if you look at it in terms of how much our belief system can change due to really bad circumstances. The religion of mercerism, use of mood organs, the huge social pressure to have an animal etc all make you feel that most of what we believe and do, most of what we think as ingrained is actually coming from years of conditioning 

1984: Again, very cool. A look at how much can go wrong if you have a selfish government 

Brave new world: The very opposite of the world in 1984, how far we can mess up if we decide to ensure that everyone is as happy as possible. becomes a little too confusing towards the end, but still a great read


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 12, 2014)

Faun said:


> Completed To Sir With Love - Easy read. Autobiography of the author. Back to school memories with some  racial prejudices.



Oh I loved this book. And the love motivated me to watch the movie which sucked.


----------



## Faun (Aug 13, 2014)

izzikio_rage said:


> Read the following three almost back to back, my mind is a mess now
> 
> Do androids dream of electric sheep is a pretty cool book, especially if you look at it in terms of how much our belief system can change due to really bad circumstances. The religion of mercerism, use of mood organs, the huge social pressure to have an animal etc all make you feel that most of what we believe and do, most of what we think as ingrained is actually coming from years of conditioning
> 
> ...


Started *Brave new world*.




rhitwick said:


> Oh I loved this book. And the love motivated me to watch the movie which sucked.


Book was good enough. Have you read *To Kill a Mocking Bird* ?


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 13, 2014)

Faun said:


> Started *Brave new world*.
> 
> 
> 
> Book was good enough. Have you read *To Kill a Mocking Bird* ?



No, seen the movie though *www.imdb.com/title/tt0056592/

b/w, I see you are venturing out to other genres than sci-fi. I would like to recommend you "Chaos walking" series by Patrick Ness

Book 1 : Knife of never letting go
Book 2: The ask and the answer
Book 3: Monsters of men

P.S. I was unallocated at the time I read them. Finished first book in two days. Couldn't control the curiosity and ordered the other two from flipkart. Finished all in one week! You may like it. 10% sci-fi and 90% drama/adventure/thriller


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 14, 2014)

Sorry for going offtopic. I really want to ask. All of you guys are working. How do you guys manage to finish these books too. I know all of you play games too.


----------



## Faun (Aug 21, 2014)

Completed A Brave New World - I'd trade happiness and stability over truth and love.

It's like how closer a society can get to perfection. I kind of agree with the idea.



lightningfassst said:


> Sorry for going offtopic. I really want to ask. All of you guys are working. How do you guys manage to finish these books too. I know all of you play games too.


Few stopped playing games and watching movies for a while just like me. It's about priorities.

- - - Updated - - -



rhitwick said:


> No, seen the movie though To Kill a Mockingbird (1962) - IMDb
> 
> b/w, I see you are venturing out to other genres than sci-fi. I would like to recommend you "Chaos walking" series by Patrick Ness
> 
> ...



Thanks. Will look into that. I usually buy on kindle store.


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 21, 2014)

Faun said:


> Few stopped playing games and watching movies for a while just like me. It's about priorities.



Thanks for replying. I really needed to know.


----------



## Faun (Aug 22, 2014)

Completed Matilda - Simple story. I would have liked it very much as a child. But now it seems nothing extraordinary and replete of one dimensional characters. Still a good easy read within a day.


----------



## kisame (Aug 22, 2014)

Halfway through "The Good Guy" by Dean Koontz.Damn good thriller.Recommended.


----------



## Allu Azad (Aug 23, 2014)

Reading Sherlock Holmes Omnibus.


----------



## tkin (Aug 25, 2014)

Anyone here read Neil Gaiman? I'm thinking about starting with Stardust.


----------



## Faun (Aug 25, 2014)

Completed The Madman and Of Mice and Men. Both are worth the reads. The Madman is more about wisdom and poetry. Of Mice an Men is a compelling story within hundred pages. 



tkin said:


> Anyone here read Neil Gaiman? I'm thinking about starting with Stardust.



Stardust is good. Different ending than the movie.


----------



## Neo (Aug 26, 2014)

Read these in the past month or so:

1. A thousand splendid suns: Just read this masterpiece. Totally loved it. 

2. Inferno, Dan Brown

3. Da vinci code, Dan Brown

4. The alchemist

5. Lux Series(set of 5 books) : hot female main character, had great action but was so girly. 

6. Bloodlines Series (5 books, one is yet to come) : strong female protagonist, vampires and magic. Was really hooked up to it.

Is female protagonist the new trend or something? Tris from Divergent and katnis from hunger games are just so hot.

After reading some of dan brown's, i can fairly say that Robert Langdon is quite the runner xD

need some suggestions in YA, Sci-fi, fiction, thriller or well anything in general.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 26, 2014)

Neo said:


> Read these in the past month or so:
> 
> 1. A thousand splendid suns: Just read this masterpiece. Totally loved it.
> 
> ...


Until you read "Angels and Demons"...your 'Dan Brown' knowledge is incomplete.
Must read book....


----------



## Neo (Aug 26, 2014)

^i watched the movie, dont know if i'll find the book interesting.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 26, 2014)

Neo said:


> ^i watched the movie, dont know if i'll find the book interesting.



The movie covers 2/3 of the book and cautiously misses all the history part. You are exposed to Dan Brown's style so you may imagine how much importance is given to history.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Sep 4, 2014)

anyone here also read some indian stuff, really ????

Premchand novel

has anyone ever read Jay Somnath, read it it was written by Gujarati writer K M Munshi..

there are so many great stuff to read in Hindi and other language litreture, we have to give them due respect also,

Also Alchemist is a wonderful books, its full of good, a must for everyone


----------



## Faun (Sep 4, 2014)

Skyh3ck said:


> anyone here also read some indian stuff, really ????
> 
> Premchand novel
> 
> ...



No disrespect intended. It's just that different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Sep 4, 2014)

hmmmm, yes India is changing, anyone heard about Sheep flock, ???????


----------



## tkin (Sep 4, 2014)

Just finished Personal by Lee Child, not the best Reacher novel yet, could have used more action, but feels refreshing as ever.

Its time to get back to American gods, then starting with Malazan book of the fallen series.


----------



## Anorion (Sep 5, 2014)

Yogi and the Snake by Shailendra Gulathi free on Amazon today, no clue how good it is

American Gods is on my reading list, really liked Sandman


----------



## Skyh3ck (Sep 7, 2014)

if its free why amazon asks for Credit card details ????????????


----------



## tkin (Sep 7, 2014)

Skyh3ck said:


> if its free why amazon asks for Credit card details ????????????


Google play does the same, nothing is charged but still I get a receipt sent to my mail. It says 0.


----------



## lovedonator (Sep 9, 2014)

Reading *House of Chains*, fourth book in the *Malazan Book Of The Fallen* Series. This is the best fantasy series I've read till date.


----------



## chintan786 (Sep 9, 2014)

Hello Friends,

Just Today come across this thread. Need some help regarding book:

1. Please suggest some good motivational and Self help type of Book(s).

2. Some stretegy books regarding new business.

Thanks in Advance.

Regards,

Chintan


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 9, 2014)

^havent read but "The Monk who sold his Ferrari" gas pretty good reviews
try it out


----------



## Anorion (Sep 9, 2014)

yeh Monk who Sold his Ferrari is surprisingly good, simple, practical steps that can be taken immediately. No vague attraction type things, so good. 
Jonathan Livingston Seagull and Tuesdays with Morrie are other ones I can think of, that are OK for general reading also


----------



## chintan786 (Sep 9, 2014)

Thanks All.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Sep 14, 2014)

*i1052.photobucket.com/albums/s455/skyh3ckh3ck/10365332_897098213650904_5112798523350514684_o_zps733b4022.jpg


----------



## adityak469 (Sep 14, 2014)

*Re: Novels recommended by Digitians*

book fair near my house. suggest me some good books. i was thinking to get A Thousand Splendid Suns by Khaled Hosseini.


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 15, 2014)

*Re: Novels recommended by Digitians*



adityak469 said:


> book fair near my house. suggest me some good books. i was thinking to get A Thousand Splendid Suns by Khaled Hosseini.



The Blind Owl


----------



## adityak469 (Sep 15, 2014)

*Re: Novels recommended by Digitians*



Allu Azad said:


> The Blind Owl


author?


----------



## Faun (Sep 15, 2014)

^^To Kill a Mocking Bird


----------



## Skyh3ck (Sep 17, 2014)

*Re: Novels recommended by Digitians*



adityak469 said:


> book fair near my house. suggest me some good books. i was thinking to get A Thousand Splendid Suns by Khaled Hosseini.



Animal farm
1984
Charlottes Web
Adventure of Huckleberry Finn
Hitchhikers Guide to Galaxy
Bhagvad Gita (a must, all answer of life)
Alchemist


searh online, make a list and then go to book fair, i do ths same thing, make a ilst


----------



## Anorion (Sep 17, 2014)

^thats an awesome list
would highly recommend
World without End 
Azazel
Everything by Jim Corbett
Black Swan Green


----------



## Desmond (Sep 18, 2014)

Finished reading Watchmen yesterday. The movie suddenly seems crappy in comparison.

Alan Moore is a genius.


----------



## Anorion (Sep 18, 2014)

Yeh they changed the ending
The Graphic Novel was more cinematic than the movie, panels were like a storyboard
Expected the movie to follow the visuals of the graphic novel for the Dr. Manhattan sequences, which they didn't 
Expected the movie to show the doomsday clock getting closer and closer to 12, which they didn't 
Tales of the Black Freighter animation is good though


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 18, 2014)

I actually think the storyline of an alien attack would have been more effective than saying that Dr. Manhattan is trying to kill humanity. The best part was how indepth the comic goes into each character.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 18, 2014)

Yeah, the depth of the story is remarkable in the Graphic Novel. Though the movie was close and could have been good, but because they changed the plot significantly, it became crap. Alan Moore didn't take any credit for the movie.

I haven't seen the Tales Of The Black Freighter animation. Is it part of the movie or is it separate?


----------



## Anorion (Sep 18, 2014)

It is a spin-off, made along with the movie


----------



## Skyh3ck (Sep 18, 2014)

The Little Prince
The Old man and the Sea
Roald Dalh Books (awesome collection)
Of Mice and Man
The Giver
Fahrenheit 451
The Good Earth
Brave New World
The Secret Garden


----------



## Skyh3ck (Sep 21, 2014)

ordered some books from Amazon, waiting for the delivery


----------



## jackal_79 (Oct 6, 2014)

Can someone suggest some fiction based out of Africa? I like most of Wilbur Smith.


----------



## jackal_79 (Oct 19, 2014)

Guys! Still no reply?


----------



## Faun (Oct 19, 2014)

^^Search on goodreads.  If somebody knew here, you would have got recommendations.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Oct 19, 2014)

*Re: Novels recommended by Digitians*



adityak469 said:


> book fair near my house. suggest me some good books. i was thinking to get A Thousand Splendid Suns by Khaled Hosseini.



Already read it pretty good deep story about pashtuns pretty emotional..


----------



## jackal_79 (Oct 20, 2014)

Faun said:


> ^^Search on goodreads.  If somebody knew here, you would have got recommendations.


Thanks !


----------



## Faun (Oct 20, 2014)

jackal_79 said:


> Thanks !



I see that Things Fall Apart is  from same continent. Do check it out, it's a good book.

Here is the list of other books on same location:
*www.goodreads.com/search?utf8=✓&query=africa

You can view a book page and the similar recommendations on right hand side. Might get what you want in similarity.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 20, 2014)

Yep Things Fall Apart is good, but kind of difficult to grasp 
Roots has allegations of entire pages being copied, but I enjoyed reading it nonetheless


----------



## Faun (Oct 26, 2014)

Completed Confessions. The movie adaptation is as artsy and brilliant as this twisted revenge drama to read in the book.


----------



## sling-shot (Nov 15, 2014)

*d.gr-assets.com/books/1394487223l/18816603.jpg

*Leaving Time* by _Jodi Picoult_
Leaving Time by Jodi Picoult â€” Reviews, Discussion, Bookclubs, Lists

Blurb :



Spoiler



For more than a decade, Jenna Metcalf has never stopped thinking about her mother, Alice, who mysteriously disappeared in the wake of a tragic accident. Refusing to believe that she would be abandoned as a young child, Jenna searches for her mother regularly online and pores over the pages of Alice’s old journals. A scientist who studied grief among elephants, Alice wrote mostly of her research among the animals she loved, yet Jenna hopes the entries will provide a clue to her mother’s whereabouts.

Desperate to find the truth, Jenna enlists two unlikely allies in her quest. The first is Serenity Jones, a psychic who rose to fame finding missing persons—only to later doubt her gifts. The second is Virgil Stanhope, a jaded private detective who originally investigated Alice’s case along with the strange, possibly linked death of one of her colleagues. As the three work together to uncover what happened to Alice, they realize that in asking hard questions, they’ll have to face even harder answers.

As Jenna’s memories dovetail with the events in her mother’s journals, the story races to a mesmerizing finish.



_My rating :_ *8/10*


----------



## jackal_79 (Dec 2, 2014)

I have never read any of game of thrones series. How is it ?


----------



## Desmond (Dec 2, 2014)

jackal_79 said:


> I have never read any of game of thrones series. How is it ?


I believe the series is called A Song Of Ice And Fire.


----------



## jackal_79 (Dec 3, 2014)

Yes, the same.


----------



## jackal_79 (Dec 4, 2014)

Can someone comment ?


----------



## zapout (Dec 5, 2014)

song of ice and fire is a very good series,  you'll like every character and the plot twist. It's one of the best fantasy series out there. It was the first book(series) I read,  and I was absolutely mesmerized by it.

You should definitely pick it up.


----------



## zapout (Dec 5, 2014)

Guys I was thinking of starting " Malazan Book of the Fallen"  series.  Any views on the series?


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 5, 2014)

jackal_79 said:


> Can someone comment ?



book is very very well written and the plot twists and differing perspectives, simply awesome.. but its very very long.. there are a total of 5 books so far, with 2 coming up..


----------



## jackal_79 (Dec 5, 2014)

Ok. Thanks !


----------



## jackal_79 (Dec 14, 2014)

Found this today. Between The Covers - Welcome: 100 Books You Must Read Before You Die (showing 1-22 of 22)


----------



## Anorion (Dec 14, 2014)

^oh cool read most of this list. This one is a little more modern, but too British. Previous one was too American. We should come up with our own for TDF.


----------



## jackal_79 (Dec 14, 2014)

Anorion said:


> ^oh cool read most of this list. This one is a little more modern, but too British. Previous one was too American. We should come up with our own for TDF.


 That's a great idea ! Maybe an official thread to be created or we can continue on this one !


----------



## jackal_79 (Dec 15, 2014)

Anyone??


----------



## tkin (Dec 16, 2014)

jackal_79 said:


> Anyone??


I'm always game for novels.


----------



## jackal_79 (Dec 16, 2014)

tkin said:


> I'm always game for novels.


I was talking about making up our own best *100 books to read before you die* for TDF


----------



## tkin (Dec 16, 2014)

jackal_79 said:


> I was talking about making up our own best *100 books to read before you die* for TDF


I read your post. I'm on mobile and typing is a pain in the @$$. I want to participate. 

Ot/ by heavens how the hell do people type on phones.


----------



## cute.bandar (Dec 16, 2014)

Guys suggest some recently published (in the last 5-10 years ) sci-fi book please !



> heavens how the hell do people type on phones.


Pro tip: If android, use speech to text. For my desi accent it works GOD.


----------



## jackal_79 (Dec 16, 2014)

Book lovers! please suggest some books to be included in above list!!


----------



## tkin (Dec 16, 2014)

jackal_79 said:


> Book lovers! please suggest some books to be included in above list!!



*Fantasy:*

*Brandon Sanderson*
Mistborn: The Final Empire
Mistborn: The Well of Ascension
Mistborn: The Hero of Ages

*Patrick Rothfuss*
The Name of the Wind
The Wise Man's Fear

*Thriller:*

*John Grisham*
The Firm
The Runaway Jury

*Science Fiction:*

*Ray Brudberry*
Fahrenheight 451

*Phillip K Dick*
Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 16, 2014)

A song of Ice and Fire, atleast the first book


----------



## Anorion (Dec 17, 2014)

cute.bandar said:


> Guys suggest some recently published (in the last 5-10 years ) sci-fi book please !
> 
> Pro tip: If android, use speech to text. For my desi accent it works GOD.



*Consumed *by David Cronenberg - refreshing to read a novel written by a film maker. This is dark and adult, but goes into the nitty-gritty of tech, like why sharing lenses by couples is a bad idea and they are better off getting different brand cameras.  
*Cibola Burn* by James SA Corey - written by the writing assistants of RR Martin, this is like Game of Thrones as a space opera 
*Turbulence *by Samit Basu - Superheroes and mutants in the Indian sub continent. One dude is the internet. 
*Influx *by Daniel Suarez - brilliant, eye on the future, fast paced and action packed with plenty of twists and turns. 
*Lockstep *by Karl Shroeder - young adult fiction, but still well written, this is about an interstellar civilization that manages it by going into synced hibernation. Essentially, humanity experiences the effects of faster than light travel without faster than light travel. 
*Afterparty *by Daryl Gregory - Adult themes, but uses the natural progression of contemporary technology. One plot point is cheap 3d printers. Fun read. 
*Annihiliation *by Jeff VanderMeer - Scary and eerie, similar to the works of HP Lovecraft. This one really gets the atmosphere so well, that you will dread turning the pages. 

All except Turbulence were released in the last few months. 

will post books for the list soon.

My most recommended titles would be

Being Digital
The coming race
Climbing mount improbable
Azazel
Tales before Tolkein : The Roots of Modern Fantasy
The Fortress of the Pearl
Airman
A fall of moondust
Black Swan Green
The Magic Furnace : The search for the origins of Atoms
The universe next door
The Island of Dr. Moreau
Mafia Queens of Mumbai
The Wildlife of India by EP Gee
The Light of Other Days
The World according to Garp
World Without End
Nightfall
The Man Eating Leopard of Rudraprayag
The Nanotech Chronicles
The City and the Stars
Gold : The Final Science Fiction Collection
The Call of the Wild
Watchmen


----------



## cute.bandar (Dec 17, 2014)

Thanks much Anorion! Will go through the list today 



> Book lovers! please suggest some books to be included in above list!!



My read books: *www.librarything.com/catalog/grizzly


----------



## Anorion (Jan 7, 2015)

bunch of free sci fi and fantasy stuff from one of the most dedicated publishers of speculative fiction
Prose - Original Science Fiction & Fantasy Short Stories | Tor.com


----------



## jackal_79 (Jan 13, 2015)

Another List:
100 Best Novels « Modern Library


----------



## Anorion (Jan 13, 2015)

too American


----------



## Faun (Jan 13, 2015)

Finished Lamb by Christropher Moore -- humor rife with wisdom or is it the other way round ?

Almost 75% done with Do Androids dream of Electric Sheep ?. So far it's riveting tale with pretty good twists and a moral view on man vs machine. Almost fell in love with an android.


----------



## jackal_79 (Jan 14, 2015)

Anorion said:


> too American


Which is why I had mentioned earlier that we should make our own list for TDF!


----------



## jackal_79 (Jan 17, 2015)

We have IMDB to check out movie/ tv ratings and reviews which are accepted universally ( to an extent!). Is there any similar sites for books?


----------



## Anorion (Jan 17, 2015)

yes. *www.goodreads.com/


----------



## Chaitanya (Jan 24, 2015)

Add "And there were none" by Agatha Christie to the list


----------



## Anorion (Jan 25, 2015)

*i.imgur.com/vnCaM72.jpg
Out of nowhere, this was such a pleasant surprise. Actually not badly written, this is everything Meluha could have been and more. It manages to descend to the levels of some generic love at the coffee shop / Chetan Bhagat type books only a few times, and only during the mandatory despo - lecher packaged as a woozy romantic scenes. If you ever wanted to know exactly why ancient Asian/ Oriental/ Indian texts are called science, this will easily make sense out of it. The things covered are simple, grammar, rudimentary maths, astronomy (not astrology), meditation, mantras, morality and keeping time in around 600 AD. It shows how ground breaking even simple things like the invention of zero and the discovery of zodiac movements were, and had effect on mundane life. And suddenly it dives into philosophical questions and the genesis of mysticism. Events are centered around Xuanzang visit to Nalanda University. Everything is written in a simple language, even children can understand, but the topics covered are more on the mature side. Every single thing is well researched, and you actually learn real historical things and understand their meaning, not some made up stuff that sounds glorious. It shows Yindians were around even a millenium ago, and how their lame decisions are haunting us to this day. And it is checks out scientifically too, maybe because an astro physicist wrote it. Genre wise this is speculative historical fiction, neither fitting into sci-fi nor fantasy. 

Introduction is better than any review of this book on the web, so posting



> The seeds of Zen Buddhism - the concept of the emptiness of reality and the practice of meditation - emerged in India as Yogachara philosophy. Xuanzang (also known as Hiuen-Tsang/Hsuan-Tsang) came from China to study yogachara in Nalanda, the biggest monastery in the ancient world, in the 7th century, CE.
> 
> Tantric Buddhism developed in secrecy in India circa 7th century CE. Historians have speculated whether Xuanzang knew about it but did not mention in his records. Years later, he wrote in a letter from China that he lost some books in the river Indus on his way back from India.
> 
> For reasons unknown, ancient Indian scholars dismissed a crucial astronomical discovery, of the precession of equinoxes, circa 6th-7th century CE. As a result, most south Asian calendars ran slower than the seasons. Festival dates are now offset almost by a month.


----------



## ashs1 (Feb 2, 2015)

Issued Jeffrey Archer's* A Matter of Honour* from library yesterday..Hopefully, its good.


----------



## Faun (Feb 2, 2015)

Finished reading Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep? and The Power of Myth 

Reading *The Book of Disquiet* and *Metro 2033*


----------



## tkin (Feb 2, 2015)

ashs1 said:


> Issued Jeffrey Archer's* A Matter of Honour* from library yesterday..Hopefully, its good.


Public library? Here the public libraries keep only Bengali books :/


----------



## ashs1 (Feb 2, 2015)

tkin said:


> Public library? Here the public libraries keep only Bengali books :/



sadly no.. there are no decent public libraries here in nagpur..
I issued it from my college library..

The best Public library that i've been a member of is *Murugan Library* in adyar,chennai..had all sorts of books from comicsC( DC, Archies, tinkle) to Novels ( Tamil as well as english) and magazines as well.


----------



## tkin (Feb 2, 2015)

ashs1 said:


> sadly no.. there are no decent public libraries here in nagpur..
> I issued it from my college library..
> 
> The best Public library that i've been a member of is *Murugan Library* in adyar,chennai..had all sorts of books from comicsC( DC, Archies, tinkle) to Novels ( Tamil as well as english) and magazines as well.


Same here, no public library keeps English books. Sadly, my college as well as my current company only keeps study books :/


----------



## jackal_79 (Feb 3, 2015)

It Seems like the habit of reading is coming down. Many find it difficult due to lack of time!


----------



## Anorion (Feb 3, 2015)

Gave me sad suggestions for Michael Moorcock, probably because nobody writes like him
but might work for you people 
What Should I Read Next? Book recommendations from readers like you


----------



## sling-shot (Feb 3, 2015)

Is there a similar website like GoodReads Share Book Recommendations With Your Friends, Join Book Clubs, Answer Trivia with an Android application if possible which is not majorly girly?


----------



## Anorion (Feb 3, 2015)

There was some RTI which showed that BSNL payed exorbitant rates to Tier 1 providers
RTI Reveals BSNL Pays Exorbitant rates for bandwidth


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 3, 2015)

Anorion said:


> There was some RTI which showed that BSNL payed exorbitant rates to Tier 1 providers
> RTI Reveals BSNL Pays Exorbitant rates for bandwidth



Erm, wrong thread?


----------



## Anorion (Feb 3, 2015)

oops yep. sorry. Internet was weird in college.


----------



## tkin (Feb 11, 2015)

Now reading Rama II by Arthur C Clarke. I am not loving the direction it's taking, too much background story for a Hard Sci fi novel.


----------



## Anorion (Feb 11, 2015)

Rendezvous with Rama was good. I like to think of it as a standalone book. 

After that it starts going haywire. Rama II is still ok, Garden of Rama and Rama Revealed just go insane.


----------



## tkin (Feb 11, 2015)

Anorion said:


> Rendezvous with Rama was good. *I like to think of it as a standalone book.
> *
> After that it starts going haywire. Rama II is still ok, Garden of Rama and Rama Revealed just go insane.


Exactly.

If this turns bad I will skip the rest of the books in this series, will start with The Wise Man's Fear or Jurassic Park(based on my mood).


----------



## Anorion (Feb 16, 2015)

Ooh boy, just read something by Asimov. After reading his funny fantasy, I could not pick up his sci-fi, because his fantasy is just so much better (Azazel).
But then, read a short story that just blew me away... it's much more dark and intense than his regular sci-fi
it's called "hostess", and is available for free here: 
*archive.org/stream/galaxymagazine-1951-05/Galaxy_1951_05#page/n87/mode/2up


----------



## Anorion (Mar 8, 2015)

The Story of Cawnpore
available here : *archive.org/details/storycawnpore00thomgoog
English soldier's POV of 1857 sepoy uprising


----------



## jackal_79 (Mar 20, 2015)

Why no one suggesting any good books? I am almost finished reading up Jack Reacher Series. Can any one suggest any thing similar?


----------



## jackal_79 (Mar 21, 2015)

anyone??


----------



## Faun (Mar 21, 2015)

jackal_79 said:


> anyone??



Try this 
What Should I Read Next? Book recommendations from readers like you


----------



## jackal_79 (Mar 21, 2015)

I have not read or seen the game of throne series and plan to do both. Should i read the book first and then watch it or the other way?


----------



## cute.bandar (Mar 21, 2015)

> I am almost finished reading up Jack Reacher Series. Can any one suggest any thing similar?


 Hmm I haven't read Jack Reacher (only seen the movie), but maybe you can try pendergast series.


----------



## tkin (Mar 23, 2015)

Started reading Robert Jordan's The Wheel of Time series. It's extremely interesting. The setting gives a reminiscence of Tolkien's world, but with more prominent magic system. The story has very little violence but very rich world description. 

Read the first three books in one week. I suggest all fantasy lovers to read the first book(The Eye of The World) at least, you will get hooked for sure.

-------------

Also read The First Law trilogy by Joe Abercrombie. Very nicely written, rich setting, massive battles, and plenty of violence to go by. Magic is not that well developed but contains plenty of politics and plot twists. Suggested for mature readers.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 23, 2015)

Almost finished Anansi Boys by Neil Gaiman 
every page is fun to read, not just text with moments in between. One of the best books I've ever read. This guy can write.


----------



## tkin (Mar 23, 2015)

Anorion said:


> Almost finished Anansi Boys by Neil Gaiman
> every page is fun to read, not just text with moments in between. One of the best books I've ever read. *This guy can write.*


No doubt, Stardust and American Gods are two of his most amazing works, and he also authored an exciting visual novel, Sandman.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 23, 2015)

Have to read Stardust and American Gods next. Liked Sandman, not sure if Anansi Boys is American Gods 2 or not.


----------



## Faun (Mar 23, 2015)

Anorion said:


> Have to read Stardust and American Gods next. Liked Sandman, not sure if Anansi Boys is American Gods 2 or not.



Ending is different in book and movie. A very good read.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 25, 2015)

^ooh, will read the book first then


Reading Caesar's Commentaries. It is about the war in gaul. Unbelievable to read directly, the accounts of one of the greatest war commanders in history. 52 BC, and it still feels like it has not aged. 
One big revelation was yes, Caesar does refer to himself in third person, but while reading it, it does not appear to be from vanity or pride, as depicted in say the Asterix comics. It is more for the sake of clarity, and to give an impersonal and objective view of things, as if someone other than Caesar had written it. 
(there are some things which I had not heard of at all before, such as burning your own villages before marching to war to ensure you fight that much harder, or marrying off your own mother for diplomatic reasons, or that Caesar fought on the front lines, not just giving orders.)

Anyone have recommendations, anything before 1000 AD, memoirs of or accounts by historical figures who were not primarily authors


----------



## Chaitanya (Mar 26, 2015)

Reading Hobbit.. 
Wonderful book, movie feels like crap now. BTW one random question, how do you guys read books?
1. Go slowly, like maybe a chapter or two per day making notes & stuff
2. Leaf through pages @ may be 100 - 200 pages a day.
3. Something else


----------



## Anorion (Mar 26, 2015)

don't make notes, just fold the important pages
it's not even 1 book at a time, read one physical book while travelling, in the middle of a bunch of ebooks, and pick up comics every now and then
but pacing for all is same


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 26, 2015)

Chaitanya said:


> Reading Hobbit..
> Wonderful book, movie feels like crap now. BTW one random question, how do you guys read books?
> 1. Go slowly, like maybe a chapter or two per day making notes & stuff
> 2. Leaf through pages @ may be 100 - 200 pages a day.
> 3. Something else


Notes? What notes? Why notes?


----------



## Chaitanya (Mar 26, 2015)

You to keep record of important stuff, because TBH, in reading long novels I forget tiny details..


----------



## tkin (Mar 27, 2015)

Chaitanya said:


> Reading Hobbit..
> Wonderful book, movie feels like crap now. BTW one random question, how do you guys read books?
> 1. Go slowly, like maybe a chapter or two per day making notes & stuff
> 2. Leaf through pages @ may be 100 - 200 pages a day.
> 3. Something else


From my kobo reading stats: 4.2 pages per minute.

I read very fast and have good memory, I storm through the books.

- - - Updated - - -



Chaitanya said:


> You to keep record of important stuff, because TBH, in reading long novels I forget tiny details..


That's why we have wikia, helps when I drop and then pickup a series long time later.


----------



## Chaitanya (Mar 27, 2015)

tkin said:


> From my kobo reading stats: 4.2 pages per minute.
> 
> I read very fast and have good memory, I storm through the books.


On kobo, 1 page = A5 I guess?

In that case 



Spoiler



Holy Crap! You read damn fast



Also which one I should start next? Master of game by Sidney Sheldon or Godfather by puzo


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 27, 2015)

Damn [MENTION=52329]tkin[/MENTION]...nice speed.


----------



## Faun (Mar 27, 2015)

Finished *Not a Penny More, Not a Penny Less* - 3/5.

Reading *Metro 2033* and  *A Confederacy of Dunces*


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 30, 2015)

Just completed reading 'The Alchemist' man i have just woke up


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 30, 2015)

*Malice by Keigo Higashino*

Loved it. This  man is on a different path. Read it!


----------



## Faun (Apr 23, 2015)

Completed *Metro 2033* - So much more than the games. But the games are executed beautifully giving shapes to the mutant abominations and the places as you read. Ending took me by surprise, more so if you read the book first.


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 23, 2015)

Started Count of Monte Cristo.

Around ~15% in.


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 24, 2015)

axes2t2 said:


> Started Count of Monte Cristo.
> 
> Around ~15% in.



Pure awesomeness.


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 25, 2015)

Allu Azad said:


> Pure awesomeness.



Ikr.

Now reached the part where he finds the ______


----------



## Anorion (Apr 29, 2015)

Anyone read Anansi Boys?

Just finished Pillars of the Earth and then read World Without End. 
Went back and read some bits of Pillars of the Earth. It's supposed to be a modern classic, but is badly written. The most compelling thing about the book is not the cathedral (which is what the author thinks it is about), but the people and the story. It was too involving.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 29, 2015)

28 and half wishes.


----------



## Faun (Apr 29, 2015)

So this got published this year by Penguin books
My Fiancée, Me & #Ifu**edup eBook: Aarya Babbar: Amazon.in: Kindle Store

*i.imgur.com/7nZ4n7o.png


----------



## jasku (Apr 29, 2015)

^^ What the hell is going on with publishers, to add to it, the book has good reviews on Amazon!


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 29, 2015)

I could not stand to read after first 3 lines. My eyes hurt!


----------



## Anorion (Apr 30, 2015)

digital publishing rite? Those reviwers must have been his mother.


----------



## Faun (Apr 30, 2015)

Anorion said:


> digital publishing rite? Those reviwers must have been his mother.



He is Arya Babbar. Raj Babbar's son. And Penguin publisher. 1 + 1 = 2


----------



## Anorion (Apr 30, 2015)

I thought Chetan Bhagat was rock bottom till Amish showed up. Then I thought Amish was rock bottom.

no wait, I want to read this. This seems to be like a very well written satire on aimless millennial kids with bad grimmer and no convictions
I don't really have a problem with the sms language, because it is unpretentious, not like Amish who thinks he can write.


----------



## Faun (Apr 30, 2015)

^^So Chetan Bhagat is the best out of abysmal Indian writers ?

Reading Roadside Picnic. The translation and language is so much better than Metro 2033. It's like nearer to F. Scott Fitzgerald.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 30, 2015)

I don't think I have the right idea of good and bad any more

I once imagined a book exactly like this and thought how much fun it must be, then saw someone doing it sincerely, and instead of the language being atrocious and amusing at every line, it becomes one of the background issues


saw some other titles there, the things people also apparently purchased. Seems like there is a market and an audience that does not really care so much for good language anymore, I don't think they even care for understanding something.

I just feel like books have now died


----------



## rhitwick (May 1, 2015)

Anorion said:


> I don't think I have the right idea of good and bad any more
> 
> I once imagined a book exactly like this and thought how much fun it must be, then saw someone doing it sincerely, and instead of the language being atrocious and amusing at every line, it becomes one of the background issues
> 
> ...



I don't think so.

Its like book world has seen a clear division as like movies. Purely commercial and art house.

By selling these craps the publishing house still can afford publishing the good books or afford some re-prints of some rare books. Just a theory.

But, its good sign people are reading. We can hope that one day they would like to rise above these cheap thrills and read some serious ones.


----------



## Anorion (May 1, 2015)

yeah but you don't watch amateur videos shot without tripod on mobile cam, and shoddily edited with incoherent screenplay
at least there is no market for such movies


there is a big void between the kinds of books people want to read, about familiar topics, using the language as it is used locally, and the shortage of good writers to churn them out. The stories here are more important, than the ability to write them. 
these books could really be a lot better with a good editor


----------



## tkin (May 1, 2015)

Faun said:


> So this got published this year by Penguin books
> My Fiancée, Me & #Ifu**edup eBook: Aarya Babbar: Amazon.in: Kindle Store


Ban this idiot from writing books, now a days when I visit some bookstore in shopping malls I'd see all these romance books. Books with title like this, no one buys them, no one who wants to read the book anyway, some buy them as a gift though.

BTW, the first review: 

*Okay so im done with d book....Aarya jst gotto tell u dis...dat d book is not a normal book....it has heights of uniqueness ! ! !and its jst sooo enjoyn in reading d book..feels like wen a certain situation is been held I feel as if I myself im present out der...I could feel each..emotion d character goes throug..I mean I loveee it not jst lovee it I loVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE IT... || (highlights~pause pause+pause ..)....**all dis is not enuf to explain how amyzingly fabulous ur book is yaaaa***...its NOT JUST A BOOK ITS A DRUG ! #InLoveWithDisMadAuthor..<3*

- - - Updated - - -



Anorion said:


> I don't think I have the right idea of good and bad any more
> 
> I once imagined a book exactly like this and thought how much fun it must be, then saw someone doing it sincerely, and instead of the language being atrocious and amusing at every line, it becomes one of the background issues
> 
> ...


Have you seen recent facebook posts? Specially in news articles?

PS: These books get good reviews, because no one with a sane mind buys them, those who do would choke on a George Orwell novel, so they read these books and rate them 5 stars.

- - - Updated - - -



Faun said:


> Completed *Metro 2033* - So much more than the games. But the games are executed beautifully giving shapes to the mutant abominations and the places as you read. Ending took me by surprise, more so if you read the book first.


Did you see the alternate ending in the game?


----------



## Faun (May 1, 2015)

tkin said:


> Did you see the alternate ending in the game?



I pulled the plug. Bad ending. There is not much difference just the end scene and  credit music changes from what I know.


----------



## tkin (May 1, 2015)

faun said:


> i pulled the plug. Bad ending. There is not much difference just the end scene and  credit music changes from what i know.


Youtube: 

[YOUTUBE]IDWN49AHU58[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anorion (May 1, 2015)

so no one read Anansi Boys? 



Spoiler



If you read the way "tiger" is used in the book, it is as if tigers are already extinct, and a mythical creature



there is a huge market for simple english books, something that a non native speaker can easily understand. I think somewhere in this thread only someone pointed out some guy who collected english versions of the book, and read the hindi version. 
Simple does not mean bad language though, or children's books for that matter. Samit Basu is solid, local content, and good language. There are also one off books, Nothing is Blue. Maybe we should make a list of these sad books that get popular, and suggest good alternatives. How is Sidin Vadukut?

Of course, digital publishing means everyone has the freedom to publish crud

I would love to read a book that uses sms language, in the spirit of being ultra conservative about the number of characters used. The whole narrative must be direct, and concise. It should be easy to read for those using sms language, and impossible for those who don't. Like someone should actually type it out on a keypad of an old feature phone for authenticity.


----------



## tkin (May 1, 2015)

Anorion said:


> so no one read Anansi Boys?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd rather gouge out my eyes before reading a book written in sms language, somehow that really irritates me. There are thousands of books out there, quality books, a lifetime is not enough to read even a fraction of them, I'd rather spend as much time as I can to read those books.


----------



## Anorion (May 2, 2015)

Faun said:


> ^^So Chetan Bhagat is the best out of abysmal Indian writers ?



Vikram Seth, maybe


----------



## rhitwick (May 2, 2015)

Anorion said:


> and suggest good alternatives. How is Sidin Vadukut?



He has written three books till date. 

Dork trilogy. FIrst book is good and you might just enjoy the seldom tongue-in-cheek humor, at times toilet humors too. But, one thing for sure you'll enjoy first book.

Second one tries to copy success of first book and repeats few scenarios in different set-up. Kinda happened with Hangover series, the sequels were not supposed to happen but they had to milk the cash cow.

Third book is bad. Simply bad. Period.

If you follow him in Twitter you'll find out he has good sense of humor; good one liners but not enough talent for novels I guess.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 2, 2015)

Any recommendations for Dark  fantasy novels ? Anything similar to A song of Ice and Fire...
PS : I like books that are open to reader interpretations


----------



## Anorion (May 2, 2015)

^Michael Moorcock
Eternal Champion series... it's huuge
Corum, Von Bek and Nomad of the Time Streams especially good
can be read in any order, and in fact, the stories in each volume also can be read in any order

and trust me, Moorcock goes much, much darker than GRRM 

Fortress of the Pearl, and Dancers at the End of Time also good

James S. A. Corey which is a pen name for the assistant writers of GRRM have written a sci fi series The Expanse which is written in the same narrative structure and style as ASOIAF

Pillars of the Earth and World Without End follows the stories of multiple characters during the anarchy and plague in the middle ages. Medieval historical fiction, no fantasy, but dark enough.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 2, 2015)

Thanks for the excellent list ! Time to dig up wikipedia which one Ill buy first


----------



## tkin (May 2, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> Any recommendations for Dark  fantasy novels ? Anything similar to A song of Ice and Fire...
> PS : I like books that are open to reader interpretations


*The First Law Trilogy* by *Joe Abercrombie* is an excellent dark fantasy series, three books, very mature and realistic(except the magical elements). I'd suggest you try it. At least the characters die there, violently just like GoT series.

I've been continuing *The Wheel of Time* series by *Robert Jordan*. Its getting a bit boring, the entire novel drags like a queue at passport office, but the last 200 pages or so make up for that delay, 15 books in the series. Now reading the *Lord of Chaos*, sixth book, 9 more books to go. Only saving grace are the excellent and unique magic system, size of the world and setting, looking forward to Brandon Sanderson's work who picks up from 12th novel, if Sanderson wrote them anything like his Mistborn Trilogy then it should be an excellent conclusion to this excellent series.


----------



## Anorion (May 30, 2015)

Technology of the Gods The Incredible Sciences of the Ancients 
ok book if you want unscientific theorizing of basically ancient aliens (this guy and this book was one of the references in the series that actually exists, so read it). there are a bunch of interesting artifacts described that show devices way ahead of their time, and only a few of them are hoaxes.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 8, 2015)

Almost done with The Book Thief by Markus Zukus. Really informative book on german swear words.


----------



## Faun (Jun 14, 2015)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Almost done with The Book Thief by Markus Zukus. Really informative book on german swear words.



Saumensch !

I liked how it looked like a cliched story but turned out a breath of fresh air.


----------



## ashs1 (Jun 14, 2015)

Finished "The Immortals of Meluha"... The manner of writing is simple and easy.. Written in very dramatic style though.  Somewhat Like bollywood ..


----------



## Anorion (Jun 14, 2015)

the manner of writing is bad.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 14, 2015)

Faun said:


> Saumensch !
> 
> I liked how it looked like a cliched story but turned out a breath of fresh air.



Arshlock! 

Yes. I completed it few days back. It makes you melancholy at the end. Rudy is one inspiring lover saukerl.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jun 15, 2015)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Almost done with The Book Thief by Markus Zukus. Really informative book on german swear words.



watched the movie,havent read it yet


----------



## Anorion (Jun 22, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> Any recommendations for Dark  fantasy novels ? Anything similar to A song of Ice and Fire...
> PS : I like books that are open to reader interpretations



I just started reading ASOIAF


Spoiler



think Jon Snow is going to be the ultimate anticlimax. Hope he dies now, because the only other option is that he will be saved up to die later. 
Liked the TV series so far, but now can see that they removed some parts potentially important to the story.
Wondering how much the unnamed characters in the tv series that might still exist, will affect the story.


It is basically historical fiction. Anarchy, and War of Roses. It dissects the political scenario, which it does very well. 
Pillars of the Earth and World Without End heavily inspired this work. 
He found a middle ground between Moorcock and Tolkein. And he treads this middle ground purposefully with liberal references to both the Tolkein Legendarium and the Moorcock Multiverse. The TV show also does this, but very subtly. Best example is design of Iron Throne or sword names called out during the Purple Wedding.
The most rewarding aspect is the mundane bits. We no longer see the Middle Ages as a rustic, backward, stupid time.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 22, 2015)

haha, i knew you'd love it 

now only if i could convice [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION] to stop having a grudge on GOT


----------



## Anorion (Jun 22, 2015)

*www2.warwick.ac.uk/fac/arts/englis.../bibliography/2.7moorcock_m.1978epic_pooh.pdf

or web version 

: RevolutionSF - Epic Pooh : Feature

before Tolkein, fantasy was not different from fairy tales, and after Tolkein, that became the de facto kind of fantasy


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 22, 2015)

yup, he basically invented the elves, dwarves, goblins and other mythological creatures, invented the concept of council of races, named legendary swords, and the plot line of good vs evil that we see in almost all RPG/fantasy thingies..


----------



## Anorion (Jun 22, 2015)

ASOIAF


Spoiler



possible that Summer kept Bran alive when he fell, and the same thing could happen to Jon Snow?


----------



## Vyom (Jun 22, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> haha, i knew you'd love it
> 
> now only if i could convice [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION] to stop having a grudge on GOT



eh? Love what?
And about GoT.. I will complete it some day.


----------



## Anorion (Jun 22, 2015)

> Looking closely, Tom saw that the youngster was dipping a rag into a pail of milk - goat's milk, presumably - and then putting the sodden corner of the rag into the baby's mouth. That was ingenious.


-Ken Follett in Pillars of the Earth



> Robb rushed into the silence he left. "I will nurse him myself, Father," he promised. "I will soak a towel with warm milk, and give hum suck from that."


-GRRM in A Game of Thrones



> Rickon needs you," Robb said sharply. "He's only three, he doesn't understand what's happening. He thinks everyone has deserted him, so he follows me around all day, clutching my leg and crying. I don't know what to do with him."


-GRRM in A Game of Thrones



> Every family had lost at least one member: a child, a mother, a husband, a sister. The people wore no badges of mourning but the lines of their faces showed grief as starkly as bare trees show winter. One of the worst hit was six-year-old Jonathan. He moped about the priory close like a lost soul, and eventually Philip realized he was missing Tom, who had, it seemed, spent more time with the boy than anyone had noticed.


-Ken Follett in Pillars of the Earth


----------



## ankush28 (Jun 23, 2015)

*The Martian by Andy Weir*
Astronaut's attempt of surviving on mars with very little supplies. Contains lots of humorous logs. MUST READ!
I read ~5 chapters. Initially it's a lot about sh!t-science (literally!)

This is by far the best cover I've seen...

*images.randomhouse.com/cover/9780804139021

Here's trailer of movie adaptation - *youtube.com/watch?v=Ue4PCI0NamI


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 23, 2015)

Picked up an old copy of Ken Follet's Hornet Flight. Intriguing.


----------



## jackal_79 (Jul 9, 2015)

Manchester United: The Biography: The Complete Story of the World's Greatest Football Club by Jim White â€” Reviews, Discussion, Bookclubs, Lists

- - - Updated - - -

Currently reading


----------



## Anorion (Jul 12, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> Any recommendations for Dark  fantasy novels ? Anything similar to A song of Ice and Fire...
> PS : *I like books that are open to reader interpretations*


understand that bit now. Finished ASOIAF.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 12, 2015)

Hehe, nice... how's  your rating ?


----------



## Anorion (Jul 12, 2015)

Cannot rate it fairly just now, maybe after some time. Is there anything like it? Liked the story in the TV series more, must have been fun juggling all that around. The Expanse is actually better in some ways. 
But this is very satisfying for theorizing. Would balk at reading it all again... although doing some bits over is fun.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 12, 2015)

If you liked GOT, you might like the world of Kain series by karl edward wagner


Is no one reading amish's new book... Seems like a fun read so far. However nowhere near what the secret of the nagas was like


----------



## Anorion (Jul 14, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> If you liked GOT, you might like the world of Kain series by karl edward wagner



ok, will read that next. It's Kane I guess. 

Just about done with The World of Ice and Fire. There is a whole section dedicated to Targs in wars on dragons. If that is what you want out of ASOIAF, it's right there. A World of Ice and Fire is to A Song of Ice and Fire what The Silmarillion is to The Tolkein Legendarium. Somewhat.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 14, 2015)

hey hey dayum, i didnt know about that, gotta download that 

Also anorion, try the Iron from Ice, a Game of Thrones tale from Telltale games.. you'll love it


----------



## setanjan123 (Jul 15, 2015)

So finished the witcher saga by andrej sapowski . And i gotta say i am impressed . I am sad it had to end . It had me hooked . I am now suffering from post witcher depression lol. So was wondering anyone know some similar book series ? I mean not as in having mutated monster hunters but more similar in setting(medieval war torn times) , great characters ,pacing , dark bleak atmosphere sometimes and also some great relationships ala Geralt and ciri etc .I know it might be a too much to ask lol. If you have read the books you will know exactly what i mean . So anyone can point me in the right direction ? I really need to get over my witcher obsession


----------



## Anorion (Jul 15, 2015)

^
hahahaha
it is a labyrinth. there is no way out. Your only hope is to go deeper and deeper and get so lost that you cannot find your way back.

Read Moorcock.


----------



## setanjan123 (Jul 15, 2015)

Lolol . Yeah heard a lot about michael moorcock . I guess i have to try to move on lol . But its so hard . Its been a while since ive been obsessed like this . Played Witcher 3 and then read the books . I guess i still have something left since i havent played witcher 1 and 2 lol . But anyways books are a different story. Lets see


----------



## jackal_79 (Jul 20, 2015)

Can someone advice on books of Ruskin Bond?


----------



## Anorion (Jul 20, 2015)

what advice?
read short stories. start with the India I love or The night train at Deoli...


----------



## jackal_79 (Jul 20, 2015)

Anorion said:


> what advice?
> read short stories. start with the India I love or The night train at Deoli...



Sorry! i meant how good are his books. I never read one.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 20, 2015)

Oh they are very, very good. Written in simple language, that anyone can understand. 
compared to amish, cb, or others who seem to have written their novels on mobile before selling them on fk, his books are from another spacetime


----------



## jackal_79 (Jul 20, 2015)

Anorion said:


> Oh they are very, very good. Written in simple language, that anyone can understand.
> compared to amish, cb, or others who seem to have written their novels on mobile before selling them on fk, his books are from another spacetime



Thanks! that's what i wanted to know. I don't have much experience with indian writers other than R K Narayanan and hence the question.


----------



## adityak469 (Jul 21, 2015)

completed bridge to Terabithia, Started A Thousand Splendid Suns. Both of them are amazing


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jul 22, 2015)

adityak469 said:


> completed bridge to Terabithia, Started A Thousand Splendid Suns. Both of them are amazing


yupp a thousand splendid suns is amazing


----------



## jackal_79 (Jul 22, 2015)

Has any one here read books by S. K Pottekad who wrote couple of great travelogues. I need some good travelogues in similar style. Suggest if you know anything similar.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 31, 2015)

putting the Bone Clocks and The Three Body problem on hold to read Memory, Sorrow and Thorn by Tad Williams. 
it is too much like ASoIaF


----------



## jackal_79 (Aug 9, 2015)

Can anyone suggest some good detective series other than Sherlock Holmes and hercule poirot?


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 9, 2015)

jackal_79 said:


> Can anyone suggest some good detective series other than Sherlock Holmes and hercule poirot?


Miss Marple by Agartala Christi 
Father Brown series 
Robert Blake series 
Jack Reacher series 

Translated Byomkesh series 
Translated Feluda series


----------



## jackal_79 (Aug 9, 2015)

rhitwick said:


> Miss Marple by Agartala Christi
> Father Brown series
> Robert Blake series
> Jack Reacher series
> ...



I don't think Jack Reacher will fall into detective category. I am unable to find this robert blake series. Who is the author?


----------



## tkin (Aug 9, 2015)

jackal_79 said:


> I don't think Jack Reacher will fall into detective category. I am unable to find this robert blake series. Who is the author?


Reacher might be belonging to the thriller category but those books feature some excellent detective work. Specially the deductions are very very interesting.


----------



## jackal_79 (Aug 9, 2015)

tkin said:


> Reacher might be belonging to the thriller category but those books feature some excellent detective work. Specially the deductions are very very interesting.



That is true. But i am looking more at Sherlock Holmes / Hercule Poirot kind of characters.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 10, 2015)

jackal_79 said:


> Can anyone suggest some good detective series other than Sherlock Holmes and hercule poirot?



Dirk Gently's Holistic Detective Agency


----------



## setanjan123 (Aug 10, 2015)

rhitwick said:


> Miss Marple by Agartala Christi
> Father Brown series
> Robert Blake series
> Jack Reacher series
> ...


Agartala Christi??


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 10, 2015)

setanjan123 said:


> Agartala Christi??


Please excuse my spelling.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 10, 2015)

omg did not even notice that. And then only noticed that there was no e in the Christi. 
Now Im dead, and why I am dead will be a murder mystery.


----------



## Faun (Aug 10, 2015)

Anorion said:


> omg did not even notice that. And then only noticed that there was no e in the Christi.
> Now Im dead, and why I am dead will be a murder mystery.



Not before Meera Jain mystery.


----------



## reddick (Aug 13, 2015)

Hi guys , I've just finished 'My Name is Abu Salem' novel . What a piece of fiction literature! Superb and a must-read biography. 
BTW can you people may suggest me some other Fiction , Historical type novels ... Thanks a lot


----------



## Anorion (Aug 13, 2015)

^Nothing is Blue by Biman Nath

oh its a Zaidi book. haven't read that one. It is not fiction at all, he just writes it like a story. Mafia Queens of Mumbai and Black Friday.


----------



## reddick (Aug 13, 2015)

Well , Zaidi himself describes that the novel is purely non fictional based on police records, court's documents and after questioning Abu Salem himself. 

And do you know other these-types of novels ...

P.S -  Today I may get 'Those Pricy Thakur Girls' ordered via Amazon during Freedom Sale


----------



## jackal_79 (Aug 13, 2015)

jackal_79 said:


> Has any one here read books by S. K Pottekad who wrote couple of great travelogues. I need some good travelogues in similar style. Suggest if you know anything similar.


Anyone?


----------



## Anorion (Aug 13, 2015)

reddick said:


> Well , Zaidi himself describes that the novel is purely non fictional based on police records, court's documents and after questioning Abu Salem himself.
> 
> And do you know other these-types of novels ...
> 
> P.S -  Today I may get 'Those Pricy Thakur Girls' ordered via Amazon during Freedom Sale



oh God. That sounds like Romance. 
Pick up other Zaidi books, there is Mafia Queens of Mumbai, Black Friday, Mumbai Avengers...


----------



## reddick (Aug 17, 2015)

Guys , By mistake I had ordered 'The Pricy Thakur Girls'  considering it as non fiction novel. But it is a fiction and imaginary book. I just lost my enthusiasm in first  chapter  

Secondly, I came to know that a serial named 'Thakur Girls' is telecast these days , don't know at which channel , totally based on this novel.  Now the serial makers have discovered an easy way that buy any novel copyrights and then produce hundreds of episodes to keep people busy watching T.V 

Now , I've ordered '1984 The anti-sikh violence and after'  and  'The emergency : a personal history' from Amazon


----------



## jackal_79 (Aug 20, 2015)

Which is the best book on bhagavad gita?


----------



## Anorion (Aug 20, 2015)

Aurobindo


----------



## jackal_79 (Aug 20, 2015)

Anorion said:


> Aurobindo


Sorry, didn't understand.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 20, 2015)

Aurobindo's version is the best book on Bhagvad Gita
easily understandable and not twisted and corrupted


----------



## jackal_79 (Aug 20, 2015)

Anorion said:


> Aurobindo's version is the best book on Bhagvad Gita
> easily understandable and not twisted and corrupted


Thanks !, can you please share the title of the book?


----------



## reddick (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm sorry but why do u want to read Bhagvad Gita BTW


----------



## jackal_79 (Aug 20, 2015)

reddick said:


> I'm sorry but why do u want to read Bhagvad Gita BTW


Well, my good digitian, why not?


----------



## Anorion (Aug 20, 2015)

Essays on the Gita published by Sri Aurobindo Ashram Trust.


----------



## reddick (Aug 24, 2015)

Today I completed "1984 The anti-sikh violence and After" by Sanjay Suri. The book seems interesting describing the riots ,followed after the assassination of the then PM Indira Gandhi, killing thousands of Sikhs in Delhi. The events were witnesses by the author himself. It cleared many hoax regarding 1984 Massacre here in Punjab.


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 24, 2015)

Need suggestions on books/articles that are related to human behavior, decision making and society. Also some books on "meaning of life".


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 24, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> Also some books on "meaning of life".


Everyone knows it, it's 42.


----------



## jackal_79 (Aug 25, 2015)

rhitwick said:


> Everyone knows it, it's 42.


  Sorry, didnt understand. What do you mean by that?


----------



## Chetan1991 (Aug 25, 2015)

jackal_79 said:


> Sorry, didnt understand. What do you mean by that?


Its a reference to book series  The Hitchhiker's Guide to The Galaxy. 

If you're going to read them, keep a towel nearby.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 25, 2015)

And always remember, Don't Panic!


----------



## Anorion (Aug 25, 2015)

and keep an eye out for the ravenous bugblatter beast of Traal


----------



## axes2t2 (Sep 20, 2015)

Finally finished Count of Monte Cristo.


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 21, 2015)

axes2t2 said:


> Finally finished Count of Monte Cristo.



That one is a great book. We used to share that book among us in school days.


----------



## axes2t2 (Sep 23, 2015)

Any recommendations for next ?


----------



## jackal_79 (Sep 23, 2015)

We should make a to read list with most recommended books to read !


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 24, 2015)

axes2t2 said:


> Any recommendations for next ?



Alif Laila va Laila.


----------



## axes2t2 (Sep 25, 2015)

Allu Azad said:


> Alif Laila va Laila.



Memories...


----------



## jackal_79 (Oct 7, 2015)

can anyone suggest some author/s whose books are fast paced, page turner and don't want to keep down once you start reading kind?


----------



## Anorion (Oct 7, 2015)

Tom Holt, Neil Gaiman, Ken Follett, Michael Crichton


----------



## jackal_79 (Oct 7, 2015)

Anorion said:


> Tom Holt, Neil Gaiman, Ken Follett, Michael Crichton


Never heard of first two. Others I have read. Thanks, will check out the first two. Btw, any particular books of those to choose from?


----------



## Anorion (Oct 7, 2015)

Any by Tom Holt, American Gods by Gaiman

Daniel Suarez also good, check out Influx


----------



## jackal_79 (Oct 7, 2015)

Anorion said:


> Any by Tom Holt, American Gods by Gaiman
> 
> Daniel Suarez also good, check out Influx


Thanks again. Will check it out. Currently reading ice station by mathew Reilly.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 7, 2015)

ooh haven't read will try.


----------



## jackal_79 (Oct 7, 2015)

Anorion said:


> ooh haven't read will try.


It would be like watching a Hollywood movie.


----------



## Allu Azad (Oct 8, 2015)

jackal_79 said:


> can anyone suggest some author/s whose books are fast paced, page turner and don't want to keep down once you start reading kind?



Dean Koontz


----------



## Anorion (Oct 8, 2015)

Tom Holt books are fast paced page turners, but mostly impossible to film
Snow White and The Seven Samurai is about hacking


----------



## axes2t2 (Oct 9, 2015)

Started Slaughterhouse-Five


----------



## tkin (Oct 10, 2015)

Any good books on Hinduism? Not religious cr@p like flying airships, but something that analyses our religion, specially the history of our religion in a non biased way. Basically I want to learn the history of Hinduism, no comparison or competitions.


----------



## jackal_79 (Oct 10, 2015)

tkin said:


> Any good books on Hinduism? Not religious cr@p like flying airships, but something that analyses our religion, specially the history of our religion in a non biased way. Basically I want to learn the history of Hinduism, no comparison or competitions.


Yeah, me also interested in those.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 11, 2015)

Devdutt Patanaik... If need a reco to start with then go for Jaya
There is one more book on all south asian religions including some obscure and extinct ones. I posted a few pages back, will try to find or remember

- - - Updated - - -

Oh and btw vaimanika shastra is an interesing forgery for it's time

- - - Updated - - -

found it guys, it is called "Mythology of India: Myths and Legends of India, Tibet and Sri Lanka" by Rachel Storm


----------



## jackal_79 (Oct 11, 2015)

I's available on Amazon:
Buy Mythology of India: Myths and Legends of India, Tibet and Sri Lanka Book Online at Low Prices in India | Mythology of India: Myths and Legends of India, Tibet and Sri Lanka Reviews & Ratings - Amazon.in

although, this is not what i was looking for. This is more like a A- Z guide.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 11, 2015)

yes, it is like a glossary, but each entry has the historical context, and outsider perspective 
what are you looking for? 

there is rarely an unbiased version, it is better to read different versions, with the different biases and figure out what is happening. There is also alternative translations to take into account here.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 13, 2015)

Read "Thoughts on the Gita" it's a small book written by Swami Vivekanand published by Advaita Ashrama::A Publication Centre of Ramakrishna Math & Mission
I am tempted to type out huge portions of it, but will post this much. Some of this is liable to get you lynched in India in these times, so I am quoting directly instead of writing my own interpretation in short form. 



> *Any one who composed a new Purana was known by the name of Vyasa*, like the word Vikramaditya, which was also a general name. Another point is, the book Gita had not been much known to the generality of the people, before Shakaracharya made it famous by writing his great commentary on it. Long before that, there was current, according to many, the commentary on it by Bodhayana. If this could be proved, it would go a long way, no doubt, to establish the antiquity of the Gita and the authorship of Vyasa. Byt the Bodhayana-Bhasya on the Vedanta Sutras -- from which Ramanuja compiled his Shri-Bhasya, which Shankaracharya mentions and even quotes in part here and there in his own commentary, and which was so greatly discussed by the Swami Dayananda - not a copy even of that Bodhayana-Bhasya could I find while travelling throughout India. It is said that even Ramanuja compiled his Bhashya from a worm-eaten manuscript which he happened to find. When even this great Bodhayana-Bhashya on the Vedanta Sutras is so much enshrouded in the darkness of uncertainty, it is simply useless to try to establish the existence of the Bodhayana-Bhasya on the Gita. *Some infer that Shankaracharya was the author of the Gita, and that it was he who foisted it into the body of the Mahabharata*.





> Now to the third point, bearing on the subject of the Kurukshetra War,* no special evidence in support of it can be adduced*. But there is no doubt that there was a war fought between the Kurus and Panchalas. Another thing: How could there be so much discussion about Jnana, Bhakti and Yoga on the battlefield, where the huge army stood in battle array ready to fight, just waiting for the last signal? And was any shorthand writer present there to note down every word spoken between Krishna and Arjuna, in the din and turmoil of the battlefield?* According to some, this Kurukshetra War is only an allegory*. When we sum up its esoteric significance, it means the war which is constantly going on within man between the tendencies of good and evil.





> One thing should be especially remembered here, that there is no connection between these historical researches and our real aim, which is, the knowledge that leads to the acquirement of Dharma. Even if the historicity of the whole thing is proved to be absolutely false today, it will not in the least be any loss to us. "Then what is the use of so much historical research? -- you may ask. *It has its use because we have to get at the truth; it will not do for us to remain bound by wrong ideas born of ignorance. In this country people think very little of the importance of such inquiries. *Many of the sects believe that in order to preach a good thing which may be beneficial to many, there is no harm in telling an untruth, if that helps such preaching, or in other words, the end justifies the means. Hence, we find many of our Tantras beginning with, "Mahadeva said to Parvati". But our duty should be to convince ourselves of the truth, to believe in truth only. Such is the power of superstition, or faith in old traditions without inquiry into its truth, that it keeps men bound hand and foot, so much so, that even Jesus the Christ, Mohammed, and other great men believed in many such superstitions and could not shake them off. You have to keep your eye always fixed on truth only, and shun all superstitions completely.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 13, 2015)

You know what you would also find if you read his biography? 

You would know that he told Hindus once used to eat cow meat. 
He then went on and adviced to eat it as it makes us strong. In his words we're becoming weak everyday as a race due to poor food habit.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 17, 2015)

^wow. Yes, makes sense. Cow gives so many things, why not meat also. 

 [MENTION=110244]Nerevarine[/MENTION] check out Memory, Sorrow, Thorn by Tad Williams. It has Targs, and Others.


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 17, 2015)

[MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION], i m about to start The Kingkiller chronicles, have you read them ? Any other reccomendations

EDIT: Nevermind, The dragonbone chair (Memory, Sorrow, Thorn) seems tempting, gonna start it.. dont make me regret the decision, anorion


----------



## Faun (Oct 17, 2015)

Completed *The Confederacy of Dunces*. Very well written tragicomedy.


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 17, 2015)

Is there any place I could try  a couple of chapters of the book before I buy, I dont want to sound like a pirate but I really hate buying a book before I know I'll like it


----------



## Faun (Oct 17, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> Is there any place I could try  a couple of chapters of the book before I buy, I dont want to sound like a pirate but I really hate buying a book before I know I'll like it



Amazon has brief preview of the book.


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 18, 2015)

yeah, tried it out.. the book has a buttload of spelling mistakes and grammar errors
Still bought tho

- - - Updated - - -

So i read a few chapters of the book, loving it.. the indentation and spelling errors were annoying but ill still read it.. thx a lot anorion


----------



## Anorion (Oct 19, 2015)

I am also reading.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Oct 20, 2015)

Just finished with HMS Ulysses by Alistair McLean. Amazing book


----------



## jackal_79 (Oct 20, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> Just finished with HMS Ulysses by Alistair McLean. Amazing book


You should also try South by java head and the last frontier.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 23, 2015)

spotted and got Green Angel Tower : Seige for 70 bucks in a random raddi shop.


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 24, 2015)

are you kidding me, here i am, using the kindle version with countless spelling mistakes and errors

paying the price for lazyness :/


----------



## Anorion (Oct 24, 2015)

Didn't realise it was so big.


----------



## jackal_79 (Oct 27, 2015)

Has anyone read the Martian?


----------



## sling-shot (Oct 27, 2015)

jackal_79 said:


> Has anyone read the Martian?


Excellent read. Go for it.


----------



## ZTR (Oct 27, 2015)

sling-shot said:


> Excellent read. Go for it.


Seconded


----------



## tkin (Oct 27, 2015)

jackal_79 said:


> Has anyone read the Martian?


Yup, excellent read. Its hardcore sci fi, just like Arthur Clarke (Rendezvous with Rama). Very interesting for technically savvy people(10+2 science), a good read for non technical people as well. A non technical reader might need to use google at times.


----------



## jackal_79 (Oct 29, 2015)

Well, I have already seen the movie. I hope it will not spoil the fun of reading the book!


----------



## tkin (Oct 29, 2015)

jackal_79 said:


> Well, I have already seen the movie. I hope it will not spoil the fun of reading the book!


It won't, many things skipped.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 29, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> So i read a few chapters of the book, loving it.. the indentation and spelling errors were annoying but ill still read it.. thx a lot anorion



uh... this one is a little intense and involving. Didn't realize how much till I saw a huge last book, and it was only one part of the book lol. 
the last book is on the *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_longest_novels

Now I have to finish reading.


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 29, 2015)

Anorion said:


> uh... this one is a little intense and involving. Didn't realize how much till I saw a huge last book, and it was only one part of the book lol.
> the last book is on the *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_longest_novels
> 
> Now I have to finish reading.



I dont think I can finish the series unless I go tryhard mode like asoiaf.. besides ill drop whatever im reading once The Winds of Winter releases
Im not reading now btw, too focused on app dev... Ill resume once college starts and exam ends



> Martin intends to resolve these storylines "very early" in The Winds of Winter, saying "I'm going to open with the two big battles that I was building up to, the battle in the ice and the battle at Meereen—the battle of Slaver's Bay. And then take it from there."



How can anyone not go full try hard mode for TWoW after knowing this


----------



## Anorion (Oct 29, 2015)

^you really messed up all my free time man
I was really happy reading sci fi books as and when they came out. 

Don't read these Tad Williams books. You cannot rush or skip, it's packed to the brim and often reading a chapter over again is more rewarding. They are more fantastic than Tolkein, Moorcock and GRRM.


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 1, 2015)

Finished Kurt Vonnegut's *Slaughterhouse-five*...


----------



## jackal_79 (Nov 1, 2015)

Currently reading :
Check out this book on Goodreads: No Easy Day: The Firsthand Account of the Mission That Killed Osama Bin Laden No Easy Day: The Firsthand Account of the Mission That Killed Osama Bin Laden by Mark Owen â€” Reviews, Discussion, Bookclubs, Lists


----------



## Faun (Nov 2, 2015)

Did you guys ever feel the underground alien structures in Dead Space 3 were reminisce of At the Mountains of Madness by Lovercraft ?

There is a whole song named after it, Mountains of Madness.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 6, 2015)

Finished Stone of Farewell. 
This is not epic fantasy where the stories are a small part of a vast, perfect, self consistent chronology. This is not comic fantasy. This is not elfpunk or fantasy with technology. This is not historical fantasy, or social commentary or satire fantasy. This book has fantasy and nothing else. However, ASOIAF and HP, and pretty much every other modern fantasy has traces of this Tad Williams work, as much as Tolkein. 

Now onto the third book, half of which is bigger than LOTR.


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 6, 2015)

^Nope nope nope, im dunzo then


----------



## Chetan1991 (Nov 6, 2015)

Reading the Dune series. The first novel was great. If anyone here has read it, what do you think of it?


----------



## tkin (Nov 7, 2015)

Chetan1991 said:


> Reading the Dune series. The first novel was great. If anyone here has read it, what do you think of it?


Left the first book halfway when the latest Jack Reacher novel came out, will restart soon.

It's a good book, sort of turning into an epic space opera till halfway, got a nice combination of science fiction and fantasy elements mixed in it, gives off the Star Wars vibe.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 7, 2015)

Half way through Ken Follet's Eye of the needle. readinbg on the paperwhite. it's experimntl browser is okish.


----------



## jackal_79 (Nov 10, 2015)

Has anyone read the century trilogy of ken Follett?


----------



## Anorion (Nov 10, 2015)

there is a crowdsourced sci fi novel being written right now. Jump in. 
*docs.google.com/document/d/16_vGlDZlon_0q37dHmrTlTa_TCaQb6mVL9_8RmBGMwg/edit

TDF should probably try something like this. Anyone up for it?


----------



## tkin (Nov 10, 2015)

Anorion said:


> there is a crowdsourced sci fi novel being written right now. Jump in.
> *docs.google.com/document/d/16_vGlDZlon_0q37dHmrTlTa_TCaQb6mVL9_8RmBGMwg/edit
> 
> TDF should probably try something like this. Anyone up for it?


I'm in.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 13, 2015)

Finished To Green Angel Tower
the series is a must read, at least last book, is just non stop action. This thing has influenced modern fantasy as much as the Tolkein Legendarium. Harry Potter and ASoIaF have scenes lifted from it. What little good is there in the Inheritance Cycle, is because of this book.

seen so many Dune books, hesitant to get into it because of that, like to read smaller series. But guess at least have to read the first one.


----------



## sling-shot (Nov 28, 2015)

Book : 
* The girl with all the gifts * 

Author : 
* M. R. Carey * 

Rating : 
* 7/10 * 

Comments :
_ A very dark take on the zombie genre. Relentless. _ 

*en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Girl_with_All_the_Gifts


----------



## Anorion (Dec 10, 2015)

Read Against the Fall of Night, and Beyond the Fall of Night. Hard Sci Fi set billions of years in the future, in an old and dying universe, when there are many varying races of humans.


----------



## jackal_79 (Dec 13, 2015)

Need some suggestions on good western fiction. Really liked lonesome dove.


----------



## ankush28 (Jan 3, 2016)

Did anyone join /r/52book challenge?

So far I've finished Effortless reading by Vu Tran. 4.5/5

and here's my list for this year...


Spoiler



Effortless reading, Vu Tran
What if? Randall Munroe
QED, R. Feynman
Thinking fast and slow, Daniel Kahneman
A tale of two cities, Charles Dickens
How to Win Friends and Influence people, Dale Carnegie
The Hitchhiker's guide to the galaxy, Douglas Adams
The Restaurant at the End of the Universe, Douglas Adams
Life, the Universe and Everything, Douglas Adams
So Long, and Thanks for All the Fish, Douglas Adams
Mostly Harmless, Douglas Adams
1984, George Orwell
To kill a mockingbird, Harper Lee
2001: space odyssey, Arthur C. Clarke
A short history of nearly everything, Bill Bryson
Astronaut's guide to life in earth, Chris Hadfield
The origin of species, Charles Darwin
Cosmos, Carl Sagan
The Selfish Gene, Richard Dawkins
Elon Musk: Inventing the Future, Ashlee Vance



Any suggestions are welcome


----------



## tkin (Jan 3, 2016)

ankush28 said:


> Did anyone join /r/52book challenge?
> 
> So far I've finished Effortless reading by Vu Tran. 4.5/5
> 
> ...


Its a good list you have there.

*Here is mine, listed by Authors:*

*1. Best Served Cold, The Heroes and Red Country* - Joe Abercrombie -  Continuation of the First Law trilogy, stories set in the same universe.
*2. Hitchhikers Guide to Galaxy* - Douglas Adams.
*3. Honor Among Thieves* - Jeffry Archer.
*4. Prelude to Foundation *- Isaac Asimov.
*5. A Clockwork Orange* -  Anthony Burgess.
*6. Coma* - Robin Cook.
*7. Airframe, Binary, Sphere, State of Fear* - Michael Crichton -  Standalone novels.
*8. Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?* - Philip K Dick.
*9. Malazan Book of The Fallen* - Steven Erikson - 10 books in total, will take a massive time, but I read alternately, so hope to finish the series by 2016.
*10. The Pillars of Earth* - Ken Follett.
*11. American Gods, Stardust *- Neil Geimann - Standalone novels.
*12. The Associate *- John Grisham.
*13. A Wizard of Earthsea* - Ursula K Le Guin.
*14. Catch 22 *-  Joseph Heller.
*15. Dune* - Frank Herbert - Legendary series, I want to get into the series by this book, will get the rest when it finishes.
*16. The Wheel of Time* - Robert Jordan - Read the first 5 books, 9 more to go, will finish this by 2016 for sure. The last three books are written by one of my favorite authors Brandon Sanderson.
*17. A Game of Thrones* - George R R Martin - Will start with one book, if I like I'll get more.
*18. Atlas Shrugged *- Ayn Rand - Got as a gift, put it into queue for now.
*19 . Master of the Game* - Sydney Sheldon.
*20. The Lord of The Rings, Hobbit and Silmarillion* - J R R Tolkien - One of my targets to finish by 2016. Due to the quality of the language used these books require utmost concentration to read, need a clear mind and focus. Maybe I'll get the paperbacks of these books as I can focus easily.
*21. About 10 books from Jules Verne* - Free form Project Gutenberg, put at the back of queue for now as I have read all the books translated in Bengali.
*22. The Book Thief *- Markus Zusuk.


*Current status:*

I just finished reading *Aurora by Kim Stanley Robinson.* It was an awesome book, felt like Arthur C Clarke all over again. Hardcore sci fi at its best, feels even better to read if you had Physics in the +2 level, otherwise you have to use wikipedia at times. But you will gain a lot of knowledge from this book.

*Right now I am reading two books side by side*.

One is *The Windup Girl by Paolo Bacigalupi,* a nice approach to a dystopian earth which deals with food shortage and genetic engineering. Its very unique and really feels like a breath of fresh air.

The second book is the *Mistborn - The Final Empire* by Brandon Sanderson. This is actually a re- read as I just found out that he is building a *massive epic backstory across all his books in a shared universe* like Marvel does. Its subtle but became apparent in his Stormlight Archive series. Now he is the only Author I know who has done/is doing this in his books. So I am reading all his books from the start and connecting the dots. Read Elantris first followed by The Emperor's Soul(Novella). Now reading the first Mistborn book, will finish the series by next two weeks.
This shared universe will spread across 30+ books all seperate trilogies but sharing some common concepts.



> The Cosmere is the greater universe in which The Stormlight Archive and all other Brandon Sanderson's adult fiction books take place. That is, each book he writes is set on a unique world, and each of these worlds is set in the same Cosmere. All of the books share a single creation myth, a single cosmology and are connected by an overarching story. However, none of them dominate the storyline of any of the books.



I suggest you guys to try one of his books, he is one of my favorite authors who are writing modern rule based fantasy(i.e no hocus pocus spells like Harry Potter, but the magic systems are based on rules with drawbacks and limits).


----------



## cute.bandar (Jan 4, 2016)

> The second book is the Mistborn - The Final Empire by Brandon Sanderson.
> .
> .
> I suggest you guys to try one of his books, he is one of my favorite authors who are writing modern rule based fantasy(i.e no hocus pocus spells like Harry Potter, but the magic systems are based on rules with drawbacks and limits).



Highly recommending this suggestion. Sanderson is also my favourite author by far!
I have listened to his audiobooks produced by 'graphic audio' - 
elantris
warbreaker
mistborn - 1-3

I strongly recommend listening to the graphicaudio versions! They are expensive but available on *ahem* sources.


----------



## jackal_79 (Jan 6, 2016)

Has anyone read this book?

Check out this book on Goodreads: India After Gandhi: The History Of The World's Largest Democracy India After Gandhi: The History Of The World's Largest Democracy by Ramachandra Guha â€” Reviews, Discussion, Bookclubs, Lists


----------



## Anorion (Feb 23, 2016)

Special 26 is a book by Gabriel Khan based on the screenplay for the movie by Neeraj Pandey

It's a very rewarding book, every page is fun. Language is simple and clear. Not fail tho, like chetan bhagat / amish. 
This con man never uses violence, and steals from corrupt people to build schools and hospitals. That was something I didn't understand fully from watching special 26. 
If you like Hussain Zaidi books, this is exactly like that.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 2, 2016)

Reading Hindu superiority by Har Bilas Sarda
its from 1906. Will post how it was.

- - - Updated - - -

oh every word is an ego massage. Indians will love this.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 26, 2016)

Finished two books this week.

*The girl on the train by Paula Hawkins 3.5/5*

This is a strange book. I mean felt very realistic, couple with a fragile leading character and few more grey characters.
First one or two chapters took time for me to stay interested then it was really unputdownable.
The author felt like has given her everything to this book and creating this character. I'll really look forward to know what she writes next, just to understand what else is left in her!

Mrs. Funnybones by Twinkle Khanna

Twinkle Khanna is sure a better writer that she was as an actress.
You might enjoy this.


----------



## TheSloth (Apr 2, 2016)

Guys,  The Final Empire: Mistborn Book One (English) - Buy The Final Empire: Mistborn Book One (English) by Brandon Sanderson Online at Best Prices in India - Flipkart.com on Flipkart is Rs.767 on flipkart. I am gifting it to my friend who like to read books. E-book is not good option as reading form mobile for long time is not healthy. So i decided to buy paperback. I thought it will not cost more than 500. Is it worth, i mean the papaer quality and all?  I won't mind spending 800 if the paper quality is good.


----------



## TheSloth (Apr 8, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## Anorion (Apr 8, 2016)

hmm... ok game for fantasy or historical fiction or comparative mythology... anything that helps me understand GoT and ASOIAF more 
any suggestions?


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 11, 2016)

*The girl with all the gifts by M.R. Carey 7/10*

*d.gr-assets.com/books/1403033579l/17235026.jpg

From goodreads :

"Every morning, Melanie waits in her cell to be collected for class. When they come for her, Sergeant Parks keeps his gun pointing at her while two of his people strap her into the wheelchair. She thinks they don't like her. She jokes that she won't bite, but they don't laugh."


Well. the book starts well.Then took a lot of time to reach its conflict. I guess the way it ended we may just see a sequel anytime soon. Even though the author did not hint yet, but it seems it could very well be.

Two books I read recently and I can say glossaries have become trailers for books. They have started lying now.


----------



## sling-shot (Apr 11, 2016)

rhitwick said:


> *The girl with all the gifts by M.R. Carey 7/10*
> 
> *d.gr-assets.com/books/1403033579l/17235026.jpg



The ending was a bit unexpected for me. And sad.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 12, 2016)

really want to read

The Hero with a Thousand Faces by Joseph Campbell

and

Women Who Run With the Wolves by Clarissa Pinkola

but am 

reading

Dunk and Egg


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 26, 2016)

*Revenge by Yōko Ogawa 9/10*

*images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/51twViF0ScL.jpg

This is a chance find by me on a casual stroll in Starmark bookstore. And I'm really glad I found this.
Such beautifully macabre stories I at least did not read in my life yet.

If you can get a hold of this, buy it. You won't repent I promise.


----------



## swatkat (Jul 30, 2016)

Read and re-read Agni Shridhar's "Dadagiri" trilogy [1]. Amazing recounting of rise and fall of Bangalore underworld, right from the 80s to 2000s. Must read!

[1]*www.thehindu.com/books/books-authors/the-gangs-of-bangalore/article5447870.ece


----------



## Faun (Jul 30, 2016)

Started *Infinite Jest*


----------



## sayacharming (Aug 12, 2016)

You are the Password of My Life and Your Dreams are Mine Now.


----------



## Faun (Aug 15, 2016)

Anorion said:


> really want to read
> 
> The Hero with a Thousand Faces by Joseph Campbell
> 
> ...



Should read Power of Myth by Campbell.


----------



## jackal_79 (Sep 17, 2016)

Hi, I am on the lookout for buying the complete novels (26 as i have heard) of Tarzan and also of Phantom. If anyone knows where to get it, thanks in advance.

- - - Updated - - -

Anyone??


----------



## kunnusingh (Sep 26, 2016)

Guys, I am really happy to share my novel. This is written by me in Hindi Language. Fiction novel 

Written by me. 

Hindi Novel Book - Fiction - Android Apps on Google Pla


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 8, 2017)

Completed Lord of the Flies.

6/10.


----------



## jackal_79 (Jan 8, 2017)

I had almost started thinking that people here had given up reading. Thank god that isn't the case.  

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 2, 2017)

Finished Of Mice and Men. 4/5.


----------



## darkduck (Jul 26, 2017)

Daniel Keyes
1.Flowers for Algernon
2.The Minds of Billy Milligan


----------



## Vyom (Jul 26, 2017)

I have recently purchased the book "Elon Musk: How the Billionaire CEO of Spacex and Tesla is Shaping Our Future". Link: Buy Elon Musk: How the Billionaire CEO of Spacex and Tesla is Shaping Our Future Book Online at Low Prices in India | Elon Musk: How the Billionaire CEO of Spacex and Tesla is Shaping Our Future Reviews & Ratings - Amazon.in

Possibly a book after a VERY long time. (Last time I remember buying a book was for academic purpose. Or on sale when I went to book fair years ago. So buying a book for non academic purpose is a great deal for me.

Read the 1st chapter. It seems to be a good book.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 26, 2017)

Brief History Of Time by Stephen Hawking
Pretty good book if you are scientifically inclined.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 27, 2017)

I want to get started with Dark Tower series before watching the movie, time hi nhi milta


----------



## sling-shot (Jul 27, 2017)

Desmond David said:


> Brief History Of Time by Stephen Hawking
> Pretty good book if you are scientifically inclined.


I also liked 'A Short History of Nearly Everything' by Bill Bryson.


----------



## Chetan1991 (Aug 4, 2017)

Nerevarine said:


> I want to get started with Dark Tower series before watching the movie, time hi nhi milta


Audio books my friend, audio books.


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 4, 2017)

Started devdutt Patnaik's Jaya..it's essentially Mahabharat retold.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hazib Ajam (Aug 10, 2017)

I don't read much now but listen to a LOT of audiobooks.

My favourite used to be Harry Potter (yeah, seriously!. No I am not a kid). Nowadays, I really liked The Martian. Hated the movie though


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 10, 2017)

Try A song of Ice and Fire, its for those who enjoyed Harry Potter in their childhood, and want to go to the next step in Fantasy Lore
You can also try Stephen King's Dark Tower series, I want to get started but have no time


----------



## jackal_79 (Aug 13, 2017)

I am thinking of buying the GoT series. I have never seen the TV series. Can i go straight on the books or is there anything i have to read before ? Anyone who has read it could guide me please?


----------



## lovedonator (Aug 13, 2017)

jackal_79 said:


> I am thinking of buying the GoT series. I have never seen the TV series. Can i go straight on the books or is there anything i have to read before ? Anyone who has read it could guide me please?


Yes, you can start directly without reading anything else. Although, no one knows when the remaining books will come out. 
The Tv series follows a vastly different path from season 4-5 onwards.

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## jackal_79 (Aug 13, 2017)

lovedonator said:


> Yes, you can start directly without reading anything else. Although, no one knows when the remaining books will come out.
> The Tv series follows a vastly different path from season 4-5 onwards.
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


thanks! one more thing. Is it worth buying those books?. I am having a little difficulty in lending those from library due to longer waiting period


----------



## lovedonator (Aug 13, 2017)

jackal_79 said:


> thanks! one more thing. Is it worth buying those books?. I am having a little difficulty in lending those from library due to longer waiting period


I loved them but everyone's taste is different so I can not say if you'll like them or not.
You could try lending the first book from a library or a friend and if you like it you can buy the rest. 

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 3, 2018)

Currently reading The Hobbit.

also

*cindygoesbeyond.files.wordpress.com/2015/01/tolkien-toast.jpg


----------



## jackal_79 (Jan 3, 2018)

axes2t2 said:


> Currently reading The Hobbit.
> 
> also
> 
> *cindygoesbeyond.files.wordpress.com/2015/01/tolkien-toast.jpg


Happy reading 

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Jan 3, 2018)

Been reading this now: The Horus Heresy (novels) - Wikipedia

I started reading this series when I was in college and since then I have been reading on-off. Only recently started reading it more seriously.

Right now I am on book number 7 out of 46.


----------



## jackal_79 (Jan 5, 2018)

Started on this. Highly Recommended.

The Emergency: A Personal History by Coomi Kapoor


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 7, 2018)

Finished reading *"The Origin" by Dan Brown

*images.gr-assets.com/books/1499880138l/32315291.jpg 
*
Enjoyed reading. Certainly better than the Inferno.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 11, 2018)

Finished The Hobbit...

Started Fellowship of the Ring..


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 25, 2018)

axes2t2 said:


> Finished The Hobbit...
> 
> Started Fellowship of the Ring..



Finished Fellowship of the Ring.

Started The Two Towers...


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 25, 2018)

That was fast


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jan 26, 2018)

rhitwick said:


> Finished reading *"The Origin" by Dan Brown
> 
> *images.gr-assets.com/books/1499880138l/32315291.jpg
> *
> Enjoyed reading. Certainly better than the Inferno.


This is on my list as well

Just completed Sita, princess of mithila by amish. Love the way he's writing them


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 1, 2018)

Finished The Two Towers.....started The Return of the King.


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 13, 2018)

Finished The Return of the King.

Started A Song of Ice and Fire : A Game of Thrones


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 13, 2018)

^CATE, you are up for an adventure,


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 14, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> ^CATE, you are up for an adventure,



Yes I am


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 27, 2018)

Completed A Song of Ice and Fire : A Game of Thrones

Started A Song of Ice and Fire : A Clash of Kings

I would like to read a light hearted book after this for a break, any recommendations ?


----------



## Anorion (Feb 27, 2018)

^ The Wishlist or Airman by Eoin Colfer


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 29, 2018)

Anorion said:


> ^ The Wishlist or Airman by Eoin Colfer


I am interested in Airman but couldn't find it at any local stores 

Finished A Clash of Kings

Started A Storm of Swords.

Took almost a month


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 29, 2018)

Oh man, you gonna be pissed at the end of  book 5. The thirst for book 6 and 7 will consume your life.


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 29, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> Oh man, you gonna be pissed at the end of  book 5. The thirst for book 6 and 7 will consume your life.



There are rumours that TWOW will be released this year



Spoiler: lol



hopefully


----------



## Stormbringer (Mar 29, 2018)

axes2t2 said:


> There are rumours that TWOW will be released this year
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rumours also say TWOW will launch around the final season of GOT next year. A book on House Targaryen is releasing this year instead.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 29, 2018)

Nah, there is no progress. I think he has stopped writing.


----------



## Stormbringer (Mar 29, 2018)

Anorion said:


> Nah, there is no progress. I think he has stopped writing.


Or he may be dead and replaced by a doppelganger


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 10, 2018)

Finished A Storm of Swords.

Caught in two minds whether to start A Feast for Crows or not...


----------



## Anorion (Apr 10, 2018)

^why? what happen


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 17, 2018)

Anorion said:


> ^why? what happen


Don't want to finish the series too quickly.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 18, 2018)

You can always re-read with a particular aim


----------



## axes2t2 (May 7, 2018)

Started A Song of Ice and Fire : A Feast for Crows


----------



## axes2t2 (May 21, 2018)

Finished A Song of Ice and Fire : A Feast for Crows

Started A Song of Ice and Fire : A Dance with Dragons


----------



## Anorion (May 22, 2018)

Cool... liking it so far?


----------



## Arushi Bansal (May 22, 2018)

Rich Dad Poor Dad, robert kiyosaki, inspirational
You can Heal your life, louise hay, inspirational


----------



## axes2t2 (May 23, 2018)

Anorion said:


> Cool... liking it so far?



Loving it...


----------



## axes2t2 (May 29, 2018)

Completed A Song of Ice and Fire : A Dance with Dragons

and with that this awesome series is done.


----------



## Anorion (May 29, 2018)

awesome man, that was fast


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 3, 2018)

Started Airman by Eoin Colfer 

Recommended by @Anorion


----------



## Anorion (Jun 4, 2018)

Yeah! lol, finally someone is reading that one. It is fast paced. 
Liking it?


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 16, 2018)

Anorion said:


> Yeah! lol, finally someone is reading that one. It is fast paced.
> Liking it?



It was nice..kinda felt like it was Count of Monte Cristo lite 

Best moment for me was 



Spoiler: Book spoiler



Conor and Linus Wynter reunion


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 16, 2018)

Completed Airman

Started The Great Gatsby by F. Scott Fitzgerald


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 17, 2018)

It's good to see people reading anything other than sci-fi here.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 21, 2018)

rhitwick said:


> It's good to see people reading anything other than sci-fi here.


My next book might be Sci-Fi


----------



## Desmond (Jun 21, 2018)

I have been reading the Horus Heresy series. Taking a break for now to read the Eisenhorn trilogy.

Both of these series are set in the Warhammer 40k universe.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 23, 2018)

Completed The Great Gatsby by F. Scott Fitzgerald



Spoiler: spoiler



meh


----------



## Anorion (Jun 24, 2018)

^haha


Desmond David said:


> I have been reading the Horus Heresy series. Taking a break for now to read the Eisenhorn trilogy.
> 
> Both of these series are set in the Warhammer 40k universe.


Im in book 10 on Horus Heresy, but have been taking breaks to read other books... including Call of the Wild, Moby Dick, Manusmriti, The Nine Unknown, Consumed, and Quidditch through the Ages



axes2t2 said:


> My next book might be Sci-Fi



recent ones I liked include Lockstep (YA novel, very well written, it has realistic FTL... worlds go into stasis in sync while the ships traverse interstellar distances), Afterparty (its sci fi, but actually even if you dont like sci fi this is worth reading - it is about the near future where people can 3D print and invent drugs at their homes), Consumed (by David Cronenberg - director of The Fly, Existenz, Eastern Promises, Naked Lunch... very dark, cinematically written, goes into mundane details of regular stuff in an interesting manner - eg: tensions between gf and bf when they have the same brand of camera, and thus have to share the lenses), and the Three Body Problem (massive chinese army builds a computer out of the troops)


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 25, 2018)

Anorion said:


> recent ones I liked include Lockstep (YA novel, very well written, it has realistic FTL... worlds go into stasis in sync while the ships traverse interstellar distances), Afterparty (its sci fi, but actually even if you dont like sci fi this is worth reading - it is about the near future where people can 3D print and invent drugs at their homes), Consumed (by David Cronenberg - director of The Fly, Existenz, Eastern Promises, Naked Lunch... very dark, cinematically written, goes into mundane details of regular stuff in an interesting manner - eg: tensions between gf and bf when they have the same brand of camera, and thus have to share the lenses), and the Three Body Problem (massive chinese army builds a computer out of the troops)



Thanks a lot..will try to get one of these.

Started Meditations by Marcus Aurelius


----------



## Desmond (Jun 26, 2018)

BTW, you guys are on Goodreads?


----------



## jackal_79 (Jun 26, 2018)

I am

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 26, 2018)

Desmond David said:


> BTW, you guys are on Goodreads?


I'm there.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 29, 2018)

Desmond David said:


> BTW, you guys are on Goodreads?


I am not


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 29, 2018)

*Tell Tale : latest short story collection by Jeffrey Archer*

*images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/51LPsL6zjFL._SX328_BO1,204,203,200_.jpg 

After probably a decade he's out with his latest short stories. Always enjoyed his short stories more than the novels.


----------



## jackal_79 (Jun 30, 2018)

He writes a lot of them

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 30, 2018)

Completed Meditations by Marcus Aurelius


----------



## Desmond (Jun 30, 2018)

rhitwick said:


> *Tell Tale : latest short story collection by Jeffrey Archer*
> 
> *images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/51LPsL6zjFL._SX328_BO1,204,203,200_.jpg
> 
> After probably a decade he's out with his latest short stories. Always enjoyed his short stories more than the novels.


I read Cat O' Nine tails last.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 1, 2018)

Started Siddhartha by Herman Hesse


----------



## Desmond (Jul 2, 2018)

BTW, how many of you guys use Kindle or equivalent devices for reading?


----------



## Anorion (Jul 2, 2018)

axes2t2 said:


> Started Siddhartha by Herman Hesse


have wanted to read that for a long time



Desmond David said:


> BTW, how many of you guys use Kindle or equivalent devices for reading?


does a mobile phone count?


----------



## Desmond (Jul 2, 2018)

Anorion said:


> does a mobile phone count?


No, dedicated Ebook reader I meant.

Whenever possible I always convert and transfer books I want to read to my Kindle. But I also keep some of them on my phone so that I can read even if I don't have my kindle nearby).


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 2, 2018)

*www.amazon.in/Disrupt-Conquer-Prestige-Billion-Dollar-Company/dp/0670090174/

Nice book giving insights into the life and personal experiences of T.T. J. He is the current chairman of TTK group which also houses the TTK Prestige (Prestige cookers and electric products) company.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 3, 2018)

BTW, if you guys want you can read some stuff I wrote: The Pandemonium

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anorion (Jul 3, 2018)

do you people want me to set up a little writer's corner on the forum to share stuff we have written, writing prompts and feedback?


----------



## Desmond (Jul 3, 2018)

I think I saw a similar thread already, but not sure. If not its a good idea though I generally don't have time to do writingprompts these days. But I would like to read what other people write.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 3, 2018)

I set it up here


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 5, 2018)

Anorion said:


> have wanted to read that for a long time



Do it...it's worth it.

Completed Siddhartha by Herman Hesse


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 11, 2018)

Started Good Omens by Neil Gaiman and Terry Pratchett


----------



## Anorion (Jul 11, 2018)

^also a great one


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 29, 2018)

Will have to stop Good Omens, book got wet while travelling.

Started The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy by Douglas Adams


----------



## Anorion (Jul 29, 2018)

^ there is a sixth book in the trilogy, and another thing by eoin colfer


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 31, 2018)

Anorion said:


> ^ there is a sixth book in the trilogy, and another thing by eoin colfer


Thanks...will look out for it.


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 12, 2018)

Completed The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy by Douglas Adams

Started Dune by Frank Herbert


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 15, 2018)

Anorion said:


> do you people want me to set up a little writer's corner on the forum to share stuff we have written, writing prompts and feedback?


This should be a lot of fun


----------



## Anorion (Aug 17, 2018)

^ it is here


----------



## ruby_robin (Oct 16, 2018)

Re-reading old sci-fi novels, such as Asimov Robot series.
It's timeless.


----------



## greenmouse (Nov 30, 2018)

The song of ice and Fire, by George Martin
It, by Stephen King
Goldfinch, by Donna Tartt


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 30, 2018)

Anyone started Fire and Blood.
Looking  at you @Anorion


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 10, 2019)

Started Gone Girl by Gillian Flynn.


----------



## Anorion (Feb 11, 2019)

Nerevarine said:


> Anyone started Fire and Blood.
> Looking  at you @Anorion


Not yet, kind of in the middle of Warhammer's Horus Heresy series, want to finish that up before starting anything else
Intend to reread ASOIAF soon though


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 12, 2019)

I bought the latest Kindle, would like to get back into the habit of reading. Suggest some books dudes.

Looking at The Kingkiller chronicle but its not complete yet. Anyone read it ??


----------



## Desmond (Feb 12, 2019)

Nerevarine said:


> Suggest some books dudes.


What are you into?


Nerevarine said:


> I bought the latest Kindle


Congos. Which model? Paperwhite with backlight?


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 12, 2019)

No, the normal one. Cant afford the paperwhite lol.. Was looking into second hand paperwhite, here in pune but sellers are way too far

Im into dark fantasy, post apocalyptic, high fantasy, sci fi.. Hit me up with the best of each category.

Non mainstream titles are also welcome.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 12, 2019)

Nerevarine said:


> dark fantasy





Nerevarine said:


> sci fi


Any Warhammer 40k book, lol. Horus Heresy series is a good place to start, but the series itself is too long (40+ books). There are shorter series set in the same universe as well.

For Scifi, there is also Dune novels by Frank Herbert.

For Dark Fantasy, try any book by H P Lovecraft, I suggest getting his complete works compilation.

For the kindle, install Calibre, it automatically converts ebooks to the kindle format as well as it can manage ebooks on both your PC and the kindle.


----------



## meetdilip (Feb 12, 2019)

Have you tried The Secrets of the Immortal Nicholas Flamel ?


----------



## Anorion (Feb 12, 2019)

@Nerevarine, some recent Sci-Fi/Fantasy that I really enjoyed (all have been published in the past 4-5 years max)

*The Southern Reach Trilogy* by Jeff VanderMeer (Annihilation, Authority and Acceptance). Annihilation was made into a film. This is eerie Lovecraftian stuff.

*Beren and Luthien* by JRR Tolkien (umm.... lol... he wrote a bunch of other stuff that defined modern fantasy as we know it)

*Afterparty* by Daryl Gregory (3D printed designer drugs get out of hand). A fun ride, near future sci-fi.

*The Three Body Problem* by Liu Cixin. This is going to be a classic in the future, a seminal work with videogaming and VR. There is a sequence where an entire computer is created using a large army, complete with memory, processors, programming and even a GUI. Yes, it is _that _crazy.  Must read.

*Consumed *by David Cronenberg (yes, it is a book by the director of Fly, Crash, ExIstenZ, Naked Lunch, Videorome... this is dark, violent and yet somehow uplifting. Gets into the nitty gritties of how humans relate to technology, and brings to the surface things we may experience but not really explore. One example: The politics between a photographer couple having to share lenses, is it better to go for a Canon camera if your spouse owns a Nikon? And yes, the brand names are mentioned.)

*Lockstep *by Karl Schroeder (a young adult novel, but one that I really liked. It explores faster than light travel in a realistic way - humanity is spread across the galaxy and all the planets go into hibernation while ships travel between the stars. Then they all come out together. Some worlds are punished and not in lockstep, and others are not in the lockstep by choice. Got to interact with the author at a fan site, and there are not going to be any direct sequels)

*Three Princes* by Ramona Wheeler (alternative history book, where the three major world powers are the Egyptian Empire, the Incan Empire and Albion or English. This is just a fun ride and the imagination is something else).

*The Expanse *by James SA Corey (Game of Thrones set in space. Much better than the the SyFy/Netflix series)

*New York 2140 *by Kim Stanley Robinson (this author is as good as Clarke or Asimov. Its a futuristic New York where climate change and rising water levels means the city is more like Venice, and every building is an island)

*Rogues* (a collection of short stories edited by George RR Martin. Top notch sci-fi fantasy fare, with a wide selection of sub genres which will allow you to figure out what kind of stuff you want to read more of. Got it because the last story was a prequel to ASOIAF, but boy was the rest of it awesome).

*Turbulence *by Samit Basu (X-Men type story, based in India. This guy can really write, none of that Amish/Bhagat crap. One of the heroes _is _the internet!)

*Nothing Is Blue* by Biman Nath (this is set in ancient India, set in Nalanda, soon after Brahmagupta invents zero. This is a story that almost could be true, and tells the story of why the Indian calendar did not keep up with the rest of the world, by refusing to accept that the constellations can drift across the skies).

*Influx *by Daniel Suarez... technology has actually advanced much more than what most of humanity knows, but is under tight control. This has the pacing of Dan Brown, but better researched and written.

*Station Eleven* by Emily St. John Mandel - a post apocalyptic world where there is a pandemic, a religious cult emerges and then civilisation begins to spring up again. It is actually the story of a family, and is pretty sad and poignant.

*The Bone Clocks *by David Mitchell - psychics and factions of immortals battle it out in a post apocalyptic world, complete with inter government politics over resources. This is a strange mixture of sci-fi and fantasy, but it gels well together.

*Ready Player One* by Ernest Cline - this is full of pop culture references and videogaming lore. The movie dumbs down a lot of the videogaming history. It has its flaws though, the strong female character ends up becoming a trophy girlfriend by the end.

*We Are Legion* by Dennis Taylor - this guy called Bob just wanted to cross the street but ends up with his mind uploaded into an interstellar spacecraft, and is facing an existential crisis after his death. Insane.

*Proxima *by Stephen Baxter - Another author of the same stature as Clarke or Asimov, he has actually co-authored books with Clarke. This begins in the far future, where the universe is close to its death, and full of black holes, novae remnants, neutron stars and dying white dwarfs. Then it is flashback to Proxima, the nearest red dwarf star to the Earth, with a habitable exoplanet. Don't want to give too much away, but this is hard sci-fi stuff, so some recent research has already made this novel outdated.

missed out a few books actually, will have to go home, check and update


----------



## cute.bandar (Feb 13, 2019)

@Anorion - These books sound amazing. I have read *Lockstep *, which I found extremely fascinating. The world, and the concept is just so interesting..


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 13, 2019)

@Anorion and @Desmond David 

you both are gods, thanks a ton.


----------



## Anorion (Feb 13, 2019)

^lol too much,


----------



## Nerevarine (May 27, 2019)

Hey I did not update this, I completed a bunch of novels :

*The Southern Reach Trilogy
LockStep
The Name of The Wind (Bk1)
The Wise Man's Fear (Bk2)

*
Now reading :
The Gunslinger(Dark Tower)


U guys have Goodreads account ? Its like Steam for Books


----------



## Desmond (May 27, 2019)

Nerevarine said:


> U guys have Goodreads account ? Its like Steam for Books


Desmond David


----------



## Nerevarine (May 27, 2019)

I actually regret not buying the paperwhite kindle, i feel like backlighting could have been useful at night time reading. Too bad


----------



## Desmond (May 27, 2019)

When I was buying, I was thinking of getting the cheapest one, but then I saw that you will also have to buy the accessories for the light. Then I decided to shell out a bit more for the backlight version.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 27, 2019)

Yeah I felt I would not actually get into the habit of reading again, but I was wrong..


----------



## Anorion (May 28, 2019)

Nerevarine said:


> U guys have Goodreads account ? Its like Steam for Books


Did you like Southern Reach? It is not for everyone. 

yeh, here


----------



## cute.bandar (Nov 12, 2019)

Listened to "emperor's soul" by brandon sanderson. 100 page novel. 
This guy sanderson, is a god. He is so good. In 100 pages he created this amazing world, with a unique magic system and an amazing story, satisfying conclusion and that ending touch was ah.


----------



## TheSloth (Nov 12, 2019)

cute.bandar said:


> Listened to "emperor's soul" by brandon sanderson. 100 page novel.
> This guy sanderson, is a god. He is so good. In 100 pages he created this amazing world, with a unique magic system and an amazing story, satisfying conclusion and that ending touch was ah.


How much did the audio book cost you?


----------



## cute.bandar (Nov 15, 2019)

^ its 15$ , but ahem...
The 15$ is the graphic audio version, normal audiobook would be much cheaper


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 15, 2019)

There is audio book, then there is graphic audio book!
Am I getting too old to know such things?!!


----------



## cute.bandar (Nov 15, 2019)

Technically its not a 'graphic audio' but 'audiodrama' . GraphicAudio is simply the company that produces the audiodrama/audiobook. And they are the best in the business by far IMO. 


> Am I getting too old


 Considering that you are on online forum, that is not whatsapp/facebook, and filled with nerds, probably not


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 8, 2020)

Started The Last Wish by Andrzej Sapkowski on 1st jan, Now completed.

happy new year peeps.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 9, 2020)

Started Snow Crash by Neal Stephenson.


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 1, 2020)

Started Shōgun by James Clavell.


----------



## cute.bandar (Feb 1, 2020)

Thoroughly enjoyed "songs of distant earth" arthur c clarke . Some of things one learns in a sci-fi book are so amazing. Like possibilities of quantum drive, empty space isn't empty and on. 

btw @axes2t2 How was Snow Crash ? Had tried it a long long time ago. FYI I adore ready player one


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 9, 2020)

cute.bandar said:


> Thoroughly enjoyed "songs of distant earth" arthur c clarke . Some of things one learns in a sci-fi book are so amazing. Like possibilities of quantum drive, empty space isn't empty and on.
> 
> btw @axes2t2 How was Snow Crash ? Had tried it a long long time ago. FYI I adore ready player one



Didn't find the story engaging, I read it in short bursts.

Interesting premise though.


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 23, 2020)

Started Neuromancer by William Gibson.


----------



## Anorion (Feb 24, 2020)

^man, you are in for a wild ride, one of the most influential cyberpunk books. I like using all the new (now old) terms and phrases invented by that book.


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 21, 2020)

Anorion said:


> ^man, you are in for a wild ride, one of the most influential cyberpunk books. I like using all the new (now old) terms and phrases invented by that book.



It was awesome


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 22, 2020)

Currently reading The Name of the Wind by Patrick Rothfuss.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 22, 2020)

axes2t2 said:


> Currently reading The Name of the Wind by Patrick Rothfuss.


Very good read


----------



## cute.bandar (May 1, 2020)

Anyone read 'Ringworld'  ? I started listening to its audiobook, but didn't like the narrator, reading it now and I am liking it now. Sometimes I find the 'flow' a little confusing. Not sure why..


----------



## cute.bandar (May 29, 2020)




----------



## ico (Jun 5, 2020)

Best books I have ever read are the three books in the "India Trilogy" by VS Naipaul.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 16, 2020)

Last 7-8 months reading a lot of bengali books.
Decreased buying and reading english novels.

Bengali books genre: Horror and supernatural.
Exploring works of veterans and total newbie FB writers.

lot of new concepts, approach. Not great always, but, even if I get to read 1 good story out of 10 is good for me.

Last english novel read "One Arranged Murder" by Chetan Bhagat.
(now don't make faces, kinda became a ritual of reading his books since "5 point someone" )


----------



## Desmond (Nov 17, 2020)

rhitwick said:


> now don't make faces, kinda became a ritual of reading his books since "5 point someone"


No judgements from me.


----------



## sling-shot (Nov 17, 2020)

rhitwick said:


> Last 7-8 months reading a lot of bengali books.
> Decreased buying and reading english novels.
> 
> Bengali books genre: Horror and supernatural.
> ...


I feel that people want to feel intellectually superior by deriding his works. 

I like some of his works, and not so much some others (not yet read this latest one). 

He for sure started a new generation on reading Indian English writers. He has also spawned a genre of easy English writing. 

To each his own. Don't be apologetic.


----------



## sling-shot (Nov 17, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> No judgements from me.


Exactly.


----------

